# OFFICIAL: Auto-flower Solo cup contest - Sign up here!



## aknight3 (Jul 4, 2013)

hey everyone. I apologize for taking so long to get this stuff set up, i know a few insiders who were thinking we would be going well before july. Well, a few things came up and I am just now getting around to doing it. This thread will be dedicated to a few different things such as: Sign up for autoflower solo cup contest, the OFFICIAL rules will be posted here as soon as they are done (im about 80% done with them) the categories of the competition will all be broken down here in simpler terms so everyone can understand. There will be multiple categories to this contest such as : largest yielding solo cup. outdoor solo cup, indoor solo cup, sativa, indica categories as well as a few others. I just wanted to start this thread as a HQ and a place to go, I beleive the judges helping me do this are sunni, dr. greenhorn and i beleive 1 or 2 members and maybe another mod, i still have a few more things to work out. More info will be posted here daily as I figure this stuff out. Thanks everyone and if you know anyone who wants to join pls let them know about this contest, we would like to have AT LEAST 20 participants, Thx guys! PEACE  






ok what up guys, ive updated on the other page of this thread with the rules, but i am going to post them here in the first post so people can easily see what the rules are!...sorry ive been slow doing this but i promise it will happen, anyways. the rules:


...solo cup contest rules:
1. Every entry MUST provide name and address. info will NOT be kept orfiled.

2. Every entry MUST only use a Solo (usually red or blue) cup. I am prettysure they are 16oz cups.

3. You may poke holes in the bottom of your cup but NO other modificationwill be allowed. We will be strict withthis rule. ONLY HOLES. (do not remove the entire bottom)

4. You may use WHATEVER medium you like. dirt, coco, perlite...whatever youwant it does not matter as long as it doesnt modify the cup in any way

5. seeds or cuttings can be used in this contest, it does not matter, wewill all start roughly the same week. After that start within 3 weeks we willswitch to flower. ( 2-3 week veg time)

6. 1 solo cup....The roots must be contained within the cup( I.e. No letting rootsgrow from cup to another medium of any sort). Any medium or methods allowed.

7. Be creative!


8. Total Flower time will be decided by strain of course. So there will beno end date.

9. You must update on the contest thread at least once every 2 weeks, andthere has to be at least a few pictures so members can vote, i would prefer oneat seedling, one somewhere halfway and then the plant at the end of its lifecycle, you can have as many pics as you&#8217;d like and we encourage, however noteveryone has access to these sort of things so it will not be a strictrequirement, but a picture or two WILL be necessary.

10. You may start a few cups if youd like and then when we switch to floweryou must choose only one, the one that will be in the contest, but we will giveveg time to decide which one you want to use (if you choose to have more than1. But one is also just fine)

11. There will be 5 judges total, they will decide the winner of the category contests. There will also be a overall best contest that will be voted upon by all other members. Every member has 1 vote. Whether they are in the contest or not, doensnt matter. 





**I just want to make a final remark about privacy. Some people may have issues with giving some totally anon person their address and stuff like that, I understand this. But, since we are giving away prizes to the winners we will NEED somewhere to send the prizes. All of the info will only be seen by my eyes personally and will be destroyed PERSONALLY, BY ME after the contest and prizes have been sent, I respect your privacy just as much as i respect my own, and I am a very private person, I want any who enters to know I take privacy VERY seriously and would NEVER let any info like that fall into the wrong hands, that is a personal promise and guarentee from ME. No one will see your personal info under ANY circumstances, this is one things im very strict with. So please dont let that stop you from entering and having fun. I hope it doesnt, but i dont blame you if it changes your mind. Privacy is a big concern for everyone. 



contest categories and how they will be decided:

best indoor auto solo cup - decided by members of RIU
best outdoor auto solo cup - decided by members of RIU
best sativa auto solo - decided by judges of the compeition
best indica auto solo - decided by judgest of the competition
best overall auto solo cup - decided by members of RIU!
best yielding auto solo - the growers will decide this of course!





anyways. thanks all just follow the rules if youd like to enter and there will be LOTS more info to come


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm in ! 

im glad it took so long i got a practice grow in


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 4, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> I'm in !
> 
> im glad it took so long i got a practice grow in


 cool tek im glad to hear it!...im hoping we can get it rollling now that I have more free time.


----------



## 420 forever (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm ready!!


----------



## InnDickUhh (Jul 4, 2013)

I would say count me in but my autoflower seeds are just too expensive to be used in a solo cup :/


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 4, 2013)

placing a last minute order i think it will show up in time 
i had beans put aside but my filter crapped out and stunk the house up so relocated the ones i had replaced the filter and started 8 more left 2 from the first grow and had some started for outdoors i went through 30 some odd beans in like a month >.<
i know for some that would be planted in one sitting but for me i might plant 2 a month normally i only smoke 1-2 oz a month lol


----------



## technical dan (Jul 4, 2013)

I'll do one. Got one going atm too


----------



## GROWUROWN420 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm in ,outdoor auto


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 5, 2013)

InnDickUhh said:


> I would say count me in but my autoflower seeds are just too expensive to be used in a solo cup :/


i liked this just to unlike it


----------



## HamSaze330 (Jul 5, 2013)

I am in. Will be an unknown indoor though.


----------



## bf80255 (Jul 5, 2013)

sounds like fun! im in for sure!


----------



## WattSaver (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd like to be a part of this, but I want to try a small container outdoors, with my location I need to start it now.

I'm assuming you will be using 22oz (650ml) kegger cups, I've got a 750ml hempy cup I want to use, I won't fill above the 650 level. If I can't be in so be it but I have to start now. Hopefully I'll fit within the rules.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 5, 2013)

WattSaver said:


> I'd like to be a part of this, but I want to try a small container outdoors, with my location I need to start it now.
> 
> I'm assuming you will be using 22oz (650ml) kegger cups, I've got a 750ml hempy cup I want to use, I won't fill above the 650 level. If I can't be in so be it but I have to start now. Hopefully I'll fit within the rules.



im not positive the size of the cups yet, but its looking like its going to be somewhere between 16oz and 20oz, so i think you will be OK. we are not going to be nazis about rules and guidelines, that goes against my nature, so dont worry, we will ALL have fun! 



im happy to see so many interested this early, awesome, tell your friends guys.


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm a brand new grower, only a couple weeks into my first grow, bag seed. But, I went ahead and ordered some autos from Herbies a couple days ago. If they get here in time, I may pop one in a solo cup and give it a try too. It sounds fun


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 6, 2013)

new2420grow said:


> I'm a brand new grower, only a couple weeks into my first grow, bag seed. But, I went ahead and ordered some autos from Herbies a couple days ago. If they get here in time, I may pop one in a solo cup and give it a try too. It sounds fun




we welcome all level of growers, from first timers to the most experienced, there is enough room in this contest for anyone. 


welcome to riu as well


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 7, 2013)

howdy everybody got some good news, i am gettign this bitch rolling slowly if not surely. i am going to post the RULES for the solo cup contest here and in my first post of this thread, people may enter whenever they like, just state your entering here and when i PM you to confirm YOU MUST answer me and confirm back, thanks alot and i appreciat it, without furthur a due, the RULES:

...*solo cup contest rules:*
1. Every entry MUST provide name and address. info will NOT be kept orfiled.

2. Every entry MUST only use a Solo (usually red or blue) cup. I am prettysure they are 16oz cups.

3. You may poke holes in the bottom of your cup but NO other modificationwill be allowed. We will be strict withthis rule. ONLY HOLES. (do not remove the entire bottom)

4. You may use WHATEVER medium you like. dirt, coco, perlite...whatever youwant it does not matter as long as it doesnt modify the cup in any way

5. Seeds or cuttings can be used in this contest, it does not matter, wewill all start roughly the same week. After that start within 3 weeks we willswitch to flower. ( 2-3 week veg time)

6. 1 solo cup roots must be contained within the cup( I.e. No letting rootsgrow from cup to another medium of any sort). Any medium or methods allowed.

_*7. Be creative!
*
_
8. Total Flower time will be decided by strain of course. So there will beno end date.

9. You must update on the contest thread at least once every 2 weeks, andthere has to be at least a few pictures so members can vote, i would prefer oneat seedling, one somewhere halfway and then the plant at the end of its lifecycle, you can have as many pics as you&#8217;d like and we encourage, however noteveryone has access to these sort of things so it will not be a strictrequirement, but a picture or two WILL be necessary.

10. You may start a few cups if youd like and then when we switch to floweryou must choose only one, the one that will be in the contest, but we will giveveg time to decide which one you want to use (if you choose to have more than1. But one is also just fine)

11. There will be 5 judges total, they will decide the winner of the category contests. There will also be a overall best contest that will be voted upon by all other members. Every member has 1 vote. Whether they are in the contest or not, doensnt matter.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 7, 2013)

we are going to have 6 seperate categories for this contest guys, basically it will go like this. we are giving a prize for nicest outdoor solo cup. we are giving a prize for the nicest indoor solo cup....we are also going to give prizes away for best indica, and best sativa (indoor or outdoor does not matter in these categories) and then we are going to have 2 final categories, which will be largest yielding and BEST overall ( this is the one to be voted upon by our members here )...we are going to have judges to vote on best indica and best sativa categories.... but for the overall contest we are going to let our members vote on whos best. we are also going to let the members decide for the indoor and outdoor best. so basically the judges will only be here to supervise and make sure everything goes smoothly. hopefully our members will do the rest! so if your confused ill break it down again


best indoor auto solo cup - decided by members of RIU
best outdoor auto solo cup - decided by members of RIU
best sativa auto solo - decided by judges of the compeition
best indica auto solo - decided by judgest of the competition
best overall auto solo cup - decided by members of RIU!
best yielding auto solo - the growers will decide this of course! 


anyone confused yet ?  ill have more info soon! (prizes


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 7, 2013)

Might be hard to get those addresses before the prizes. Maybe after the votes. Either way I might join the fun. Hopefully if my beans make it here. But autos don't do good in small cups ??


----------



## beeralot (Jul 7, 2013)

I might be in ? I have some cuttings about to root fingers crossed when does the comp start as i fliped 12/12 yesterday I could probley sneak a few in the cub. but i agree with the statment above^


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 7, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Might be hard to get those addresses before the prizes. Maybe after the votes. Either way I might join the fun. Hopefully if my beans make it here. But autos don't do good in small cups ??




I will have to talk to potroast and rollie about it, if i can do it that way so no one has to give personal details unless they win, thats how i will do it, but i do have to follow orders from the top, but i will let people know ASAP. thanks for the concern bro.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 7, 2013)

No doubt I think peeps would be reluctant to give that info upfront. But the other way I think there would be better response.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 8, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> No doubt I think peeps would be reluctant to give that info upfront. But the other way I think there would be better response.




I agree and I also think this would be the best way, I will do my best to make it happen. more info to come.


----------



## WattSaver (Jul 8, 2013)

A solo is a universal size except in metric land, and it's just a tad small to run an auto in, especially outdoors, don't want to pick her up off the deck everyday. Is it possible to consider a 1 liter (33.8oz) container??? This will allow many options. Any 1 liter cup, Big Gulp to the rim is 32.8oz, any qt mixing cup rims at 33oz, or even a 2 liter soda bottle cut to 5 1/4" tall, (I just did the pour to find out). And I'm sure there are many other options, in height vs width this will also allow folks to try their personal theory on height vs width in root growth with autos. I believe I can get at least 80% of the seed's potential in this size. 

Don't let my post start any argument, just my personal journey with auto's. Even if I don't participate, I'm going to watch.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 8, 2013)

solo has a big cup 20+ oz not sure exactly just glanced at it might be closer to 30oz looks like two of the 16oz's roughly in size comparison


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 8, 2013)

this is subject to change if enough members want it this way. but as of right now we are going to use the 16 oz cups, i WILL consider 22oz MAX. if enough people want it that way, just leave your suggestion here, your opinion matters! dont be afraid to voice it. if enough want 22 over 16 then thats what we will use, but after 22oz it sort of takes away the point of a solo cup. thanks guys!


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 9, 2013)

5. seeds or cuttings can be used in this contest, it does not matter, wewill all start roughly the same week. After that start within 3 weeks we willswitch to flower. ( 2-3 week veg time)​




Not trying to be difficult, or nitpicky, I'm really not sure about this rule, so I figured I'd ask. I thought this was for autos, so is putting them into flower an issue?


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 9, 2013)

no it should not be, of course they flower on their own but we can co-erce this process or negate it and delay it a little at least. by simply running 24-0 the plant will veg for as long as possible but there WILL be a cut off time where you HAVE to have at least 4-5 hours of darkness, this will be considered our 'flower' period. this may get a little confusing to some but i will try to keep it straight forward as possible.


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 9, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> no it should not be, of course they flower on their own but we can co-erce this process or negate it and delay it a little at least. by simply running 24-0 the plant will veg for as long as possible but there WILL be a cut off time where you HAVE to have at least 4-5 hours of darkness, this will be considered our 'flower' period. this may get a little confusing to some but i will try to keep it straight forward as possible.


OK, thanks! This will be my first run with autos, hell, it will probably be my first harvest considering I'm only in veg on my first ever grow right now, but I planned on doing 18/6 or 20/4 from the start anyway. I appreciate the response.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 9, 2013)

cool, glad to hear it, i hope you enter the contest man, and dont worry to much about the rules, we are trying to keep an even contest here but this is for FUN, for everyone new and old to learn and have a good time and connect with eachother, again welcome and i hope ur first and second and last harvests are great, whether you enter or not, and if you decide to, great!...and good luck!






ps. to all the other members who will be joining in im working on figuring out what we are going to do for prizes now, me and a few other mods/judges that will be helping me with this will consider what we want to give away but it WILL be announced before the contest begins and ANY other question or concern that is on this thread or PM'ed to me will also be answered. we dont want any silly confusion. more info to come soon guys i promise!


----------



## HamSaze330 (Jul 9, 2013)

I really think we need to stay with the 16oz because I believe that was the original idea.
And the size shouldn't be different, we all use the same pot and let the growing method/strain decide.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 10, 2013)

HamSaze330 said:


> I really think we need to stay with the 16oz because I believe that was the original idea.
> And the size shouldn't be different, we all use the same pot and let the growing method/strain decide.




hey sam, i agree with you. IMO 16oz solo 'party cup' is and was the original idea, even from back in the very begining when solo cup grows first started, i do think we will prob. stick with the 16oz, at least for right now. If we were to get some more members wanting to switch BEFORE the contest then we can maybe talk, but ive been getting overwhelming support for the 16oz, at least 10 people so. i cant go against majority.




*updates*
Another quick additional piece of news is the final announcement of the judges...It was originally Dr. Greenhorn that was going to be a judge for this comp...Some things came up with him and hes going to be a little to busy this summer to give us a hand, I want to thank him for volunteering to do it in the first place, he didnt have to, and its OK that he cant, IRL shit is more important than silly contests. Good luck DR. G! As of right now the judges are : Me, pretty sunni, and PotPimp....We are going to def get at least one more moderator to help judge and then just to even it out and keep it more transparent for the members, We are going to have 1 member judge....As of right now its not finalized but im pretty sure its going to be TEKDC911 as HE was the one who wanted to get this contest going and really pushed me to host it, so i think he deserves to have the member judge spot, again this is not final, and it will be announced when it is, im just trying to keep everyone updated on how this is coming along...


in other news. i got some more information and some great news for ALOT of us. i have talked to the necessary people about whats going on and how we want to handle the privacy issues with the addresses'....We are going to stick with this. E*VERYONE can enter WITHOUT giving any private information...BUT, please do heed this warning, if you DO win, and expect to receive a prize, you WILL have to give me your address so i can, me personally, send you your prize. you and me will be THE ONLY ones that take care of this subject, and if you'd like we can even do it off site and in a totally anonymous and private way (as private gets for giving peronsal info i guess)

*
What I am trying to stress here is the IMPORTANCE of your privacy to ME, and you. but more importantly me, because lets face it - one of us already has the information right? Anyways guys, Thats all I got for us tonight, but i am looking to have the prizes set FINAL by this weekend. I will also do my absolute best to have a OFFICIAL START DATE for the contest by the end of this week. Absolute latest early next week. After that I beleive everything will be set into place to get this ball rolling, nothing left to do now but germinate i think  --- have a goodnight guys. im trying to get this thing going after being very late on getting it started, I am going to also make a ton of new threads in some of the more visited sub forums (TnT, General MJ growing, Harvest & Cure) etc. to hopefully draw in some more members that want to participate. I think we have around 10-15 right now, which isnt bad, it will still be lots of fun, but i am REALLY hoping we can get a total of 20-25, I personally would be very pleased with that, that would all give us and everyone who will be watching plenty of entertainment..and I hope it does. Peace guys





















PS. guys, please mention to your friends on here or anyone here that you know grows autos and might want to participate in this, please. every person counts, we want to make this for a fun time and the more people and more results we get the more people that will watch, thanks !


----------



## technical dan (Jul 10, 2013)

all looks good aknight (and tekdc) thanks for putting all this together. I also gotta rep the 16oz solo for this contest it would be cool to do a liter grow later but with the first organized grow I think we gotta stick with the original idea.... a silly little ass beer cup. Also is there any target plant (seed into dirt) date at this time?


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 10, 2013)

technical dan said:


> all looks good aknight (and tekdc) thanks for putting all this together. I also gotta rep the 16oz solo for this contest it would be cool to do a liter grow later but with the first organized grow I think we gotta stick with the original idea.... a silly little ass beer cup. Also is there any target plant (seed into dirt) date at this time?


 as of right now not yet dan, i am hoping to have a start date by early next week or this weekend, i am thinking its going to be withing the range of 7/20 - 7/27 im hoping in there, but nothing official as of now.


----------



## beeralot (Jul 10, 2013)

Damn I thought this was open to all not just auto growers damn i sad. oh well I guess i will have to wait. here is what i done already soz forgot to read it close. But if i can still enter here is what i done clones they just went in solo cups today havent fully rooted yet but there coming.View attachment 2732498View attachment 273249912/12


----------



## beginner420 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd be down to enter this contest , I just hope I can get some femd seeds before the start date. Oh and I like the idea of a 16 oz party cup


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 11, 2013)

the dont have to be feminized of course, but unfortuanatley we are only doing autos for this contest, that doesnt mean your not allowed to particpate and grow a photo if youd like, u can even update here if you'd like, but only people with autos will be eligible for prizes, sorry about that  but i do welcome anyone to particpate! welcome


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 11, 2013)

Just waiting til I get my auto bean freebie I'm in.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 11, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Just waiting til I get my auto bean freebie I'm in.


 cool, glad to hear it, i think we got around 15 particpants so far. hoping to get more!


----------



## technical dan (Jul 11, 2013)

beeralot you can grow those along with us or if you want to be in a cup contest check out the lighting subforums there are solo cup grows all over this site


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jul 11, 2013)

Started germing these 2 days ago. These are the seeds that were produced with Tiresias Mist on the AKR. Since I can only fit 3 plants under the 400 I guess I'm in. Now it's 3 plants and a party cup. I'm gonna have to get these planted in the next few days though.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 11, 2013)

cool highlow, glad to have you


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 12, 2013)

Curious what are the prizes?? Girl scout cookies??


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 12, 2013)

why would you make cookies out of girl scouts ?
thin mints or the lemon drops mmmmm! daammit here come the munchies


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll give it a shot. Black Creek Garden's Spyder(reg) purple sativa pheno (sputnik 2.0 x lowryder) popped 4 so if 2 are fem i'll run one out and one in. gonna have to rock the new easter pink solo cups at wally world HAHA may make my purple buds look better


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 13, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Curious what are the prizes?? Girl scout cookies??




hey chron, the prizes as of right now are undecided, what im thinking of giving out are : pipes for the category winners, and the GRAND prize winner will either receive a gift card to their store of choice (if its in my country of course) OR im thinking about giving some type of credit at the persons choice of seedbank, any suggestions are appreciated guys! dont be scared to speak up, if u think there is a cool prize to offer than let me know! but, please remember, this is coming out of my own pocket and im paying for everything, please keep the gran prize below 50-60 dollars and then the other prizes about 20-30, thanks!


----------



## ColoradoRonin (Jul 13, 2013)

This sounds fun!
I think I'll have to get in on this.
Aknight3, Thanks for throwing this party! 
Beans would always be a great prize. Who doesn't want more beans?
Are there any auto-breeders here on RIU that may want to donate some of their genetics as a prize? Just wondering..
Good luck to all who enter!
Keep em growin!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 13, 2013)

welcome to the contest ronin! glad to have you


----------



## PaxEtBonum (Jul 13, 2013)

This sounds like a ton of fun. I'm in. When is the official germination day? Also, we are allowed to modify the cup with holes? Can we put these holes anywhere we want in the cup? Giving away my strategy here, but I was going to airpot the hell out of my solo cup (lots of holes). Would that be allowed?


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 13, 2013)

I think further back in the thread he says that. page one first post. I don't make the rules but I don't see a problem with it. as long as the roots remain within the cup. that's in the rules. they cannot grow out into another medium.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 13, 2013)

Not sure when the OFFICIAL start date is of this thing but I got 4 that broke surface last night(pulled seed casing at 1am EST)View attachment 2735500 If they don't qualify let me know(I got 6 more beans)


----------



## PaxEtBonum (Jul 13, 2013)

I saw July 20th as a date somewhere in here. I'm going to wait until I hear "gentlemen, start your autos."


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 13, 2013)

PaxEtBonum said:


> I saw July 20th as a date somewhere in here. I'm going to wait until I hear *"gentlemen, start your autos*."



COME ON...................................................please.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 13, 2013)

fine with me  I have no issues starting more. i'll just have to plant these into 6" within the week so I don't get anything mixed up.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 14, 2013)

Fuck hope my one auto freebie gets here. A white rhino dube pen vape prize would be cool. They are less than $50 on eBay or any other vaperizer that works good.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 14, 2013)

jsut for clarification the contest has not started yet and there is no official start date however! it will be within the next 10-14 days, thanks guys! lerts get some more contestants, we are doing awesome!!!


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 14, 2013)

sounds pretty cool man. just got my hands on some seeds that i dont believe are being sold yet from a breeder buddy of mine.
6 x Northern lights x Big Bud autos.... idk if i wanna throw one in a solo tho... these babies i think may start and end in 10 gal smart pots lol
id hate to dim their potential cuz im kinda given em their test run


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 14, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> jsut for clarification the contest has not started yet and there is no official start date however! it will be within the next 10-14 days, thanks guys! lerts get some more contestants, we are doing awesome!!!


Got my Nirvana NL autos and my solo cup ready to go!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 14, 2013)

has this thing started yet ? 

j/k j/k 
got the macgyver stand going 
this was the practice run  
2nd week of flower


----------



## HamSaze330 (Jul 14, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> sounds pretty cool man. just got my hands on some seeds that i dont believe are being sold yet from a breeder buddy of mine.
> 6 x Northern lights x Big Bud autos.... idk if i wanna throw one in a solo tho... these babies i think may start and end in 10 gal smart pots lol
> id hate to dim their potential cuz im kinda given em their test run


I've got 2 of those going, about 5 days old and movingquick. tiny seeds.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 15, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> jsut for clarification the contest has not started yet and there is no official start date however! it will be within the next 10-14 days, thanks guys! lerts get some more contestants, we are doing awesome!!!


Ive got solo cups and auto seeds....I want in....please notify me when to start....can I germ and plant now?...or wait?.....critical cheese autos...ya'll are in trouble


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 15, 2013)

Pm me with whatever info u need from me


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 15, 2013)

can I add an aerator to my cup?? I know it says no mod's of any kind so I figured I would ask.
also how long in advance will we all know when the start date is??


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 15, 2013)

youwill have at least a week to prepare, i dont care what mods are done AS LONG AS it doesnt involve modifying the cup, thats what i care about, u can add or do watver you want as long as there are ONLY holes in the bottom of the cup, i dont care about anything else thanks!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 15, 2013)

hey guys sorry i been slacking again, good news though! i WILL have start date TONIGHT or tomorrow morning, Im thinking starting on july 25th, is that enough time for everyone or does anyone need more time? i can start august 1st if that gives people a little more time



let me know how it sounds guys! i will be getting final tally for the contest in the coming week!


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 15, 2013)

LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARTED!  i'm good with the 25th. ANY OBJECTIONS?????


----------



## technical dan (Jul 16, 2013)

25th sounds good to me..... my current solo auto is just about done


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 17, 2013)

hey everyone, update coming tomorrow/later today, stay tuned!!!


----------



## illinelly (Jul 17, 2013)

i wanna play


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 17, 2013)

illinelly said:


> i wanna play


Mommy says i'm grounded sorry. LOL


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 17, 2013)

Come on lads n ladies!! P.s a knight don't ask us tell us!! That's what we want from our comp master 

1, vape pen is a cool prize 

OR 

AS ITS comming out of your pocket 3 autos of the winners choice as its an auto comp.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 17, 2013)

What are the max size pots we can use?? I got these two.  I know I have solo cups around here some where. I could shave an inch off of the cottage cheese cup. Wasn't the max 22oz cup??


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 17, 2013)

I so need a vaperizer


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 17, 2013)

Solo cups are 18oz.


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 18, 2013)

You can get a whole pack of solo, or red generic 16 oz solo cups at dollar general for a buck.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

Fuck I want the biggest possibly allowed. I found a solo cup but a 16oz. 18 would be sweet


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Fuck I want the biggest possibly allowed. I found a solo cup but a 16oz. 18 would be sweet


I'm with ya. But I think I read where he said it was gonna be the 16 ouncer. I might have been drunk though.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> What are the max size pots we can use?? I got these two. View attachment 2740409View attachment 2740410 I know I have solo cups around here some where. I could shave an inch off of the cottage cheese cup. Wasn't the max 22oz cup??


 hey chron, whats going on bro, glad to hear your still interested, i dont mind people improvising with the solo cup, the rule is 16oz maximum, i dont really care if u wanna use smaller than that, but the BIGGEST it can be is 16oz cup so as long as there is a labeled '16oz cup' or less, you may use it, some may not have the same solo cups as everyone, so like isaid, as long as it says 16oz on it no more then your good, it MUST be labeled 16oz by whoever made the cup (the company) unless its a solo cup as we all know they are 16oz.





SxIstew said:


> Solo cups are 18oz.




hey stew, we are using the 16oz red or blue solo cups for this, we voted earlier on what the size was going to be and the overwhelming majority voted for the 16oz as that was THEE original solo cup and thats how this contest was started back in the very early days of not only rollitup but for MMJ forums in general, thanks for understanding guys, and i apoligize to the people who wanted them to be bigger, but we are trying to keep this contest transparent and democratic, and in doing so the community decided on the 16oz. thanks again guys and i hope everyone that wanted them bigger understand, I plan on making this a annual or bi annual thing so may-be next comp we will do bigger than 16,but for now thats what were going to stick with




ps. sorry about the slacking on the date again guys, started a new job a few weeks ago and really been hammering out the shit, but i PROMISE i will have start dat BEFORE SUNDAY this weekend, its most likley going to be 27th - 30th, somewhere thru there, but im not sure yet i will let everyone knows as soon as i do


prizes will be announced at the start of the competition, im not going to give out what it is until the day we start, as i said before, this is for fun and im not a rich person, this contest is coming out of my pocket because i love this community and the things it has done for me when i was newer at growing, therefore id like to give back, which is what im doing. sorry for the delay on the start but im not only trying to make sure everything is in line but im also trying to give the last few entries A) a little bit more time to order seeds/ get ready and B) im trying to get us AS MANY entries as possible, the more people we can get tojoin the bigger the contest will be AND the more exciting and popular it will be, thanks for ur patience all, update coming soon, i promise!!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 18, 2013)

Also another thing i wanted to add, im not sure if everyone got the memo but we have some good news, _*WE WILL NOT BE COLLECTING PERSONAL INFO (ADDRESS, NAME ETC) UNTIL AFTER THE CONTEST, *_THAT WAY ONLY THE WINNERS WILL HAVE TO GIVE UP THEIR INFO, I THINK ITS THE SAFEST THIS WAY, BUT PLS REMEMBER, IF U PLAN ON ENTERING AND PLAN ON GETTING UR PRIZE IF AND WHEN YOU WIN, YOU WILL HAVE TO GIVE YOUR PERSONAL INFO, *HOWEVER, IF U GOT A PO BOX THAT WOULD TAKE CARE OF ALOT OF YOUR WORRY*. i just want to stress that the info that you give me when you win will be between_* ME AND YOU ONLY, i take privacy very seriously and that will NOT change, no matter what.*_ so in short, pls dont worry about giving personal info until you win,_*but if you do win, be prepared to give it to me so i can give you ur prize, without an address or PO BOX at least, i will NOT be sending prizes*_


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 18, 2013)

i cannot find them anywhere. my walmart and stop and shop and market basket all only carry 18 oz. i assumed they were the new standard size even generic brand are 18oz. aka "party cups". i will look somewhere else.. but I had to go through 4 store before i could find solo brand. i didn't want the generic.. I can only get 16 in styrafoam at my local walmart..... but again... i'll look somewhere else. too bad these things cost 7 bux. haha


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 18, 2013)

SO I ASSUME FROM WHAT YOU HAVE SAID THE RULES ARE AS FOLLOWS....

RULES

ONE cup per plant - no cups within cups or cups stacked together.
[FONT=arial, tahoma, helvetica, sans-serif]Any 16OZ SOLO CUP OR [/FONT][FONT=arial, tahoma, helvetica, sans-serif]EQUIVALENT[/FONT][FONT=arial, tahoma, helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT]
Any medium is allowed. 
Seeds or clones allowed.
Any lights allowed.
solo cup must contain the roots... No solo cup net pots in 5 gal res!!!
Think mini DWC, coco hempy or just plain old soil..........


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> SO I ASSUME FROM WHAT YOU HAVE SAID THE RULES ARE AS FOLLOWS....
> 
> RULES
> 
> ...


you forgot the most important rule 
must be a ruderalis autoflower


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 18, 2013)

iranian would kinda be cheating >.<


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> SO I ASSUME FROM WHAT YOU HAVE SAID THE RULES ARE AS FOLLOWS....
> 
> RULES
> 
> ...


I'm understanding that way, with the exception of the clone part. I thought since it was an autoflower competition and everyone was supposed to have the same starting point, everyone was supposed to be using seeds. But I might have misunderstood that.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 18, 2013)

new2420grow said:


> I'm understanding that way, with the exception of the clone part. I thought since it was an autoflower competition and everyone was supposed to have the same starting point, everyone was supposed to be using seeds. But I might have misunderstood that.


NO you didnt misunderstand im jus a stoner who got confuzzed lol. im sure anight3 wants it too be seeds and AUTOs lol.

shall we just start on the 1st of aug if you are having trouble with work aknight3?? we want a serious comp!!!


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 18, 2013)

aknight said cuttings or seeds but he was probably just in a rush to get his first post up.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 18, 2013)

Going to Cumberland Farms to get a cup.. my only option now.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 18, 2013)

Nevermind. Found some at my sister's dollar store(gotta drive to Connecticut). but I found some. hahaha I don't know what is up with my local stores. I can't believe that 7 stores are either not in stock or just don't carry 16oz. everything from 3-32oz cups. but not 16. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> i cannot find them anywhere. my walmart and stop and shop and market basket all only carry 18 oz. i assumed they were the new standard sizeView attachment 2740810 even generic brand are 18oz. aka "party cups". i will look somewhere else.. but I had to go through 4 store before i could find solo brand. i didn't want the generic.. I can only get 16 in styrafoam at my local walmart..... but again... i'll look somewhere else. too bad these things cost 7 bux. haha


I would prefer the Styrofoam 16oz the root zone would be insulated.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

I got a 16oz and placed my blue cheese auto in. A pic of the bottom of the cup to verify it is a 16oz Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 18, 2013)

yeah that's true.... I just didn't want them because I won't drink out of them. and I have no real need for 100 cups at the moment. haha Sure beats driving 3 hours for 16oz generic solo's... hahaha just sit back and relax(aka stay high). THIS HEAT IS FUCKIN CRAZY! anyone else got 90 plus outside??

My new 400w MH/HPS will be in tomorrow... just in time. I wonder what 2 400w HPS will do for a Solo auto ..............


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm in Florida low 90s. I here ya on the cup issue. Now ya got them just in case.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 18, 2013)

you're used to the 90's lol I'm in Rhode Island. I like cold weather hahahaha


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 18, 2013)

i dont see why you couldnt use a clone aslong as its autoflower


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

Meh... I prefer fall but don't like it too cold. My skin gets these crazy lumps when exposed to cold.

Besides the blue cheese auto I germed. I germed some others. But this one bean is weird. Its Boudica bean by escobar has double tap root.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> i dont see why you couldnt use a clone aslong as its autoflower


Autos can't be cloned. If you can get them to clone its unproductive.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Autos can't be cloned. If you can get them to clone its unproductive.


My friend clones his auto's a lot... he says "there is a 4 day window with most auto strains to clone"..... I've got no experience with it. I've read flowering cuttings root faster than veg. but you stunt the plant and revert back to veg is most cases. I think that's what it said in the book. i'll have to scan through a few books to find exactly what it says but I THINK that's right.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

Meh I'd rather dust it with pollen. I know it can be done. Had a hommie with an ez cloner do it. I just feel its unproductive. I don't mind doing an auto this go around as Dinafem does a good job with them. Also Daddy needs a vape.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 18, 2013)

i have cloned autos as well but it is generally a pain in my ass. so i choose to take males. update coming tonight guys, after midnight prob. but still tonight. stay tuned


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

Good Luck y'all. May the circumstances be in Yer favor.


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I'm in Florida low 90s. I here ya on the cup issue. Now ya got them just in case.


I'm a state above ya, we've been hitting 90's as well. A couple weeks ago, I finally got around to putting a temp/RH gauge in my grow cab, it was 101 in there. Had to get some ventilation going quick!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Good Luck y'all. May the circumstances be in Yer favor.




Hey everyone! I hope we are all having a good night. I just thought I would give a little news on how we are moving along. We ARE moving along, I promise, albeit slowly 

Anyways! I have an OFFICIAL START DATE finally!!! we are going to be starting the cotest on: *MONDAY, JULY 29th, 2013 --- 7/29/2013!!! 



* Ok guys, so that is the date we are going to get started, we are going to allow 20 days for 'veg' to basically germ, get started and run 24 and 0 and get them going and bigger, after that we are switching one of three time period, I personally DO NOT care if you want to run 20/4 or 18/6 or 15/9 or whatever, i really dont give a shit, BUT the max number of hours that will be aloud after the 'veg period' is 20 hours, cannot be anymore than 20 hours. after that we will go by ear on the end date of the contest, i want everyone to be able to grow their plant out to the maximum that THEY want to grow, if others harvest a little earlier then no problem, just take pics for later refrence so judges can look back and start your trim/dry/cure process....once all the bud for every member has been in a jar for 10 days (more is fine to) we will then start picking winners at this time! i want to wish EVERYONE the BEST OF LUCK, and please guys LETS HAVE FUN!!!! thats what this is about!


Now, for prizes...we are still trying to figure out ALL of the category prizes, and i want some of it to be a surprise for the winner at the end of the contest (mostly the grand prize winner, but everyone may receive bonus' and freebies if they are an honorable mention!)

but anyways : The Grand Prize of the Auto-flower solo cup contest will be : 50 dollar 'gift card' for the grand prize winner to be spent AT THEIR CHOICE OF BUSINESS. They can get things like: seeds from a seedbank if theyd like. I also have no problem getting them their choice of 50 dollars worth of equipment at ANY garden store or hydro shop that accepts gift cards or at last credit card transactions. Please be aware of picking a place when you do that I WILL be able to get you your prize! The grand prize winner will also receive a bottle of THEIR choice of nutrients or nutrient solution/additive. there will be about 30-40 dollar limit on this, but they can get one nice bottle of nutrients of their choice. i will also as i said be giving out a surprise gift for winning the grand prize and for participating! i am going to keep this secret til toward the end for some incentive 


Now, for the category winners that will be judged by mods that were selected by me and a special member judge TEKDC911
the prizes for the best outdoor and indoor category as well as the best sativa and best indica auto solo cup: A nice pipe chosen by either me or our special friend dankshizzle may be donating some beautiful hand made pipes by him. I will make sure they are beautiful pipes, as time goes i WILL post pics of what the pipes look like and as long as we dont have fights on choosing i will let the winners PICK the pipe they want, i am hoping to have a selection of about 10 or so pipes to choose from, all withing the 20-40 dollar range.

There is one more category after this, this is the 'highest yielding' category, the winner of this category will receive a 25 dollar gift card to their choice of store ( again the same guidelines apply for the overall winner ) The highest yield winner will also win a beautiful pipe out of the same stock for the other category winners. the winner for this category will also be receiving a surprise gift for winning this category as well as the overall winner will. the over-all prize will obviously be better than the highest yield prize, but it will still be a great prize, i promise! 

now the voting system, what we are going to do for the indoor, outdoor, indica and sativa categories will be chosen by the JUDGES of the competition, the judges are as follows, PotPimp, sunni, tekdc911, me and 2 other mods, we are not sure who but they will be finalized by the start of the contest. ok guys thats all i got for now, i knowits been awhile coming and ive worked hard on getting this to work, i just want to emphasize to PLEASE HAVE FUN, dont be negative and remember this contest is for FUN! not dick measuring  so lets keep it that way, there should be nothing but positive vibes here, and if anyone continually is disruptive and negative then we have the right to disqualify them if they are in the contest, i really hope that it wil never come to this and it will not happen, but please dont mistake our kindness for weakness, we will act if we have to and sunni WILL take the appropriate actions for nasty, name calling or generally inappropriate posts. anyways, sleepy time for me guys, i hope everyone has a wonderful rest of their night and morning. 



stay tuned for pics of the prizes and some other cool stuff that we will be mentioning along the way! 

I am going to advertise on all of the sub forums or at least the most popular ones to try and attract not only as many people as we can to enter in the contest but also to just watch the sub to the contest. we want to try and get the word out guys, so mail ur friends! anyways. no more info tonight, im sure this is already a freakin wall of text so sorry for the bleeding eyes gentlemen, ladies and queen sunni !




















good












night


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 19, 2013)

Sounds fuckin awesome


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm kinda confused as to why we HAVE to switch to a photoperiod if we are all running autos..... Auto's require no photoperiod and no darkness... It just seems like a hassle to those of us who run 24 for veg with our normal grow. I'm just saying this because I'd have to remove the plant from the grow room daily and put it in a non sterile environment for a dark period(but risk light exposure)....


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 19, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'm kinda confused as to why we HAVE to switch to a photoperiod if we are all running autos..... Auto's require no photoperiod and no darkness... It just seems like a hassle to those of us who run 24 for veg with our normal grow. I'm just saying this because I'd have to remove the plant from the grow room daily and put it in a non sterile environment for a dark period(but risk light exposure)....


You could put her in a cardboard box and cover it with a blanket.??


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 19, 2013)

My main concern is I live in a 3rd floor apartment. I have 1 AC(because only 2 windows in my apartment will fit an ac) and it's not in my grow room. we are currently having work done on our roof(the thing is stripped to wood) so it's BLAZING hot in here. even with the ac set at 62 for 9 days straight now. ALL my closets are hotter than my apartment so I'm risking heat stress as well. I don't see what the problem would be with a 24/0 when it's never been proven that 24/0 vs 18/6 increases yield. If anything a dark period would increase potency and i'd rather risk potency than the whole plant... please let me know here or in PM if this photoperiod for the auto contest is necessary. if so I'm dropping out just to save my bean from any environmental stress.(i'll still grow one in a solo but be disqualified for not following directions.) lol


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 19, 2013)

see I could however the blanket would get hot from either sunlight or MH light increasing the already 85 degree temp. I've thought of that too.. I also sleep WEIRD hours. I go to bed at 6am and get up at 2pm. the sun is up when I go to bed and get up. I'm trapped in this dome of hot dry air right now and it's horrible. I've got not problems just getting DQ'd for 24/0. i'll still grow and post pics for no reason other than to show off some sick purple buds.


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

it would be easier for ak to read any questions if you K.I.S.S ask your question but dont clutter up the thread over with jibber jabber guys, this way we can keep it straight to questions or concerns


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> it would be easier for ak to read any questions if you K.I.S.S ask your question but dont clutter up the thread over with jibber jabber guys, this way we can keep it straight to questions or concerns



great point sunni, and do not be afraid to personally message me and ask me any questions or concerns you may have if thats what your comfortable with , i have no problem answering PMs and i will always return your message within a short time. 


if anyone is unsure the whole list of rules can be found on the first page and i beleive i posted the rules a 2nd time on the 3rd page, i will post them again just so everyone entering is clear what the rules are, i will put them up as we get closer to the start date that way the rules dont get buried in this sucker. anyway cant wait to start guys and lets have lots of fun ok?!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 19, 2013)

No I meant to pull it out and put it in a box. I did this with a 400 watt. Kept two gardens under two shifts of 12/12 with photo period plants. Got a nice yield doing it too.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh and thanks y'all for putting this contest together


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'm kinda confused as to why we HAVE to switch to a photoperiod if we are all running autos..... Auto's require no photoperiod and no darkness... It just seems like a hassle to those of us who run 24 for veg with our normal grow. I'm just saying this because I'd have to remove the plant from the grow room daily and put it in a non sterile environment for a dark period(but risk light exposure)....


 i can understand your concern stew, thanks for letting me know. does everyone feel this way? if many have these feelings i guess we can change it to wahtever period of light and darkness youd like, my only concern with this was the plants taking forever to finish but i guess its not such a huge deal, so whats up guys, do we want to have no photoperiod and you may run your lights however you see fit? please let me know your opinion here and dont be scared to say something, i want as many people to decide as possible, i think its only fair to vote on something like this and if the majority agree with stew, im happy to change it to your choice of light schedule as stated before, i have no real problem with this


so whats it going to be guys? light schedule of YOUR choice or do we want to stick with the original rule of 20 and 4 after 3 weeks? stew if we can get enough people to agree with you and want it this way, i have no problem changing it  i hope this addresses your concern fairly and i hope you are pleased with the outcome, if not feel free to send me a message and we can always talk about it  thanks guys let me know, its your contest!


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 19, 2013)

I understand your concern Good Sir...... The strain I am growing is 10 wks at 24/0. I'm fairly certain that is an average time. maybe a little on the high side at 70 days. if no one else feels as I do(being the other circumstances I have with heat and such) I'll be fine. I can't have special treatment because of a heat wave.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Count me in...


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I understand your concern Good Sir...... The strain I am growing is 10 wks at 24/0. I'm fairly certain that is an average time. maybe a little on the high side at 70 days. if no one else feels as I do(being the other circumstances I have with heat and such) I'll be fine. I can't have special treatment because of a heat wave.


 well i understand where ur coming from and i think if more agree with you i have no problem changing it, ill be happy to. and yes 8-10 weeks is average time no matter the light schedule so maybe my worry is nil.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Me personally, if inside I like 20/4 hrs for auto's. I feel the 4 hours makes them start to flower more quickly, just my 2 cents. Also, if growing (outdoors) how would anyone control the cycle ?: unless they maybe place something over there baby.. say a trash bag..


aknight3 said:


> i can understand your concern stew, thanks for letting me know. does everyone feel this way? if many have these feelings i guess we can change it to wahtever period of light and darkness youd like, my only concern with this was the plants taking forever to finish but i guess its not such a huge deal, so whats up guys, do we want to have no photoperiod and you may run your lights however you see fit? please let me know your opinion here and dont be scared to say something, i want as many people to decide as possible, i think its only fair to vote on something like this and if the majority agree with stew, im happy to change it to your choice of light schedule as stated before, i have no real problem with this
> 
> 
> so whats it going to be guys? light schedule of YOUR choice or do we want to stick with the original rule of 20 and 4 after 3 weeks? stew if we can get enough people to agree with you and want it this way, i have no problem changing it  i hope this addresses your concern fairly and i hope you are pleased with the outcome, if not feel free to send me a message and we can always talk about it  thanks guys let me know, its your contest!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> well i understand where ur coming from and i think if more agree with you i have no problem changing it, ill be happy to. and yes 8-10 weeks is average time no matter the light schedule so maybe my worry is nil.


AK, since I have no auto seeds, could I have somebody grow one out FOR me?
I know who I would ask to do it.....

Basically on the honor system?
I'd just like to be included, since this is the first contest I am aware of since first visiting the site last June.
Thanks


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> AK, since I have no auto seeds, could I have somebody grow one out FOR me?
> I know who I would ask to do it.....
> 
> Basically on the honor system?
> ...


Check the email.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

How come our name and address is needed?

Lol i feel like your gonna get a list of grow ops and addresses, that is not good in the wrong hands


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> AK, since I have no auto seeds, could I have somebody grow one out FOR me?
> I know who I would ask to do it.....
> 
> Basically on the honor system?
> ...


 your more than welcome to join in any way you can bakatare, welcome to the contest just pm me and explain a little more to me what you want to do and how you want to do it, this is all on the honor system because i beleive this community is full of good people. i dont think people here would try to cheat or get one over on me or any of the other paticipants and judges. so with that said, your more than welcome to join anyway you can bakatare


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> How come our name and address is needed?
> 
> Lol i feel like your gonna get a list of grow ops and addresses, that is not good in the wrong hands


He already said, will be viewed by him ONLY.
I'been here a bit, and I have no prob giving my info to AK, but I feel your apprehension.
I guess, if you don't care about getting any prizes should you win, don't give addy.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> He already said, will be viewed by him ONLY.
> I'been here a bit, and I have no prob giving my info to AK, but I feel your apprehension.
> I guess, if you don't care about getting any prizes should you win, don't give addy.


Thats what i sent to him in a pm, im just waiting on a reply. I just wanna be in the contest for fun anyway and those prizes sound cool but getting to see everyones cool ideas and being a part of it would be enough for me. I got 2 auto seeds laying around anyway and now I have a use for them ! Im excited about this


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> He already said, will be viewed by him ONLY.
> I'been here a bit, and I have no prob giving my info to AK, but I feel your apprehension.
> I guess, if you don't care about getting any prizes should you win, don't give addy.


 you are correct bakatare. i want to emphasize the importance of your privacy to ME. it means a very great deal to me and i would never compromise the trust of our members here, info will ONLY have to be given by the winners and they are more then wleocme to get a PO box if its that worrying to you, but again i can promise that the info that you give will be seen by me and me only, it will be stored OFF my computer, it will be hand written down ONLY for the time that i get the message, write it on an envelope or package, send it and after that ALL evidence of your personal information and privacy will be personally burned and shredded by ME. i hope this can put some people at ease. i take your privacy VERY seriously, just as serious as my privacy and i woudl never do anything to threaten that confidence.  



you have MY personal word that you are totally safe in doing this if you win and want to receive a prize and as i said, if u feel more comfortable, u may get a PO box that way your home addy wont have to be given, i hope this helps  and again all personal info will be destroyed within 25 minutes of receiving it or sooner. i dont take this type of shit lightly and i hope you can see that. 

i only have 2 things in this world, my word and my balls and i would never break either

_*MY WORD IS BOND*_. have a good day


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 19, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i can understand your concern stew, thanks for letting me know. does everyone feel this way? if many have these feelings i guess we can change it to wahtever period of light and darkness youd like, my only concern with this was the plants taking forever to finish but i guess its not such a huge deal, so whats up guys, do we want to have no photoperiod and you may run your lights however you see fit? please let me know your opinion here and dont be scared to say something, i want as many people to decide as possible, i think its only fair to vote on something like this and if the majority agree with stew, im happy to change it to your choice of light schedule as stated before, i have no real problem with this
> 
> 
> so whats it going to be guys? light schedule of YOUR choice or do we want to stick with the original rule of 20 and 4 after 3 weeks? stew if we can get enough people to agree with you and want it this way, i have no problem changing it  i hope this addresses your concern fairly and i hope you are pleased with the outcome, if not feel free to send me a message and we can always talk about it  thanks guys let me know, its your contest!


A ruderalis will flower under any lighting 
so i honestly feel that any lighting should apply 
besides in a party cup they finish fast anyway


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> A ruderalis will flower under any lighting
> so i honestly feel that any lighting should apply
> besides in a party cup they finish fast anyway


 thanks for your input tek


----------



## Growingforpeace (Jul 19, 2013)

My seeds are coming in the mail for my first grow. Im running
All autos outdoor and i plan to use 1 +speed for the contest!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 19, 2013)

Mine takes 10 weeks. Dinafem blue cheese auto


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

Unfortunately to send prizes someone HAS to see your address someone has to be given your information so that the winners can receive their gifts . If someone is really really upset or does not want to do that, than perhaps this isnt the contest for them. OR if someone does win and is still is very upset, and pulls back and says I don't want to , we will crown someone else a winner so that someone can have prizes and the original winning user a honorable mention or something


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 19, 2013)

cor blimey its simple if you dont have a safe address and dont trust an internet stranger dont enter. $50 of nutes is not worth it IF you think that way. imo.

lucky like aknight3 i believe in the honour system too, and will be more then happy to give a safe address once i win. i will let you know now its overseas.

so jusy to clarify beans go into germ on the 29th????

and ill be doing mine outside, so the light is whatever it is on the day (16ish hours).....so i feel as you are letting people choose most things light schedule should be user chosen. obv an auto in coco under 1000w hps 24/0 will out weigh an auto in a solo cup outdoors, so do we need more categorisation??

best auto indoor 
best auto outdoors
overall best auto - (a poll were users vote for there best auto, some will like size, some bud structure, some might just like the look of one over another etc)
biggest yield hydro
biggest yield soil.


----------



## bass1014 (Jul 19, 2013)

so can i cut the base out of my solo cup and put my auto in the aerobucket??? it's in a solo cup just the roots are in the bucket..???


----------



## kindnug (Jul 19, 2013)

bass1014 said:


> so can i cut the base out of my solo cup and put my auto in the aerobucket??? it's in a solo cup just the roots are in the bucket..???


The main man already said all the root mass had to be inside the cup itself.
So the answer is NO!


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

kindnug said:


> The main man already said all the root mass had to be inside the cup itself.
> So the answer is NO!


No he said the root mass cannot make contact with any other medium, the roots can hang out of the cup all you want they just cant touch anything but air or nutrients applied inside the cup


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i can understand your concern stew, thanks for letting me know. does everyone feel this way? if many have these feelings i guess we can change it to wahtever period of light and darkness youd like, my only concern with this was the plants taking forever to finish but i guess its not such a huge deal, so whats up guys, do we want to have no photoperiod and you may run your lights however you see fit? please let me know your opinion here and dont be scared to say something, i want as many people to decide as possible, i think its only fair to vote on something like this and if the majority agree with stew, im happy to change it to your choice of light schedule as stated before, i have no real problem with this
> 
> 
> so whats it going to be guys? light schedule of YOUR choice or do we want to stick with the original rule of 20 and 4 after 3 weeks? stew if we can get enough people to agree with you and want it this way, i have no problem changing it  i hope this addresses your concern fairly and i hope you are pleased with the outcome, if not feel free to send me a message and we can always talk about it  thanks guys let me know, its your contest!


Personally, I don't see a problem with 'any' light schedule, and would hate to see one or more people not be able to participate on account of something trivial like 4 more hours.
Anyway, this is obviously going to be on the honor system, and Stew didn't even HAVE to mention his predicament, but obviously he is doing the honorable thing here.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 19, 2013)

Dinafem Blue cheese auto popped!!  Doing mine outside under the big halide in the sky. Using a paint brush to paint it camo. Or surround it by grass or leafs the red is an eye sore.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 19, 2013)

it aint started yet???

can we have a conformation of categories please


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Thats what i sent to him in a pm, im just waiting on a reply. I just wanna be in the contest for fun anyway and those prizes sound cool but getting to see everyones cool ideas and being a part of it would be enough for me. I got 2 auto seeds laying around anyway and now I have a use for them ! Im excited about this


 situation, i apologize for not answering you PM, could you resend it to me? my inbox got full a few days ago and to save time i deleted the entire thing, i did go over the messages and read the ones that werent open but i must of missed yours it is my mistake and im sorry. just send me another msg with your question or concern and ill get back to you first priority, later bro


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Growingforpeace said:


> My seeds are coming in the mail for my first grow. Im running
> All autos outdoor and i plan to use 1 +speed for the contest!


 welcome to the contest bro!







Lemon king said:


> cor blimey its simple if you dont have a safe address and dont trust an internet stranger dont enter. $50 of nutes is not worth it IF you think that way. imo.
> 
> lucky like aknight3 i believe in the honour system too, and will be more then happy to give a safe address once i win. i will let you know now its overseas.
> 
> ...



hey lemon, how are you. im unsure if you read everything that i have put for rules and such, if not its okay, its alot of info and its easy to miss something. 


but if you go back and look it says that the contest will be split up into seperate categorys so we will have multiple winners, ill repost the rules after this post so everyone is sure on what they are, the categorys we are running have already been established and they are: 


*Categories for Auto-flower solo cup contest:

Best indoor auto-flower
Best outdoor auto-flower
Best sativa dominant auto-flower
Best indica dominant auto-flower
Highest yielding auto-flower
OVERALL BEST auto-flower (grand prize)

The prizes can be seen if you go back I think about 2 pages and you can see what the prizes are. basically gift cards to winners choice, some nice pipes and a bottle or two of nutrients/ nute. solution...There will always be a few surprise gifts for the grand prize and highest yield winners. I hope this answers of a few question, later guys.*


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Previously posted a few pages back, but just for some clarification!



Anyways! I have an OFFICIAL START DATE finally!!! we are going to be starting the cotest on: MONDAY, JULY 29th, 2013 --- 7/29/2013!!!


Now, for prizes...we are still trying to figure out ALL of the category prizes, and i want some of it to be a surprise for the winner at the end of the contest (mostly the grand prize winner, but everyone may receive bonus' and freebies if they are an honorable mention!)

but anyways : The Grand Prize of the Auto-flower solo cup contest will be : 50 dollar 'gift card' for the grand prize winner to be spent AT THEIR CHOICE OF BUSINESS. They can get things like: seeds from a seedbank if theyd like. I also have no problem getting them their choice of 50 dollars worth of equipment at ANY garden store or hydro shop that accepts gift cards or at last credit card transactions. Please be aware of picking a place when you do that I WILL be able to get you your prize! The grand prize winner will also receive a bottle of THEIR choice of nutrients or nutrient solution/additive. there will be about 30-40 dollar limit on this, but they can get one nice bottle of nutrients of their choice. i will also as i said be giving out a surprise gift for winning the grand prize and for participating! i am going to keep this secret til toward the end for some incentive 


Now, for the category winners that will be judged by mods that were selected by me and a special member judge TEKDC911
the prizes for the best outdoor and indoor category as well as the best sativa and best indica auto solo cup: A nice pipe chosen by either me or our special friend dankshizzle may be donating some beautiful hand made pipes by him. I will make sure they are beautiful pipes, as time goes i WILL post pics of what the pipes look like and as long as we dont have fights on choosing i will let the winners PICK the pipe they want, i am hoping to have a selection of about 10 or so pipes to choose from, all withing the 20-40 dollar range.

There is one more category after this, this is the 'highest yielding' category, the winner of this category will receive a 25 dollar gift card to their choice of store ( again the same guidelines apply for the overall winner ) The highest yield winner will also win a beautiful pipe out of the same stock for the other category winners. the winner for this category will also be receiving a surprise gift for winning this category as well as the overall winner will. the over-all prize will obviously be better than the highest yield prize, but it will still be a great prize, i promise!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

now the voting system, what we are going to do for the indoor, outdoor, indica and sativa categories will be chosen by the JUDGES of the competition, the judges are as follows, PotPimp, sunni, tekdc911, me and 2 other mods, they will be announced by the start of the contest

The highest yielding category will be decided by the person who posts the pic of the plant and the final weighed product on a scale for proof.
The overall auto flower grand prize winner will be decided by EVERYONE, every members, whether they are in the competition or not, has 1 vote. we welcome EVERYONE to vote and hope we get lots of people interested! 

the rest of the categories: indoor, outdoor, sativa, indica will be decided by the judges. 

i hope this answers some more questions, sunni suggested a great idea last night to start a NEW thread will ALL of the rules and information right on the first page then lock and sticky it that way EVERYONE can read them, when i do get time to do this. I sincerely ask everyone that enters the contest to at least read the rules, but preferably the entire page. thanks guys!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> it aint started yet???
> 
> can we have a conformation of categories please


hi lemon, it is starting on july 29th, 2013. I am not going to be a nazi on start time, this contest isnt about how fast we can grow a solo cup auto, its how good it will be and yield and other things like that. so if you started one a few days before or a few days after the 29th im not going to penalize you. its OK, i feel everyone should feel relaxed in particpating and not worrying about deadlines and things like that, that would be shitty in my opinion. and counter-productive. also if you look up about 2 posts back of mine i posted all the rules and stuff like that. i will try to look over it and post anything i missed. so lets have fun guys!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

.solo cup contest rules:
1. ONLY winners need to provide information to receive their prize. Anyone can enter just leave a message on this thread or PM me personally. i will be confirming with everyone who is entering as we get closer to the contest. info will NOT be kept orfiled.

2. Entries should use a Solo (usually red or blue) cup. they are 16oz cups. I have also decided that people may use a different container AS LONG as it says on the container that it is 16oz. you cannot just use anything and say its 16oz, it must be proven to be 16oz if its not a solo. otherwise we would have know way of knowing, but some people cannot find solo cups easily as others can. any container usually the product information will clearly state how many oz's the can is. hope this helps some people

3. You may poke holes in the bottom of your cup but NO other modificationwill be allowed. ONLY HOLES. (do not remove the entire bottom)

4. You may use WHATEVER medium you like. dirt, coco, perlite...whatever youwant it does not matter as long as it doesnt modify the cup in any way. i have been getting the question about hydro alot. Yes, you may grow it hydro, i do not care, as long as the roots are contained within the cup. go for it! be creative

5. seeds or cuttings can be used in this contest, it does not matter, wewill all start roughly the same week. After that start within 3 weeks we willswitch to flower. ( 2-3 week veg time) i understand some people dont clone or cant cloen autos, but im leaving this rule in case someone has no other way of entering besides taking a clone, it IS ok for them to do this. hope it helps someone.

6. 1 solo cup per plant...The roots must be contained within the cup( I.e. No letting rootsgrow from cup to another medium of any sort). Any medium or methods are allowed. every contestant may have 2 entries. so if they want to enter in the outdoor category and the indoor category that would be OK. you can start multiple cups i dont care but by august 4th or so you must choose ONLY 2 to enter and mark them accordingly clearly so we can see. 

7. Be creative!


8. Total Flower time will be decided by strain of course. So there will be* no end date.

* 9. You must update on the contest thread at least once every 2 weeks, and there has to be at least a few pictures so members can vote, i would prefer one at seedling stage, one somewhere halfway and then the plant at the end of its lifecycle, you can have as many pics as you&#8217;d like and we encourage, however not everyone has access to these sort of things so it will not be a strict requirement, but a picture or two WILL be necessary. I have decided as long as we can a decent post update once every 2 weeks and a pic or two for the seedling, veg, mid way and final stage that is all is required. but remember, the more pics you have and info you include will be us as judges and members who vote on you more info to make a better educated decision on your entry. if you dotn include any info about your entry and no good pictures, how would someone vote for you? you could have the most beautiful plant in the world but without pictures how can we see? so dont be scared to post post post! but please make sure its relevant info and pictures! thanks! 

 10. You may start a few cups if youd like and then when we switch to floweryou must choose only one, the one that will be in the contest, but we will give veg time to decide which one you want to use (if you choose to have more than 1. But one is also just fine)

11. There will be several judges, they will decide the winner of the category contests. There will also be a overall best contest that will be voted upon by all other members.* Every member has 1 vote. Whether they are in the contest or not, doensnt matter. 
*




**I just want to make a final remark about privacy. Some people may have issues with giving some totally anon person their address and stuff like that, I understand this. But, since we are giving away prizes to the winners we will NEED somewhere to send the prizes. All of the info will only be seen by my eyes personally and will be destroyed PERSONALLY, BY ME after the contest and prizes have been sent, I respect your privacy just as much as i respect my own, and I am a very private person, I want any who enters to know I take privacy VERY seriously and would NEVER let any info like that fall into the wrong hands, that is a personal promise and guarentee from ME. No one will see your personal info under ANY circumstances, this is one things im very strict with. So please dont let that stop you from entering and having fun. I hope it doesnt, but i dont blame you if it changes your mind. Privacy is a big concern for everyone.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 19, 2013)

I thought you previously indicated that only the winners would need to provide their personal information? Which makes perfect sense.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 19, 2013)

pabloesqobar said:


> I thought you previously indicated that only the winners would need to provide their personal information? Which makes perfect sense.


yes. he only reposted the original message so that new people reading can get the info without running through everything to find it.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

pabloesqobar said:


> I thought you previously indicated that only the winners would need to provide their personal information? Which makes perfect sense.


 yes. this is the case pablo. did i put somewhere that it wasnt the case? if so i apologize and it is an error on mypart, it will be fized



ONLY THE WINNERS NEED TO PROVIDE ANY INFORMATION, ANYONE CAN ENTER WITHOUT GIVING NOTHING BUT AN 'I DO'! SORRY FOR THE MISTAKE!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> yes. this is the case pablo. did i put somewhere that it wasnt the case? if so i apologize and it is an error on mypart, it will be fized
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY THE WINNERS NEED TO PROVIDE ANY INFORMATION, ANYONE CAN ENTER WITHOUT GIVING NOTHING BUT AN 'I DO'! SORRY FOR THE MISTAKE!!!


I don't know if I want to now if that's the case.
Last time I said "I do", it haunted me for 5 years.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification. I have an old Lowlife Auto Blueberry languishing in my drawer I might use up for this. Based on my previous grows with this strain, you won't be needing my personal info


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

pabloesqobar said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I have an old Lowlife Auto Blueberry languishing in my drawer I might use up for this. Based on my previous grows with this strain, you won't be needing my personal info


hahahahhahahahahahaha man least youre a good sport, lol


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I don't know if I want to now if that's the case
> 
> Last time I said "I do", it haunted me for 5 years.


 haha i hear ya there bak! we wont get any entries now! alimony bitches  

anyone one last time on this thread for perfect clarification, i dont want anyone confused and i just updated the rules to what they will be, please read! thanks! 


.solo cup contest rules:
 1. ONLY winners need to provide information to receive their prize. Anyone can enter just leave a message on this thread or PM me personally. i will be confirming with everyone who is entering as we get closer to the contest. info will NOT be kept orfiled.

2. Entries should use a Solo (usually red or blue) cup. they are 16oz cups. I have also decided that people may use a different container AS LONG as it says on the container that it is 16oz. you cannot just use anything and say its 16oz, it must be proven to be 16oz if its not a solo. otherwise we would have know way of knowing, but some people cannot find solo cups easily as others can. any container usually the product information will clearly state how many oz's the can is. hope this helps some people

3. You may poke holes in the bottom of your cup but NO other modificationwill be allowed. ONLY HOLES. (do not remove the entire bottom)

4. You may use WHATEVER medium you like. dirt, coco, perlite...whatever youwant it does not matter as long as it doesnt modify the cup in any way. i have been getting the question about hydro alot. Yes, you may grow it hydro, i do not care, as long as the roots are contained within the cup. go for it! be creative

5. seeds or cuttings can be used in this contest, it does not matter, wewill all start roughly the same week. After that start within 3 weeks we willswitch to flower. ( 2-3 week veg time) i understand some people dont clone or cant cloen autos, but im leaving this rule in case someone has no other way of entering besides taking a clone, it IS ok for them to do this. hope it helps someone.

6. 1 solo cup per plant...The roots must be contained within the cup( I.e. No letting rootsgrow from cup to another medium of any sort). Any medium or methods are allowed. every contestant may have 2 entries. so if they want to enter in the outdoor category and the indoor category that would be OK. you can start multiple cups i dont care but by august 4th or so you must choose ONLY 2 to enter and mark them accordingly clearly so we can see. 

7. Be creative!


8. Total Flower time will be decided by strain of course. So there will be* no end date.

* 9. You must update on the contest thread at least once every 2 weeks, and there has to be at least a few pictures so members can vote, i would prefer one at seedling stage, one somewhere halfway and then the plant at the end of its lifecycle, you can have as many pics as youd like and we encourage, however not everyone has access to these sort of things so it will not be a strict requirement, but a picture or two WILL be necessary. I have decided as long as we can a decent post update once every 2 weeks and a pic or two for the seedling, veg, mid way and final stage that is all is required. but remember, the more pics you have and info you include will be us as judges and members who vote on you more info to make a better educated decision on your entry. if you dotn include any info about your entry and no good pictures, how would someone vote for you? you could have the most beautiful plant in the world but without pictures how can we see? so dont be scared to post post post! but please make sure its relevant info and pictures! thanks! 

 10. You may start a few cups if youd like and then when we switch to floweryou must choose only one, the one that will be in the contest, but we will give veg time to decide which one you want to use (if you choose to have more than 1. But one is also just fine)

11. There will be several judges, they will decide the winner of the category contests. There will also be a overall best contest that will be voted upon by all other members.* Every member has 1 vote. Whether they are in the contest or not, doensnt matter. 

12.* if i missed any other rules or regulations they are subject to be put here, and if anyone has a suggestion to make the contest run smoother in general feel free to personally PM me and let me know, i will answer as soon as I see it. 





**I just want to make a final remark about privacy. Some people may have issues with giving some totally anon person their address and stuff like that, I understand this. But, since we are giving away prizes to the winners we will NEED somewhere to send the prizes. All of the info will only be seen by my eyes personally and will be destroyed PERSONALLY, BY ME after the contest and prizes have been sent, I respect your privacy just as much as i respect my own, and I am a very private person, I want any who enters to know I take privacy VERY seriously and would NEVER let any info like that fall into the wrong hands, that is a personal promise and guarentee from ME. No one will see your personal info under ANY circumstances, this is one things im very strict with. So please dont let that stop you from entering and having fun. I hope it doesnt, but i dont blame you if it changes your mind. Privacy is a big concern for everyone.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahahahhahahahahahaha man least youre a good sport, lol


Hah, those of us growing outdoors in a party cup don't stand a chance. I've seen what these guys accomplish with the indoor autos. Kinda takes the pressure off


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

i will be making a seperate page for the rules and making it a sticky as soon as i get time, that way all the info will be on the first page and make it easier to read.


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i will be making a seperate page for the rules and making it a sticky as soon as i get time, that way all the info will be on the first page and make it easier to read.


good idea ak  wonder who came up with that hahaha


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 19, 2013)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hah, those of us growing outdoors in a party cup don't stand a chance. I've seen what these guys accomplish with the indoor autos. Kinda takes the pressure off


Ah, I see there is a separate category for indoor/outdoor. Makes sense. I should read more and post less.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> good idea ak  wonder who came up with that hahaha


 i know i been posting a shit ton of stuff but if you look back on my other posts i said you came up with it  i promise! cant not give credit to the best idea maker here!  


Also everyone i just wanted to add one more thing. stew had talked about how it would be counter productive to have a set light sched. for the entries. I have decided along with everyone else basically that they want to have their own choice of light sched. therefore that is what we are doing. You may have whatever lighting you please. if you want to run it 24/0 from beginning to end then thats OK with me. if it does get ridiculous long we may ask to wrap it up at the very end but i do not anticipate this happening, we are here to have fun not penalize and be a stickler on rules  thanks for playing everyone. this is turning out great.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sounds good 2 me.. thanks.
Dank


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

glad to hear it everyone, good luck to all!


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 20, 2013)

* i do read what you write but* we are all busy stoned people.... i need straight forward info man.....you had previously stated there were categories but in that big long text.....i need straight to the point short lists easy to rember lol....

sorry for all the questions but as you were unsure yaself i needed clarification.


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> * i do read what you write but* we are all busy stoned people.... i need straight forward info man.....you had previously stated there were categories but in that big long text.....i need straight to the point short lists easy to rember lol....
> 
> sorry for all the questions but as you were unsure yaself i needed clarification.


learn to read thats all i gotta say about that if you want into the contest you'll read his info dont be lazy


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 20, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> haha i hear ya there bak! we wont get any entries now! alimony bitches


lol'd so hard 
but you could just kill her when your done with her  wow dark moment lol j/k j/k
but would still have to find a place to stash the body  


good luck 
everyone that plans to be apart of this


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> * i do read what you write but* we are all busy stoned people.... i need straight forward info man.....you had previously stated there were categories but in that big long text.....i need straight to the point short lists easy to rember lol....
> 
> sorry for all the questions but as you were unsure yaself i needed clarification.


 Im sorry lemonking, you are right, i will be more specific in my posts, all i can say is im not here to argue about the rules or the information and ESPECIALLY on this thread, lets keep it all positive k? thanks  i apologize.



Now. I have made a new thread stating ALL of the rules and guidelines for THIS contest, PLEASE read all of the rules and info if you want to enter...not just some, not a little. READ IT ALL. more info to come guys, thanks


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 20, 2013)

hey everybody, i sticked a thread in this forum that states all the rules and guidelines clearly in the first 4 posts. read all of that and you will be totally sure what you can and cannot do, if there are any questions or problems pls post here or better yet PM me so YOU KNOW i saw it. otherwise its very easy for me to miss a post of someone. thanks


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 20, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> lol'd so hard
> but you could just kill her when your done with her  wow dark moment lol j/k j/k
> but would still have to find a place to stash the body


Did someone say ORGANIC FERTALIZER?  hahaha


----------



## Crankyxr (Jul 20, 2013)

Can I still join the competition?


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Can I still join the competition?


 yes welcome crank. good luck


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 20, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> Im sorry lemonking, you are right, i will be more specific in my posts, all i can say is im not here to argue about the rules or the information and ESPECIALLY on this thread, lets keep it all positive k? thanks  i apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> Now. I have made a new thread stating ALL of the rules and guidelines for THIS contest, PLEASE read all of the rules and info if you want to enter...not just some, not a little. READ IT ALL. more info to come guys, thanks


no need to apologise! i wasn't looking for an argument at all spesh not with the comp organiser lol, and I apologise if it came across that way!


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm in! And this is going to be a great thread to watch over the next couple months with multiple new grow pics that are similar to our own grow everyday.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 20, 2013)

new2420grow said:


> I'm in! And this is going to be a great thread to watch over the next couple months with multiple new grow pics that are similar to our own grow everyday.


 that is the plan friend! good luck to everyone who is playing


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 20, 2013)

I wonder who is gonna have the most potential auto??


----------



## raiderman (Jul 20, 2013)

i'll do the taste test,lol.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 20, 2013)

we actuallyhave quite a few entries i beleive...im gonna try to get more but im very happy with the turn out for not telling many people. i have not advertised outside this thread and staff forum. so lets hope


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> we actuallyhave quite a few entries i beleive...im gonna try to get more but im very happy with the turn out for not telling many people. i have not advertised outside this thread and staff forum. so lets hope


I've posted the link up in 3 threads that I frequent.......
Just tryin' ta help, since you said advertise.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I've posted the link up in 3 threads that I frequent.......
> Just tryin' ta help, since you said advertise.


 no that is good bakatare, tell as many people as you can, even people who might not even be members yet, anyone can join


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 20, 2013)

Baka I got my good eye on you my friend.
Ak,Has asked me to be a judge.....Keep it clean and play fair,Ak is doing alot for you guys!!
Beech


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 20, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Baka I got my good eye on you my friend.
> Ak,Has asked me to be a judge.....Keep it clean and play fair,Ak is doing alot for you guys!!
> Beech



welcome beech! i think bakatare is a good guy we wont have to worry about him  lol



everyone please respect SB420 AND every other judge that is particpating in this contest (any mod and TEKDC911) treat them the same as you would treat me. remember none of us are making anything off of this or getting paid for any of it. I do it to give back to the place the taught me how to live independantly for the rest of my life. nothing more. kindness....and that is what almost every other person making this contest happen is doing it for. we gain nothing from this




have a good day and good luck everyone!
welcome again sb


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Baka I got my good eye on you my friend.
> Ak,Has asked me to be a judge.....Keep it clean and play fair,Ak is doing alot for you guys!!
> Beech


BTW, you only got one good eye?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> welcome beech! i think bakatare is a good guy we wont have to worry about him  lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, after you mentioned that all the prizes were coming from your pocket, I don't see any way there would be an issue with respect for you or anybody else running this.
In fact, my respect for you increased.
You must really have a devotion to this forum to come out of pocket to promote a gathering of folks.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

BTW, I know BEECH was just messin' with me.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Bro, after you mentioned that all the prizes were coming from your pocket, I don't see any way there would be an issue with respect for you or anybody else running this.
> In fact, my respect for you increased.
> You must really have a devotion to this forum to come out of pocket to promote a gathering of folks.



its a little devotion and alot of what i feel is payback.
i could never give as much to this place as it has given to me. its much bigger than that. its not so much the forum as it is the idea of this place the reason it was put here. I keep coming back here because I feel that this place is bigger than me or one person and to be apart of something bigger than myself AND that I feel is for a legit, good cause well i couldnt give enough to that, i am forever indebtted to you and every other legitmate member here.


there arent many things in this life that i feel this way about, therefore i see it as a very sacred and golden thing. thats just my 2 cents and thats not worth much but, its mine.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> its a little devotion and alot of what i feel is payback.
> i could never give as much to this place as it has given to me. its much bigger than that. its not so much the forum as it is the idea of this place the reason it was put here. I keep coming back here because I feel that this place is bigger than me or one person and to be apart of something bigger than myself AND that I feel is for a legit, good cause well i couldnt give enough to that, i am forever indebtted to you and every other legitmate member here.
> 
> 
> there arent many things in this life that i feel this way about, therefore i see it as a very sacred and golden thing. thats just my 2 cents and thats not worth much but, its mine.


Cool man.
I know some only come here to derive info.........
ex:


bartow said:


> One of the things I use forums for is to save time and actually avoid doing research. I feel pretty good about it.


But there are others that come her to learn, share, BS, and just relax or try and help others.
It's nice when a Mod will take time out to spend time, and share with the members, not just be the 'figure that makes us abide by the rules'.
As I mentioned before, this is the first contest I have seen since I started stalking here over a year ago, and I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 20, 2013)

Awe shit gonna be a grow off bud porn orgy up in this bitch


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Cool man.
> I know some only come here to derive info.........
> ex:
> 
> ...



yes. some come just to think they can cheat the system and grow bomb buds in 3 weeks with one paragraph of knowledge on the subject. they quickly find out how wrong they usually are as long as this contest goes well there will be more in the future (even if i have to host one or more again) i will make sure of it. i want to keep this site relevant and up to date. by having stickies from 08 doesnt do us much good


----------



## GROWUROWN420 (Jul 20, 2013)

Lame my plants are already in smart pot I could only imagine a Dixie cup outdoors good luck lmfao!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

GROWUROWN420 said:


> Lame my plants are already in smart pot I could only imagine a Dixie cup outdoors good luck lmfao!!!


If you don't wanna play, TITS or GTFO.
Nobody is forcing you.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 20, 2013)

GROWUROWN420 said:


> Lame my plants are already in smart pot I could only imagine a Dixie cup outdoors good luck lmfao!!!


The only reason for you to post and not participate is YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T WIN. Plenty of people are giving up one or 2 seeds for the FUN OF A CONTEST. so while we all enjoy ourselves, you can continue being a closed minded dumb grower with smart pots.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 21, 2013)

I agree with the lot of positive minds. I don't really like autos. I got this one was a freebie. Blue cheese auto Dinafem. 

This contest is for sport. Also to take note of certain characteristics in autos. What do think guys?? Take a male and let him have his way with my BCA? Wouldn't want the buds to seem unsexy.
I think Dina does good in the freebie autos ive gotten.

I'm gonna use a drip tray. Its a lil Cesar dog food plastic can thingy. That's OK I believe to catch runoff.


----------



## MdwNtr (Jul 21, 2013)

I just saw this thread. i know its supposed t be auto but I have 2 going in cups right now, about 2 weeks old but i dont think they are stable. I havent seen any sex organs lol. is it too late to enter or have i started too early? it would also be my second documented grow but 4th all together. I probably dont stand a chance though with all of you vets, even if i do get let in lol but i still wanna try.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 21, 2013)

wont be starting till the 29th. Aknight is the main man running the show.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 21, 2013)

MdwNtr said:


> I just saw this thread. i know its supposed t be auto but I have 2 going in cups right now, about 2 weeks old but i dont think they are stable. I havent seen any sex organs lol. is it too late to enter or have i started too early? it would also be my second documented grow but 4th all together. I probably dont stand a chance though with all of you vets, even if i do get let in lol but i still wanna try.


 your more than welcome to enter friend, good luck






> Originally Posted by GROWUROWN420
> Lame my plants are already in smart pot I could only imagine a Dixie cup outdoors good luck lmfao!!!


 as for grownurgrown. if you dont want to enter that is OK. here on this forum we do not think its a waste or lame. we have fun. we work hard. we play hard. and most of all we fuck hard. 


its just what WE do
not everyone is like that, and its OK. I can get an ounce in a dixie cup outdoors given the conditions are right. so good luck to you


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 21, 2013)

i cant believe how much arguing there is already i mean i know sometimes its hard to type the way you say things, and that can lead posts to come off in the wrong way (mine lol). but people coming here just to slag of A FREE TO ENTER comp, with FREE prizes and the chance to be apart of the solo grow nation, knowing there are 20-30 other growers at the same time as you sowing there seeds, butchering there cups..... its like a mini crew lol!!

sometimes ill dont think ill ever understand why people look gift horses in the mouth!!!!

must be as you say aknight 3.....there seriously lacking in bud!!!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i cant believe how much arguing there is already i mean i know sometimes its hard to type the way you say things, and that can lead posts to come off in the wrong way (mine lol). but people coming here just to slag of A FREE TO ENTER comp, with FREE prizes and the chance to be apart of the solo grow nation, knowing there are 20-30 other growers at the same time as you sowing there seeds, butchering there cups..... its like a mini crew lol!!
> 
> sometimes ill dont think ill ever understand why people look gift horses in the mouth!!!!
> 
> must be as you say aknight 3.....there seriously lacking in bud!!!


 yea it happens bro. some people are always just looking for handouts or trying to make friends when they have none. i was just in GMG someone posted a dispensary bud and i was like yeh...looks ok. then i get smoe dude that joined in OCT2012 (less than a year) telling me im a high school troll with nothing but negative shit to post LOL ive been a members here for over 5 years, run contests. am a mod, pretty much always nice to anyone who speaks to me with even a inkling of respect and im the troll LOLOLOLOL gotta love it


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> BTW, I know BEECH was just messin' with me.


Is yours gonna be the one that shuts us up about MG?LOL





I gonnna MC when the games begin!
Beech


----------



## kindnug (Jul 21, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> No he said the root mass cannot make contact with any other medium, the roots can hang out of the cup all you want they just cant touch anything but air or nutrients applied inside the cup


If the roots are suspended inside a bucket then it throws that out the window. I read what the guy posted> maybe you should re-read.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 21, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> yea it happens bro. some people are always just looking for handouts or trying to make friends when they have none. i was just in GMG someone posted a dispensary bud and i was like yeh...looks ok. then i get smoe dude that joined in OCT2012 (less than a year) telling me im a high school troll with nothing but negative shit to post LOL ive been a members here for over 5 years, run contests. am a mod, pretty much always nice to anyone who speaks to me with even a inkling of respect and im the troll LOLOLOLOL gotta love it


I've been around for years + being called TROLL for no reason other than giving my opinion.
I wonder how many people on this site make multiple accounts just to cause mayhem!

If I had any auto beans I'd join the competition> sadly I've already planted/harvested mine outdoors this year.
I'm not a big fan of auto's but they seem to be gaining in potency + flavors compared to previous years.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Is yours gonna be the one that shuts us up about MG?LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna give it a shot.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 21, 2013)

Only drain holes are allowed,We know you have to have a runoff hole.

kindnug you are correct,Roots must be in the cup.
Beech


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 21, 2013)

the rules say from seed or clone 
if you dont have a seed but have a auto in veg you could clone it


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 21, 2013)

im going to do 3 seeds and 4-6 cuttings hempy style/wick hydroponics
have colliodal silver on the way 
going to cross everything in the box with a 
delicious seeds la frutta di venus
all seeds will be AKR 
cuttings will be AKR and la frutta di venus
and then save the pollen and see what i get when i cross it with a purple haze #1 a few times 
i have a tiny AKR around 4 weeks in flower 


hopefully inspire a few last minute entries 
figured if im not competing why have a 2 plant limit


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 21, 2013)

sup guys, not much to talk about today, i got a funeral to go to so i wont be on till later, peace


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 21, 2013)

not competeing but started 3 autos Northern lightsx big bud in rockwool today under a dome outside. hoping they pop within
48-72 hrs. and ill be golden

will def be checking out this strain and all ur auto babies tho.
keep it green guys


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> not competeing but started 3 autos Northern lightsx big bud in rockwool today under a dome outside. hoping they pop within
> 48-72 hrs. and ill be golden
> 
> will def be checking out this strain and all ur auto babies tho.
> keep it green guys


Why not join in man?
I think it was today, but might have been yesterday, AK told somebody his seeds already started were OK.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 21, 2013)

as long as it's not a HUGE NUMBER of entrants with pre-popped seeds. He is trying to give everyone a chance at the least to be in this. I've got 4 already but i'm starting at least 2 more for the contest. I actually planted them into 8" already to show with my first pics that they are not the ones being used. I'm sure as long as people don't try coming in now, 3 weeks from harvesting their auto, there will be no issues.. That way there is at least a CHANCE for someone, a week into an auto, to compete and maybe even win.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Cool man.
> I know some only come here to derive info.........
> ex:
> 
> ...


thanks for the stab at me, how nice of you, yeah i dont do ANYTHING for riu at all


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanks for the stab at me, how nice of you, yeah i dont do ANYTHING for riu at all


Don't act like I haven't seen you helpin in the other forums.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Don't act like I haven't seen you helpin in the other forums.


i just know it was a stab at me lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanks for the stab at me, how nice of you, yeah i dont do ANYTHING for riu at all


If that is what you think I meant, then IDK what to say, but when I typed it, I had no intention of you perceiving it that way.
I thought we squashed our issues from the other night, but maybe I was wrong.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> If that is what you think I meant, then IDK what to say, but when I typed it, I had no intention of you perceiving it that way.
> I thought we squashed our issues from the other night, but maybe I was wrong.


i thought we did too until you came at with me that comment ,


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just know it was a stab at me lol


If you read any of my earlier posts, I mentioned that this is the first contest I have seen done, much less by a mod.
I was simply stating that most see mods as 'those who enforce rules and delete spambots'.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanks for the stab at me, how nice of you, yeah i dont do ANYTHING for riu at all



let me be very clear for a second here


Just because i am running this contest does not mean i am more dedicated to this forum or do more for this place.
the global mods here do ALOT of shit for this forum, they get rid of all the assholes you guys dont want around, they ban all the spammers, they personally delete all of the spam and that is just some of the stuff that they have going on

global mods are much busier than the average moderator like me, the reason they do not do things like this is because they have a much fuller plate than i do so they simply dont have the time or energy to do if even if they wanted to. on top of all that remember, not only is sunni taking the time out of her real life to global mod this place but she ALSO is going to help judge this contest, I think people like her deserve more respect and thanks than I do. without her, NONE of what im doing would be possible, plain and simple. I know some may get mad at the mods here for stupid shit but just remember, NONE of us get any money or any type of monetary gain for doing this stuff, we do it out of LOVE for this forum, nothing more. So the next time you see a mod trying to ban spammers or deleting posts or 'making someone abide by rules' you should think to yourself 'hey if it wasnt for this person/people, there wouldnt BE a rollitup.org so maybe send them a thank you once in awhile


hopefully everyone is doing okay otherwise, i just wanted to get that off my chest.
thank you sunni and all the other mods that are taking the time out of their day to judge and watch over this forum/thread. I PERSONALLY really appreciate it and everyone esle should to


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> If you read any of my earlier posts, I mentioned that this is the first contest I have seen done, much less by a mod.
> I was simply stating that most see mods as 'those who enforce rules and delete spambots'.


you did not state "those who enforce rules and delete spambots" you said



Bakatare666 said:


> *It's nice when a Mod will take time out to spend time, and share with the members, not just be the 'figure that makes us abide by the rules'.*


much much different than what you're claiming right now,never the less i will drop it


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> let me be very clear for a second here
> 
> 
> Just because i am running this contest does not mean i am more dedicated to this forum or do more for this place.
> ...


I think this is getting a lot more attention than necessary.
I apologize for offending Sunni when she thinks somehow that my comment was directed towards her.
I mentioned no names, and simply was trying to point out the fact that AK is going above and beyond the call of duty IMO.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hopefully my apology will be the end of it.
If not, I will bow out so as not to continue cluttering up the thread with crap like this.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanks for the stab at me, how nice of you, yeah i dont do ANYTHING for riu at all


honestly the mods here are the best ive encountered on all of the growing forums ive been on 
very hands on with the members 
most are just here to learn a thing or two like everyone else 
thanks for everything AK and Sunni and Beech and umm .... whoever else i over looked 
i honestly didnt think it was going to be this big a turn out 
i think its awesome and should get lots of giggles from it


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> honestly the mods here are the best ive encountered on all of the growing forums ive been on
> very hands on with the members
> most are just here to learn a thing or two like everyone else
> thanks for everything AK and Sunni and Beech and umm .... whoever else i over looked
> ...


yes we havent had a contest in a while it should be very fun. hopefully no one ruins it for the rest of peoples sakes, as it takes a lot to get these things running including but not limited to getting permission from the owners lawyers.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanks for the stab at me, how nice of you, yeah i dont do ANYTHING for riu at all


HUH,I thought that was aimed at me sunni?
Beech


----------



## MdwNtr (Jul 21, 2013)

Aknight, should i use this thread to post pics or nah? not sure how it works besides growing.


----------



## WattSaver (Jul 21, 2013)

Well Thank you aknight3 for setting this up. 

I want to be the first Un-Official entrant. I want to be post and participate, but can't meet all the parameters of the contest.

First I planted my seeds 7/16. Want to grow outdoors and just can't give up 2wks of summer where I live.

Second I'm in an 18oz, needed cups for clones and there are no 16's in my town, had to come home with cups.

Here we go

Strain: G-13 Labs Pineapple Express
Grown in 18oz solo cup perlite hempy with a soil cap. 


Last photo was this morning. 
The other 2 cups are the same strain and will be transplanted into 2gal hempy buckets, all will go outdoor in a couple weeks.
currently in veg box with Bay 11 clones and moms, 18/6 light.

Looking forward to seeing many monster auto cups.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 21, 2013)

just leave some soil out 
about a inch
i have hefty 18 oz and solo 16 oz 
and the solo fits in a hefty tight with about 3/4-1" to the top of the 18oz
those are add looking cups 
square ?


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 21, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> just leave some soil out
> about a inch
> i have hefty 18 oz and solo 16 oz
> and the solo fits in a hefty tight with about 3/4-1" to the top of the 18oz
> ...


I got those and can't use em. 18oz. Squared bottom SOLO. I got a guy at walmart to check the back and find me one 50pk of CLEAR 16oz cups.View attachment 2745254


----------



## WattSaver (Jul 21, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I got those and can't use em. 18oz. Squared bottom SOLO. I got a guy at walmart to check the back and find me one 50pk of CLEAR 16oz cups.View attachment 2745254


Yea it's a square bottom 18oz..... I live in a small mountain town, and I needed cups for clones, couldn't go home empty handed. They did have styrofoam but I won't go that route. The cup has already settled an oz. But I don't mind being excluded from the prizes, just don't cry foul when see my outdoor cup explode !!!!


Really you won't have to worry about me, I've only tried autos once before, and I killed them, yea I killed em' good.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 21, 2013)

i may do one in my 18's next to my 16 just to see what the yield difference is.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 21, 2013)

what up  just got done going to a funeral and then I spent from 8pm until just now (12:08AM) in the woods with my girls doing some MUCH needed work that i have been putting off.


I buried my cousin today, She died of an overdose. 30YEARS OLD. 2 guys wanted to get back at her so they fed her drugs until she stopped being concious and then left her in a bath-tub. fucking scumbags. ROTTING in a drab cell for the rest of their life ISNT enough for scumbags like this, they should be lynched. 



on a brighter note. i hope everyone out there is doing well tonight. i am seriously dirty from head to toe so i gtg get a shower but il be back to answer questions and all that fun stuff in a bit




for the gentlemen who asked if he could use this thread to post pics. YES!!! you can. i welcome it talk to you all soon


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 22, 2013)

Hope everyone is ready for this.. I know I am ..... Hey Ak, how many we got in this so far??


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 22, 2013)

cant wait for all the monster thumb size main cola's


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 22, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Hope everyone is ready for this.. I know I am ..... Hey Ak, how many we got in this so far??


 to be honest i havent taken a entire count yet but judging from how many people i have seen enter i would say anywhere from 12-15 people. im thinking it will be about 20 entries, which i will be very please with.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 22, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> to be honest i havent taken a entire count yet but judging from how many people i have seen enter i would say anywhere from 12-15 people. im thinking it will be about 20 entries, which i will be very please with.


I like them odds.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

Ak,Man Im sry for your loss thats some bullshit.They should be made to eat rat poision,I love ya bro, and know your a strong soul and will pull thru this. My prayers are with you,MY Friend!
Beech


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 22, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Ak,Man Im sry for your loss thats some bullshit.They should be made to eat rat poision,I love ya bro, and know your a strong soul and will pull thru this. My prayers are with you,MY Friend!
> Beech



thank you beech, your the first one that has reached out to me and i appreciate that. not saying others wouldnt, im sure they just didnt see the post, but none of that matters. What does matter is that you took the time to care about my well-being and that is the best kind of friend in my book. i sometimes feel like i have better friends here than in real life. but i have to see my real life friends....sucky


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 22, 2013)

Whoa my condolences my friend. Here's a  for ya. Seems like the people that matter are passing... and the ones that dont are still here. Stay positive my dude.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 22, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> thank you beech, your the first one that has reached out to me and i appreciate that. not saying others wouldnt, im sure they just didnt see the post, but none of that matters. What does matter is that you took the time to care about my well-being and that is the best kind of friend in my book. i sometimes feel like i have better friends here than in real life. but i have to see my real life friends....sucky


Really sorry man.
When I read BEECH's post this morning, I REALLY thought I had sent my condolences last night at the time I read yours, but I must have flaked out.
I know I had been drinking some already, but that's no excuse.
Anyway, My best wishes to you and the family.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> cant wait for all the monster thumb size main cola's


Im not gonna enter, but I know I can do better than a thumb size,Atleast ive done it onetime 
Care to elaborate on what your Sig means,I rode the Short Bus.LOL
Beech


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 22, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Im not gonna enter, but I know I can do better than a thumb size,Atleast ive done it onetime
> Care to elaborate on what your Sig means,I rode the Short Bus.LOL
> Beech


my sig ? was a sale on 3 gal mop buckets for a dollar i made the comment and liked it


and this was the thumb size cola comment


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> thank you beech, your the first one that has reached out to me and i appreciate that. not saying others wouldnt, im sure they just didnt see the post, but none of that matters. What does matter is that you took the time to care about my well-being and that is the best kind of friend in my book. i sometimes feel like i have better friends here than in real life. but i have to see my real life friends....sucky


You know..... when you have been here an active as long as I have I can really pretty much tell what kinda person people are bye there post.
Ive made some real good freinds here,But still TRUST NO ONE when it comes to something that they really dont need to know anyways,IF ya feel me!!
Beech


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Really sorry man.
> When I read BEECH's post this morning, I REALLY thought I had sent my condolences last night at the time I read yours, but I must have flaked out.
> I know I had been drinking some already, but that's no excuse.
> Anyway, My best wishes to you and the family.


agreed 
you have my condolences


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

YES!!!! FOR THE LOW PRICE OF $1.00 YOU TOO CAN HELP END THE CRUELTY TO AUTO'S​


*
Beech​*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

This Capcha chit is gotta stop!!!!!!!!! IM sick of it,rather delete spambots then do this BS.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> my sig ? was a sale on 3 gal mop buckets for a dollar i made the comment and liked it
> 
> 
> and this was the thumb size cola comment
> View attachment 2746205View attachment 2746206View attachment 2746207View attachment 2746208


OK,I gotcha now.Had someone just pop bye, I hate that chit,Damn peeps call first.Has nothing to do with my grow as its not here,just have some respect for others privacy!!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

How old was it...at that point....Was it a Auto?
Beech


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 22, 2013)

its going now week 4 of flower 
ill tell what i did to keep it like that after this thing has started 
repeating for the next batch lol
afghan kush ryder world of seeds 
very lank stretched nodes in a normal pot
this is a treat to see it this dense
camera phone just doesnt do it justice 
even the water leaves are dusted up like crazy


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tekdc911 again.





*





Beech


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 22, 2013)

not good news about the loss ak, i hope your ok!

i know what you mean about better friends on the net sometimes lol...i think its the faceless thing !

raaaa hahahah sunnis a girl??? well nice one sunni for being a girl and a global mod.....theres not enough women in the weed world, its a damn sausage fest!

ill post picks tommorow, i have some seeds from a first time cross left over *DNA lemon skunk x joint docs purple ryder*....

heres one i stuck on the outside of the gardena few grows ago....


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 22, 2013)

finished product....very airy....lemony and purple though its what i wanted!!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice looking,That a soiless grow?
Beech


----------



## MdwNtr (Jul 22, 2013)

using miracle grow moisture control with some other stuff mixed in, but mainly mg. regular party style solo cups with drain holes grown indoor under cfl lighting 200 watt equivalent. feeding/watering with a homemade simple tea whenever they need it.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm going with a Rapid Rooter plug for seed starting, and in my 16oz clear cup I got Botanicare ReadyGro. General Organics full line of nutes, 400w MH, and may switch to two 400w HPS half way through.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 22, 2013)

sorry for yure loss AK.

[video=youtube;yrokWXe0tfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=yrokWXe0tfI[/video]


----------



## MdwNtr (Jul 22, 2013)

sorry for the loss, shtuff like that really hit home. smokin one for you and sendin good vibrations to ya avatar.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

MdwNtr said:


> using miracle grow moisture control with some other stuff mixed in, but mainly mg. regular party style solo cups with drain holes grown indoor under cfl lighting 200 watt equivalent. feeding/watering with a homemade simple tea whenever they need it.


Sweet or Unsweet........J/K. I use alot of AACT in my organic grows!
Beech


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss AK. Thoughts and prayers towards you and yours.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 23, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Nice looking,That a soiless grow?
> Beech


yea coco in the pot, then i noticed roots growing out the bottom had a spare dwc going, just cut the hole in the top bigger and dunked her in.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 23, 2013)

what up guys, i was up for like 3 straight days and then slept from like 2pm today til right now. 4am lol i feel alot better now though. thank you everyone for your thoughts. you guys are all awesome, im gonna burn one right now. 4:20am  



ps. listening to raidermans video, ty bro


----------



## see4 (Jul 23, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> what up  just got done going to a funeral and then I spent from 8pm until just now (12:08AM) in the woods with my girls doing some MUCH needed work that i have been putting off.
> 
> 
> I buried my cousin today, She died of an overdose. 30YEARS OLD. 2 guys wanted to get back at her so they fed her drugs until she stopped being concious and then left her in a bath-tub. fucking scumbags. ROTTING in a drab cell for the rest of their life ISNT enough for scumbags like this, they should be lynched.
> ...


Hey man, sorry for your loss. That shit ain't right man. Im sure she had a good heart, and the powers that be will see her in a better place. Those fuckbags will get whats comin' to them.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 23, 2013)

thank you see4. i appreciateyour words. she truely suffered in this life. addiction had her from when she was 14 until the minute she died. and it was addiction that took her. she is TRUELY happier now. i would bet my own life on it




anyway, how we doin today guys, ive been working ALOT on my outdoor. they are coming along pretty good. i wish i would of started earlier but i will have about 10-12 females that will be 15 ft tall monsters...thats the hope anyway! anyone still waiting on seeds?


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 23, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> anyway, how we doin today guys, ive been working ALOT on my outdoor. they are coming along pretty good. i wish i would of started earlier but i will have about 10-12 females that will be 15 ft tall monsters...thats the hope anyway! anyone still waiting on seeds?


SEEDS?! we still got orders out for this contest? haha  tell the USPS to hurry up with their sort facilities.. Although it has been a while since a postal worker went postal... we may be due.(so wait patiently)


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 23, 2013)

lol im hoping everyone is ready to go! im going to be sending a mass PM to ALL particpants soon. in order to be in you MUST answer me back. its okay if you miss the PM but please get back to me ASAP becasue i do need a final count before we begin. ill be messaging everyone in the next few days. it will be before the 29th. good luck everyone!


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 23, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> thank you see4. i appreciateyour words. she truely suffered in this life. addiction had her from when she was 14 until the minute she died. and it was addiction that took her. she is TRUELY happier now. i would bet my own life on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


addiction is a cruel burden to bare


----------



## raiderman (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;TPub9Ei02Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TPub9Ei02Do[/video]


----------



## budda12345 (Jul 24, 2013)

.. .


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 24, 2013)

First week In about 8 to go for me. Blue cheese auto


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 24, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> thank you see4. i appreciateyour words. she truely suffered in this life. addiction had her from when she was 14 until the minute she died. and it was addiction that took her. she is TRUELY happier now. i would bet my own life on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15fters gzz Swinging for the fence there AK......Wish ya lived down here in Texas,Id for sure help ya, Clip, clip!
Beech


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 24, 2013)

My hands would cramp up.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 24, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> My hands would cramp up.


Once you've spent enough time working in an outdoor garden, like ak probably has, you don't notice things like hand cramps. haha especially during HARVEST....


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Once you've spent enough time working in an outdoor garden, like ak probably has, you don't notice things like hand cramps. haha especially during HARVEST....


My hands got tired when I harvested like 3/4 a zip off last plant I did probably a year ago, I can't imagine all those Christmas trees, would take me weeks haha. You're livin' peoples dreams!


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 24, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> My hands got tired when I harvested like 3/4 a zip off last plant I did probably a year ago, I can't imagine all those Christmas trees, would take me weeks haha. You're livin' peoples dreams!


Not me with the trees. aknight is the one who's gonna grow the trees. my last four plants were only 4ft tall(not including container height). biggest i'll go indoors. lol


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 24, 2013)

Is it just me or is this final week of waiting just ddddddddddddddrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Not me with the trees. aknight is the one who's gonna grow the trees. my last four plants were only 4ft tall(not including container height). biggest i'll go indoors. lol


 Oh my bad! I might be drinkin' and medicating a little bit.  Just trying to get social haha


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 24, 2013)

what up guys, not much to update on, i just want to let everyone know a few things. first off the JUDGES


The beautiful lady and guys who are going to help are as followed.. they should be treated with more respect than you would treat me, They dont have to do this, I asked and out of the goodness of their hearts they said yes. So please dont let me see anyone disrespecting or being mean to them, they are going to be watching when im not and at the end will pick SOME of the winners. ANYWAY. they are:

sunni
PotPimp
GreatWhiteNorth
SomeBeech
Tekdc911
aknight3 (me)


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 24, 2013)

I also want everyone to know. the start of the tourney is on 7/29/13. if you germed a few days before or after. dont worry about it, not a big deal. yall can start posting pics anytime after the 29th....I wont be around much for the next week as i am just about to get into my 4 day 12 hr per day swing shift..but the contest WILL start on the 29th...reardless of how active...so dont think i left i am just busy and will get back to yall asap. i will germ MY entry on the 28th prob. or when i get time. thanks guys and goodluck to everyone again! the surprise gifts for the winners will be announced in the next month!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 24, 2013)

ALSO: if anyone is a computer graphics artist i guess you woulld call it please PM me. or know anything about making graphics or signatures...something along those lines. i dont have alot to pay but i know we can work something out. message me!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 24, 2013)

hehehe!

getting ready for chop been flushing with a thimble and a half of water for the last week 
j/k
my oldlady's bday is 3 weeks away 
cant let perfection like this go without a proper cure >.<


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 24, 2013)

onetwoonetwo


----------



## Buddha101 (Jul 25, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> hehehe!
> View attachment 2749351View attachment 2749352View attachment 2749353
> getting ready for chop been flushing with a thimble and a half of water for the last week
> j/k
> ...


LoL TeC!!!! You Can get a few Js off them!!! awww how cute!!! But r they really almost done?? don't look like it?? wat strain??


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;BHuhpduP-dY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHuhpduP-dY&amp;list=PL9FE026F941AE7F6D[/video]


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;m8uR0XPZmQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8uR0XPZmQE[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 26, 2013)

Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet??


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 26, 2013)

Buddha101 said:


> LoL TeC!!!! You Can get a few Js off them!!! awww how cute!!! But r they really almost done?? don't look like it?? wat strain??


afghan kush ryder 100% cloudy 70 days on the money  bent it day before yesterday until i heard it crack and left it 1 more day 
good smoke F'n killer but about 5 glass bowls maybe 
one-2 hitter for sure pull the leaves apart and they look laminated very sticky


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 27, 2013)

Earlier today, I was looking at my solo cups and they were indeed 18oz. All 4 packs!! I finally found some generic 16oz. So I'm ready to go when the starting pistol fires!


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

new2420grow said:


> Earlier today, I was looking at my solo cups and they were indeed 18oz. All 4 packs!! I finally found some generic 16oz. So I'm ready to go when the starting pistol fires!


I SWEAR THEY ARE UPDATING TO 18oz STANDARD. walmart brand only has 18oz hefty's are 18 and solo's are now squared 18oz.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

Aknight3- I'm not sure if this is what you were looking for but here's the rules/categories one.  it's supposed to be saved to 580x430px(8"x6") but i'm only a member who can post smallies. haha


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

I paused as much as I could without it looking to messy. it may take someone a couple runs before they get the ENTIRE message. however it beats trying to find the pages that have info on the contest(guilty while looking for what to put in that thing) I'll get started on the AD in a little bit. woke up and did that (haven't even smoked yet!)


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 27, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet?? Are we there yet??


lol .. :subbed: I gotta see this.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> lol .. :subbed: I gotta see this.


you got 2 days to grab a bean and join us if you'd like


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 27, 2013)

thanks TEK i appreciate it friend. looks fine. your the best bro


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 27, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> thanks TEK i appreciate it friend. looks fine. your the best bro


that was sxlstew 
i just barely got started >.<


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 27, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SxIstew again.



*


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> that was sxlstew
> i just barely got started >.<


DO IT. I know your's will out rank mine by far. I literally downloaded 2 programs last night to slap that together. pulled pics from google images. I got all the originals if you want them they are all sized equal already I got 12 total. I figured 6 page flash GIF would be fine for rules and ads separate.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SxIstew again.
> 
> 
> 
> *


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tekdc911 again.

lol


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 27, 2013)

sorry for the mixup, i would like to get as many different looks as i can so tek pls still do yours, i appreciate both though, thanks guys. sorry just woke up lol


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> sorry for the mixup, i would like to get as many different looks as i can so tek pls still do yours, i appreciate both though, thanks guys. sorry just woke up lol


Kid's asleep, doing my work up on the Ad now. keeping it simple. AUTO FLOWER SOLO CUP CONTEST HURRY UP AND JOIN TODAY START DATE 7/29!! I'll keep all the words in the PotLand font and exactly the same place. switch up the colors for each image to make it flashy looking and make it run fast. I can't wait to see what Tek comes up with. I'm sure he probably knows what he's doing. I haven't made graphic art since I used to write my own HTML codes HAHAHA I think that was when Angelfire, yahoo, and hotbot were competing for the easiest webpage maker, while Rockin Windows ME. HAHA


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 27, 2013)

Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks beech. Here's one more.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 27, 2013)

i like both of those 
ive been working some crazy hours and my truck took a shit wed. and parts are a week away 
so what time ive had other then random posts off the notebook has been spent looking at cars 
and i hate shopping 
hate shopping for cars even more 
ive found one last resort 
if i cant find anything cheaper 
08' g6 gt pontiac sedan


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

they'd be better if I wasn't a cheap F*CK and paid for a GIF creator.(ads within ads HAHAHA)


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 27, 2013)

windows 98 was the last time i used html 
rofl when javascript was the new kid on the block


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> windows 98 was the last time i used html
> rofl when javascript was the new kid on the block


Everyone had Windows 98 and 2000/NT were both too Buggy. I got ME just for shits and giggles. it was my FRIST CRACK DOWNLOAD. used my mom's IBM 56.6k modem AOL dial-up. HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH to think I was one of the first people with internet in middle school. HAHAHA MIDDLE SCHOOL!


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Everyone had Windows 98 and 2000/NT were both too Buggy. I got ME just for shits and giggles. it was my FRIST CRACK DOWNLOAD. used my mom's IBM 56.6k modem AOL dial-up. HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH to think I was one of the first people with internet in middle school. HAHAHA MIDDLE SCHOOL!


BTW for all you who don't have a clue what i'm talking about ME stands for Millennium Edition. REMEMBER y2k


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 27, 2013)

i used to have a windows ME computer...talk about a piece of shit OS lol


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

I still got the beast in my storage unit well it was a "sleek" Compaq desktop(not the stand up) sleek???????!!!! it was 5 inches tall 15 inches wide and 11 inches deep. my laptop now is smaller than the textbooks I used in school.  I may even still have the 25lbs monitor that came with it! HAHAHA


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 27, 2013)

Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

is it just as easy as I think to blow these puppies up?? C&P Beech??


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 27, 2013)

i am in but i have never done an auto so i will figure something out. 

finally something i can do with an auto freebie.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 27, 2013)

thats the point of this A. TO HAVE FUN B. do something with those freebies we get C. BE CREATIVE and finally D. HAVE FUN


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

So my SPYDER auto can become anything from




to this




*PICS FROM BREEDER CANNED_ABYSS* Grown in 16oz Styrofoam cups. under a single 400w MH.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

P.S. THANK YOU BEECH FOR MAKING ME REALIZE HOW FREAKING DUMB I AM!!! C&P. SO freaking simple.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 27, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I may even still have the 25lbs monitor that came with it! HAHAHA


only 25lbs  you must of payed a fortune mine was 50+


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

my mom did. I was 13.......Like $100 back in 1999. HAHAHAHA


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 27, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> P.S. THANK YOU BEECH FOR MAKING ME REALIZE HOW FREAKING DUMB I AM!!! C&P. SO freaking simple.


Haha didnt try that hard..."Shifts in chair"
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

for a while there I thought it was some MOD GURU shit. lol. NOPE JUST MY STUPIDITY. and when I am asked by others... HOW DO YOU DO THAT???!! well it's simple C&P. if you don't know what that means. GO AWAY!


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

I think it's time now time to start the What can C&P stand for thread...............It'll only be backed if a mod does it. HAHAHA poor me with 4 friends.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 27, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I think it's time now time to start the What can C&P stand for thread...............It'll only be backed if a mod does it. HAHAHA poor me with 4 friends.


How many friends? Better look agin.........
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> How many friends? Better look agin.........
> Beech


INDIAN GIVER! hahahahahaha. all my talking got me losing me friends


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 27, 2013)

Ok so I read post one, and the first page, and I'm down to start an auto in a solo cup. I didn't sit and read the last 30 pages, do I really need to? I read the rules....so what now, germ a seed on the 29th, or can I start the seedling now so its above ground?


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 27, 2013)

i didn't even look at my inventory yet and its already the 27th. what to do, what to do?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ok so I read post one, and the first page, and I'm down to start an auto in a solo cup. I didn't sit and read the last 30 pages, do I really need to? I read the rules....so what now, germ a seed on the 29th, or can I start the seedling now so its above ground?


Naw man, AK said several times it's ok give or take a couple days.
If you skipped that much though, I think you missed the part where he listed the prizes and judges.


----------



## WattSaver (Jul 27, 2013)

Today I built my outdoor rig for the solo cup. There will be autos in both of the 2gal buckets I used to anchor the solo. The 2 forward wire struts will be bent and used to hold a shade screen for the cup. I still need to build a trellis, but I want a little growth before I set a height.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ok so I read post one, and the first page, and I'm down to start an auto in a solo cup. I didn't sit and read the last 30 pages, do I really need to? I read the rules....so what now, germ a seed on the 29th, or can I start the seedling now so its above ground?


 its okay if we start a few days before ora fter the 29th does not matter, you do not have to read this thread, just read the autoflower rules (the other sticky) when you get a chance, its 4 posts long, all you really have to know is the rules thats all. thanks everyone and goodluck!!! welcome to the competition.


----------



## photophil (Jul 28, 2013)

i am in, little late but its good


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 28, 2013)

photophil said:


> i am in, little late but its good



first post and your in. way to go.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2013)

no auto seeds.. but im gonna watch this thread closely


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 28, 2013)

photophil said:


> i am in, little late but its good


 we welcome people with 100,000 posts or 1....or none, just make a username and say hi and your in, thats all!  goodluck


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 28, 2013)

One of 3 germs popped. gonna wait till midnight to plant it. Double cleaned EVERTHING I got because of issues I seem to be having with a couple other seedlings... BUT OH WELL. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 28, 2013)

Can't wait to see this start going!


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 28, 2013)

Heck yea! Got my cup, got my dirt, got my seeds, even got nutes for later. I'm ready to go!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

new2420grow said:


> Heck yea! Got my cup, got my dirt, got my seeds, even got nutes for later. I'm ready to go!


After you get a grow or two under the belt, it's OK to call 'dirt' SOIL, LOL.
Just givin' ya mess, bro.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 28, 2013)

You never know. he could have dug up some dirt out back.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> You never know. he could have dug up some dirt out back.


Again, after a grow or two, there will be a diff between dirt and soil.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw hell! Dirts dirt! Lol


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

The difference is simple. Dirt you can dig up in your back yard. soil you pay for. HAHAHAHA


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> After you get a grow or two under the belt, it's OK to call 'dirt' SOIL, LOL.
> Just givin' ya mess, bro.


What is this "soil" you speak of? Is this some kind of super secret experienced grower trick?


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

new2420grow said:


> What is this "soil" you speak of? Is this some kind of super secret experienced grower trick?


That is a joke, correct?

[h=3]soil[/h]/soil/ 


Noun



The upper layer of earth in which plants grow, a black or dark brown material typically consisting of a mixture of organic remains,...
Waste matter, esp. sewage containing excrement.


Verb



Make dirty: "he might soil his suit"; "a soiled T-shirt".
Feed (cattle) on fresh-cut green fodder (originally for the purpose of purging them).


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't use excrements


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> That is a joke, correct?
> 
> *soil*
> 
> ...


Sounds like witchcraft to me...I think I'll stay away from that....my dirt seems to be working ok so far.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

HAHAHAHA the funniest part is I can't tell if you are kidding!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> HAHAHAHA the funniest part is I can't tell if you are kidding!!!!!!!!!!


Yea man, I'm just actin a fool. But I do appreciate your attempt to help steer my the right direction,(without being a dick) just in case I was being serious.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 29, 2013)

speaking of soil and dirt, i have recently decided to refuse to buy soil since there is so much everywehre on the ground lol, im trying to find a place with the best soil, so far ive found if its under a tree near a stream or water the soil is a little better than other places, who esle has some good ideas where i can find nice dark fluffy soil. like i said under trees and on hills where water drains ive found to be the best, any other opinions on this?



edit, yes the contest DOES start today!!! good luck all


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 29, 2013)

new2420grow said:


> What is this "soil" you speak of? Is this some kind of super secret experienced grower trick?


Naw man, I was just razzin ya.
Everybody has their own 'soil' or 'growing medium' that they prefer, it's just a fancy name for 'dirt', like calling your car an 'automobile'.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 29, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> speaking of soil and dirt, i have recently decided to refuse to buy soil since there is so much everywehre on the ground lol, im trying to find a place with the best soil, so far ive found if its under a tree near a stream or water the soil is a little better than other places, who esle has some good ideas where i can find nice dark fluffy soil. like i said under trees and on hills where water drains ive found to be the best, any other opinions on this?
> 
> 
> 
> edit, yes the contest DOES start today!!! good luck all


Sounds good, but if you have a place where grass clippings usually blow when you mow the lawn, or something might be good also.
I've been wondering about this pile I have that's basically flattened out now, where I brought home a truck bed full of woodchips about 5 years ago and dumped.
Now it's gotten soft like Peat, and has all kinds of stuff growing .


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 29, 2013)

thanks for the suggestion baka...i am just tired of spending 200 dollars on a ton of soil every year when the shit is all around me, sooner or later im going to just make my own soil by mixing tons of good stuff in with regular soil but right now i dont have the loot to buy the things i need. it gets expensive


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 29, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> thanks for the suggestion baka...i am just tired of spending 200 dollars on a ton of soil every year when the shit is all around me, sooner or later im going to just make my own soil by mixing tons of good stuff in with regular soil but right now i dont have the loot to buy the things i need. it gets expensive


 Iowa is suppose to have the best soil in the US, right in our backyards. Maybe I need to start using it!


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jul 29, 2013)

Turns out if its not too late I'm in. I was just gifted 5 "ogre" autos by Joint Dr. I'll start em today, outdoors. Says 11weeks.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 29, 2013)

i got a Blue Cheese freebie that i have in the germination stage, so looks like ill be in on this. Outdoors


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> speaking of soil and dirt, i have recently decided to refuse to buy soil since there is so much everywehre on the ground lol, im trying to find a place with the best soil, so far ive found if its under a tree near a stream or water the soil is a little better than other places, who esle has some good ideas where i can find nice dark fluffy soil. like i said under trees and on hills where water drains ive found to be the best, any other opinions on this?
> 
> 
> 
> edit, yes the contest DOES start today!!! good luck all


Hey AK. Not sure if there is a horse farm in your area or not. THE BOTTOM OF THE 'OL SHIT PILE. the Richest soil you can find. AMAZING stuff. it DOES NOT work the same with cows or any other animal. lol but OLD OLD horse manure becomes some very rich soil. I've thrown random bag seed into the pile I used to use and plants would grow within a week or 2.(I worked at the farm so obviously had to remove the visible plants before anyone else noticed what they was.)


----------



## richierich33 (Jul 29, 2013)

Count me in starting today will update with more later, im excited for this competition


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 29, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> thanks for the suggestion baka...i am just tired of spending 200 dollars on a ton of soil every year when the shit is all around me, sooner or later im going to just make my own soil by mixing tons of good stuff in with regular soil but right now i dont have the loot to buy the things i need. it gets expensive


we have something locally called heavy black loam 
if you were to go about 10 yards from the creek you speak of in a low spot that only fills up in a flood and dig a foot down you could probably find some
im a carpenter/operator for a concrete aggregate company 
ive seen all kinds of dirt


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 29, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> speaking of soil and dirt, i have recently decided to refuse to buy soil since there is so much everywehre on the ground lol, im trying to find a place with the best soil, so far ive found if its under a tree near a stream or water the soil is a little better than other places, who esle has some good ideas where i can find nice dark fluffy soil. like i said under trees and on hills where water drains ive found to be the best, any other opinions on this?
> 
> edit, yes the contest DOES start today!!! good luck all


The rich black soil on the bed of a lake, or river that's dried up a bit. You could also try composting if its feasible. I like composting cause it brings the worms in. Add a lil lime and Yer good. Oh and if Yer close to the ocean you can get seaweed and kelp free. Rinse it real good and dry it out.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 29, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> i got a Blue Cheese freebie that i have in the germination stage, so looks like ill be in on this. Outdoors


Me too this is gonna be a good one.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 29, 2013)

Blue Cheese Auto. This BCA is lookin good.


----------



## Marcus516 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey bro you would mind telling me a fox far feeding chart for auto flowering having a hard time figuring it out what should the ppms b week by week


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 29, 2013)

Marcus516 said:


> Hey bro you would mind telling me a fox far feeding chart for auto flowering having a hard time figuring it out what should the ppms b week by week


IDK if this will help dude.
Pretty straightforward.
Weeks on top,


----------



## Marcus516 (Jul 29, 2013)

But I'm doing autos I just one third everything right ?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 29, 2013)

I just use dyna grow all the way thru. I will say during the flowering period autos tend to feed a lil heavy on nitrogen. So if ya see yellowing of the leafs give her a touch of some N.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 29, 2013)

Marcus516 said:


> But I'm doing autos I just one third everything right ?


Why?
If it was me, I would just jump to week 5 whenever it starts to flower, but then again, I like to continue my veg nutes even after the flip until the stretch stops, so for an auto, maybe wait until a week after it starts to flower to move your schedule to week 5.
I believe that schedule is trying to tell you, or assuming there is a 4 week veg included, but you have to adjust accordingly.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

AUTO AK with a Nitrogen Defficency... I didn't give her any extra thru flowering(no extra nitrogen that is)


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> AUTO AK with a Nitrogen Defficency... I didn't give her any extra thru flowering(no extra nitrogen that is)


Excellent example of Nitrogen deficiency. I'd rather let them get this way though. They end up tasting and burning better.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah. no Rice Krispies......Snap Crackle Pop weed(OVER FERT)


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Yeah. no Rice Krispies......Snap Crackle Pop weed(OVER FERT)


Fuckin hate when bud does that shit. Bought some homegrown from a unknown source. Never again that shit popped out towards my eye.. I was yelling "please make the pain go away oh Lord I won't sin again!" Hot ember going toward the eye sucks.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

ALL 3 Tap roots have sunken into their plugs.  Ak- We have HOW MANY days before we are required to choose 1 for indoor and/or outdoor??? I'm popping 3 in hopes of 2 being female. I'm gonna put one out on the roof and see what happens. I got this little flat roof out my kitchen window that gets sun 95% on the time that it's in the sky. and none of my neighbors can see the top of it.  Can I use my household AC drain for a drip system?? HAHAHAHA I WOULDN'T but it's available if possible


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 29, 2013)

If its not to late i would like to enter a blue cheese, im planting it in the cup right now


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

Pretty sure aknight will not have a problem. He may even allow a week for late entries.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

im sure we can do some late entries


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 29, 2013)

cool well since i see everybody doing blue cheese im going to do cream caramel, thanks, oh yeah i got the doller store brand they dont say solo but there 16oz that should be fine, i hope


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

just wait for AK to make sure sure, hes running the show


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> just wait for AK to make sure sure, hes running the show


Yes at the VERY LEAST send him a PM. You're so close to the end of day 1 anyway that personally as a "contestant", I have no problem with it.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Yes at the VERY LEAST send him a PM. You're so close to the end of day 1 anyway that personally as a "contestant", I have no problem with it.


he will read this thread, he will see bigworms post pm's not needed , he will explain his thoughts on late contest entries that way everyone will see it, and not have to explain himself over and over again


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

But you must bare with him. He said a few days ago that HE WOULD NOT BE ON AS MUCH the first week or so. he's got a lot of other stuff going on as well but he insured us that he will check in and answer as many questions as possible.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> I also want everyone to know. the start of the tourney is on 7/29/13. if you germed a few days before or after. dont worry about it, not a big deal. yall can start posting pics anytime after the 29th....I wont be around much for the next week as i am just about to get into my 4 day 12 hr per day swing shift..but the contest WILL start on the 29th...reardless of how active...so dont think i left i am just busy and will get back to yall asap. i will germ MY entry on the 28th prob. or when i get time. thanks guys and goodluck to everyone again! the surprise gifts for the winners will be announced in the next month!


Here is where he said it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 29, 2013)

thank you, i will wait for ak


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> he will read this thread, he will see bigworms post pm's not needed , he will explain his thoughts on late contest entries that way everyone will see it, and not have to explain himself over and over again


I was just saying PM because he says in the other sticky to PM him with any questions regarding entry

[h=2]




[/h]if you have any questions PM me personally and i will handle it





*thank sunni for coming up with this idea. otherwise you assholes would be reading thrugh 20 page thread for rules




​


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks again


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I was just saying PM because he says in the other sticky to PM him with any questions regarding entry
> 
> *
> 
> ...


yup i know what i said but this question will probably be asked a dozen times over, so once he comes online the first thign he will do is read this thread and answer the question outloud so that he doesnt have to answer it a thousand times over.

the only reason i say this is because the question will be asked over and over and over again over the next week.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 29, 2013)

*thank sunni for coming up with this idea. otherwise you assholes would be reading thrugh 20 page thread for rules






Really dude, you think thats funny?
Just cause im not posting does not mean im not checking the thread!
Beech​


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 30, 2013)

what up fellas, sorry bout the down time i have been at my job alot latley, have to go back in in just a few hours but im going to try to get to some questions now,ill go back and read the last few pages and see waht people asked and will get to it accordingly...


I will also be PMing all of the contestants in the next week or so just to make sure everyone who said they are entering is actually in..its OK if u got started a few days early or late, i dont care. if there are any questions and im not around i think SOMEBEECH and sunni can take care of alot of them to but lets see what i can get to


----------



## new2420grow (Jul 30, 2013)

Not sure if we were supposed to post pics of our start, but I figured, hell, I'll post some anyways!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Marcus516 said:


> Hey bro you would mind telling me a fox far feeding chart for auto flowering having a hard time figuring it out what should the ppms b week by week


 i think bakatare answered your question well. start slow and slowly increase nutrients from there until they are good to go. try to stay under 1000PPM, also if your using a solo cup or a small pot they need to be watered and fed consistently as the roots are so small they will drain and suck up water and nutrients quite fast. good luck and welcome to the contest if your in friend!.






Marcus516 said:


> But I'm doing autos I just one third everything right ?


i dont think it matters whether or not you do half strength, IMO autos are just as good and just as strong as photoperiod (regular plants) so if you have successful grows with others then do exactly what you did before you will be fine



Bakatare666 said:


> Why?
> If it was me, I would just jump to week 5 whenever it starts to flower, but then again, I like to continue my veg nutes even after the flip until the stretch stops, so for an auto, maybe wait until a week after it starts to flower to move your schedule to week 5.
> I believe that schedule is trying to tell you, or assuming there is a 4 week veg included, but you have to adjust accordingly.



^listen to this, its your best bet for a feeding schedule. 


bigworm6969 said:


> If its not to late i would like to enter a blue cheese, im planting it in the cup right now



hi big worm, its not to late at all, your just in time actually, just make sure whatever the plant is its an autoflower as we dont wanna be taking months and months to finish this sucker, we already got a late start however, everyone WILL get to finish i promise, no one will be left out, we are community we go in to this as one and no one is really finished until EVERYONE is finished, this is for fun not to measure our peepee's  


sunni said:


> im sure we can do some late entries


 ^^^listen to this pretty lady, she can help you with everything AND more than i can, please try to keep PM's to me only as she cant be bothered with dumb shit, but like she said, if you just post it here I WILL get to it, i promise, just takes me a little time sometimes.





sunni said:


> yup i know what i said but this question will probably be asked a dozen times over, so once he comes online the first thign he will do is read this thread and answer the question outloud so that he doesnt have to answer it a thousand times over.
> 
> the only reason i say this is because the question will be asked over and over and over again over the next week.


 if i had a nickel for every question asked twice i would be able to retire right now in costa rica!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 30, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> cool well since i see everybody doing blue cheese im going to do cream caramel, thanks, oh yeah i got the doller store brand they dont say solo but there 16oz that should be fine, i hope


I decided to use bluecheese cause it was a freebie from the tude. I won't spend a cent on autos. But might start getting em from Dinafem. Every freebie auto I got from them has been good. Not hemp like. At the rate this BCA is going I wouldn't be surprised if I get more down the road later on.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 30, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> i am in but i have never done an auto so i will figure something out.
> 
> finally something i can do with an auto freebie.


 glad to hear it smoke, welcome to the contest and best of luck to you! if ou have done photos its the same thing as autos, just different light schedule, not much of a diff tho really.



Thundercat said:


> Ok so I read post one, and the first page, and I'm down to start an auto in a solo cup. I didn't sit and read the last 30 pages, do I really need to? I read the rules....so what now, germ a seed on the 29th, or can I start the seedling now so its above ground?


 you dont have to read all 30 pages friend, just the sticky on the rules and guidelines and if u have any questions feel free to get ahold of me one of the many ways possible and good luck! 


photophil said:


> i am in, little late but its good


hi phil, we are glad you can join in welcome to rollitup and good luck


srh88 said:


> no auto seeds.. but im gonna watch this thread closely


 thats a bummer  maybe next time? 


new2420grow said:


> Heck yea! Got my cup, got my dirt, got my seeds, even got nutes for later. I'm ready to go!


 hey grow welcome, i think i already said hi to you but ill say it again! good luck 


AllDayToker said:


> Iowa is suppose to have the best soil in the US, right in our backyards. Maybe I need to start using it!


 yea i hear ya man im sick of using the bullshit u get from stores and shit, its just to damn expensive then i go out digging in the woods and i find FREE SHIT better than what ipaid for, retarded lol


theQuetzalcoatl said:


> Turns out if its not too late I'm in. I was just gifted 5 "ogre" autos by Joint Dr. I'll start em today, outdoors. Says 11weeks.


 hey quetz. your never to late brother, welcome and good luck, get them sprouted before its to late outside brother! you still got plenty of time tho, 2 weeks AT LEAST! 


jbrown3 said:


> i got a Blue Cheese freebie that i have in the germination stage, so looks like ill be in on this. Outdoors


 hi jbrown welcome to the contest, good luck and please read the rules and guidelines when you get some time, thanks.


richierich33 said:


> Count me in starting today will update with more later, im excited for this competition


 hi rich, welcome to ROLLITUP and welcome to the contest, best of luck to you, read the rules for me, its the stick at the top of the autoflower sub forum page, its says ''AUTOFLOWER RULES'' blah blah something like that, when you get a chance look it over for me friend, thanks and good luck! 





OKIE DOKIE. i think i got them all, if i missed anyone i sincereley apologize i did not do it on purpose, please message me privatley if i didnt get you here and i will be happy to help you, again im not tryign to leave anyone out its just hard to go back thru and make sure im getting EVERY question, i really am trying to. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 30, 2013)

Yo AK wazz up seen Yer online. Chillin like a villain??


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

My question was SO far back you haven't been able to read it. so I'll ask again. What was the time you were allowing for "veg" I have REG seeds and popped 3 so I can make sure the one picked isn't male. Hard to win a contest while showing people your balls!


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 30, 2013)

read the rules and ready to rock, blue chesse will be planted first thing in the morning, it popped its tap 18 hours after being in the paper towel everyone better watch out haha jk


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 30, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> My question was SO far back you haven't been able to read it. so I'll ask again. What was the time you were allowing for "veg" I have REG seeds and popped 3 so I can make sure the one picked isn't male. Hard to win a contest while showing people your balls!


 hey stew sorry about that, we arent really doing much with 'veg' time becuase it is an auto, originally we were going to keep a restriction on light schedule but i have decided that members may use WHATEVER light scheudle they want the entire way thru, so if someone wants to run 20-4 the whole time thats fine with me, we are basically trying for 3 weeks 'vegging' and then from there the autos should kick in and start flowering whether anyone wants them to or not, hence why they are called autoflowers lol, but yea run any schedule u want, dont worry about time, toward the end of the contest i will set a final date that i want it all wrapped up by or at least a time frame for people to shoot for, we dont want it running longer than 2 and a half or 3 months MAX. hope this helps


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

I was just making sure thank you. didn't want it to come time and be like "I DONT KNOW WHICH ONE TO PICK" lol should have sprouts by tomorrow


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

1 of 3 sprouted. the other 2 will break surface today. I can see the seed casing moving up the hole in the plug when I uncover it.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 30, 2013)

so out of a selection of 14 autos i chose BuddhaSeeds white dwarf and red dwarf auto fems. will start 2 and make a choice as they progress and start the soaking sometime today.

i chose the dwarf plants due to the small cups. this is going to kill me or the plant because those pesky roots like some room.

along with small cups that may need a watering 2 to 3 times a day. "i ain't got time for that"

i am already stressing that i have a few plants in 1 gal. container for too long already and i am not going to transplant. these are for a seed run and dont want them huge.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> so out of a selection of 14 autos i chose BuddhaSeeds white dwarf and red dwarf auto fems. will start 2 and make a choice as they progress and start the soaking sometime today.
> 
> i chose the dwarf plants due to the small cups. this is going to kill me or the plant because those pesky roots like some room.
> 
> ...



I got a total of 6 Spyder's. 3 are about 14 days old. and 3 are just breaking surface for this contest. Breeding 2 together for the seeds. not sure which 2 yet. and I may or may not do one indoor solo and one outdoor(on the roof).. Time will tell. tent will be in by Friday....so they say. they also said they'd update my shipment by yesterday!  DIGITAL MICROSCOPE with video and picture will be in tomorrow..... THIS WILL BE GREAT AT THE END OF THIS THING!!! TRICH SHOTS HERE I COME!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 30, 2013)

what up guys, how we coming along so far? i just started germing mine late last night so i should have some baby pictures up in a day or two. im unsure of the strain it is but i know its auto because well....i made them  good luck everyone!


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

2 of 3 popped and proof of size


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I was a day late, but I just put in some beans to soak over night. I started a Dinafem, Bluecheese autofem, and a Critical cheese autofem. They will go into peat pellets tomorrow.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 30, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I decided to use bluecheese cause it was a freebie from the tude. I won't spend a cent on autos. But might start getting em from Dinafem. Every freebie auto I got from them has been good. Not hemp like. At the rate this BCA is going I wouldn't be surprised if I get more down the road later on.


you will like the dinafem 
try the amnesia auto f'n killer
a 1lb plastic coffee can / soiless with technaflora nutes landed me about 2 oz plant was a little over 3'

3 68w ge 2700 k cfls


edit*

3 of 3 afghan kush ryders popped and above soil and settled to the light planted about 3 days early
first set of clones didnt make it i think one may but it doesnt look promising took 3 i think it may have been to close to flower 
last one i had luck with was just after preflower main stalk broke during lst 
it took to root fast


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 30, 2013)

This is gonna be good. Where gonna get to observe the BCA lot of entries for it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 30, 2013)

Here my baby didnt poke her head out yet, its from sweet seeds, guess im going to have to look up how to grow these bad girls


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 30, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 2756893Here my baby didnt poke her head out yet, its from sweet seeds, guess im going to have to look up how to grow these bad girls


Got an interesting name, I'm anxious to see how it turns out.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 30, 2013)

I guess u just keep them on a 20-4light cycle and it will start flowering by itself


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Planted my blue cheese today, seems like alot of people running it in the contest


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Planted my blue cheese today, seems like alot of people running it in the contest


appears to be growing in popularity. or just about everyone got it for free when ordering NON-auto's.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well I was a day late, but I just put in some beans to soak over night. I started a Dinafem, Bluecheese autofem, and a Critical cheese autofem. They will go into peat pellets tomorrow.


 cool man welcome to the contest and goodluck





just a quick reminder for ever...a few things. first off. i will be PM'ing every member who has either said they are entering the contest in this thread, i am also going to go back and look at all my PMs over the last month or two and everyone who has joined will get a confirmation PM from me, please make sure you let me know either thru PM or on here that you are still in the contest, its not a big deal but im trying to keep this somewhat organized.

Another quick thing. I will be working mostly after tonight for all of wends. all of thursday and some of friday, on friday i will be taking a short vacation to south carolina with the family. everything will run as normal and I WILL have my computer with me and will be getting a hotel with wifi so i should be active and it will be like im not even gone, but if i do go missing a couple days dont worry im on the beach playing a guitar somewhere but i will get back ASAP. I should be home around August 7th and then from there i will really start getting into the swing of things with this contest.

Just to let everyone know, if you see this thread and its a few days past the 29th that is OKAY....I will be accepting entrants until AUGUST 10th 2013


AFTER AUGUST 10TH REGISTRATION AND ENTRIES WILL BE CLOSED. IM DOING IT THIS WAY SO WE ARE NOT WAITING FOREVER FOR THE LAST FEW CONTESTANTS TO FINISH UP. THE COMP STARTED ON THE 29TH OF JULY. I THINK 10-12TH OF AUGUST IS PLENTY OF TIME FOR ANYONE WHO WANTED TO ENTER TO DO SO. IF YOU DID NOT AND IT IS PAST THAT DATE AND STILL REALLY WANT TO BE IN THE CONTEST, YOU MUST SEND ME A PERSONAL PM. I CAN NOT PROMISE ANYTHING AND I VERY WELL MAY SAY NO. HOWEVER, IF I FEEL YOUR EXCUSE FOR NOT ENTERING IS LEGITIMATE ENOUGH AND YOUR EXPERIENCED AND WONT TAKE FOREVER I MAY CONSIDER LETTING YOU ENTER, BUT NOT LONG AFTER THE 10TH. YOU MUST SEND ME A PERSONAL PM TO CONFIRM ANYTHING, OTHERWISE I WILL NOT COUNT YOU AS AN ENTRY, I AM TRYING TO BE FAIR WITH THIS BUT WE CAN HAVE PEOPLE ENTERING AT THE END OF AUGUST, IT JUST WONT WORK. 


it doesnt mean i wont be running another contest after this one. you will just have to wait until then, it may be a little while after this contest ends since by then it will be october (harvest time) and i have ALOT of work to do outdoor so i wont be doing much here again until all the bud is trimmed and dried and in jars, after that we will TALK about maybe running another contest. this is all the news i have for you guys right now. i think i tried to answer any questions but i will go back right now and take a look to make sure i got them all. thanks guys!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Yo AK wazz up seen Yer online. Chillin like a villain??


 hey man sorry i didnt get back to you, i am well thought thank you for asking  



SxIstew said:


> 1 of 3 sprouted. the other 2 will break surface today. I can see the seed casing moving up the hole in the plug when I uncover it.


cool stew, i just want to rmeind you and everyone that you may start more than one or two entries for the competition, after about a week or two in I am going to ask that you pick 2 (one for outdoor, one for indoor, if you choose) or 1 and mark it with a special marking of my choice so i know that is the one your entering in. but you may start as many as youd like that way you guys can pick your strongest and best ones to run in the comp.



smoke and coke said:


> so out of a selection of 14 autos i chose BuddhaSeeds white dwarf and red dwarf auto fems. will start 2 and make a choice as they progress and start the soaking sometime today.
> 
> i chose the dwarf plants due to the small cups. this is going to kill me or the plant because those pesky roots like some room.
> 
> ...


watering often will be necessary as well as feeding often if you want to have a good solo cup, just the way it is with these small root systems, i suggest running coco coir or some other type of soiless medium for maximum root efficiency...i will be personally using coco soiless mix called ''promix'' it really is some awesome stuff


Chronic Masterbator said:


> This is gonna be good. Where gonna get to observe the BCA lot of entries for it.


 may i ask what is a BCA? im unsure of this term, sorry thanks



SxIstew said:


> appears to be growing in popularity. or just about everyone got it for free when ordering NON-auto's.


i think many got them as freebies as well, i think i heard a little while back the the tude was giving theses away with seed orders which is prob. why so many are running it, but its okay the real skill will come in when it comes time to grow, not genetics.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> cool stew, i just want to rmeind you and everyone that you may start more than one or two entries for the competition, after about a week or two in I am going to ask that you pick 2 (one for outdoor, one for indoor, if you choose) or 1 and mark it with a special marking of my choice so i know that is the one your entering in. but you may start as many as youd like that way you guys can pick your strongest and best ones to run in the comp.
> 
> 
> i think many got them as freebies as well, i think i heard a little while back the the tude was giving theses away with seed orders which is prob. why so many are running it, but its okay the real skill will come in when it comes time to grow, not genetics.


OKAY  I just hope I pick a female. HAHAHA  SHOULD be showing sex by day 14. It was the plan. I started 3 in hopes for 2 female, in and out. but it's fine if I end up with just 1 indoor. my roof is still having some work done. so I may NOT get the chance to go out, in that case I would transplant the others to show the garden so you know that I have only ONE in a solo cup.

YES it was a freebie the week before and after the last promo with the tude. I got the middle week UFO's Cotton Candy, Blue Thai, and Deep Cheese(didn't pop, oh well) but I waited for the next set because I was ALREADY buying auto regulars and didn't need MORE flowering plants in the veg tent lol.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 31, 2013)

if something like that happens and you end up having a male that would suck! but as long as you have more seeds to start and could get right on it i would let you start over, we arent going to let somoen be out of the contest cause they got a male, that would be shitty IMO



beditme for me guys..nighty night


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm sure I won't pick a stickly looking male out of 3  even without organs these auto's grow so fast


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

my last auto at day 14..... lol


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been checking this out for a couple of days and I have some Barney's Farm Critical Rapido that should be here by fri if everything as I hope. If so I'm in.

I do have 1 question about the rules. I read that everything must be contained in 1 solo cup and it can't be growing into another medium underneath it. With this being said this might sound stupid but we all know you need holes for drainage but in a situation like this they could be used for reverse purposes also and want to make sure either way if a container underneath the cup to collect the water wasn't violating the rules if it was also used to reverse feed the plant. I know this isn't worded the best but I hope you get the jist of what I'm asking. Ex. my plant roots come out of my holes into the container below where the extra water sits until evaporated or sucked up by the roots. Would this be considered using the water below as another form of medium. Just wondering because this could be beneficial to keeping up with the water and nutes supply. imo


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 31, 2013)

no, this is fine jim, what i dont want is a cup with holes and have it sitting on top of dirt growing down into the dirt for more root growth. the way i see it is if you have roots poking out of your holes they MUST BE IN THE LIGHT, if they are, and they survive, well then fuck you deserve to keep your roots, but no covering those roots up with ANY medium at all. good luck


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 31, 2013)

I started germinating a Lowlife Auto Blueberry today. Should crack in a day or two. I'll be outdoors.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

pabloesqobar said:


> I started germinating a Lowlife Auto Blueberry today. Should crack in a day or two. I'll be outdoors.


Now that is something I WILL be watching........ That particular breeder was removed from the attitude for reliability issues. all products have since been removed and discontinued. That is the only strain that interested me by LOWLIFE. good luck.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 31, 2013)

i would never start a company called low life lol


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i would never start a company called low life lol


At least we understand WHY they are not reliable. HAHAHAHAH


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Now that is something I WILL be watching........ That particular breeder was removed from the attitude for reliability issues. all products have since been removed and discontinued. That is the only strain that interested me by LOWLIFE. good luck.


Huh, I wasn't aware of that. I purchased the seeds 3 or 4 years ago. I've grown it several times already, and probably have them documented in one of my old journals. Never a big producer, but decent smoke. I liked their Easyryder strain, grew it again this season, and love it.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

i'll be sure to check that out as well


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 31, 2013)

i will be using a growing mix made in canada. spagnum peat moss, perlite and vermiculite. same thing as promix bx or sunshine mix.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm rockin the cheap ReadyGro  haha


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'm rockin the cheap ReadyGro  haha


i thought about it but figured i could do a 16 oz. cup of the good stuff this one time.

i go thru enough of that stuff at 45 bucks for a 3.8 cu.ft. bale but i like it.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> may i ask what is a BCA? im unsure of this term, sorry thanks


blue cheese auto


----------



## ColoradoRonin (Jul 31, 2013)

Bean drop.
Just dropped 2 AutoMazar and 2 AutoMazar Purple regular beans into root riot plugs.
Off to the wifi germination station...
Starting 4 in anticipation of ending up with hopefully one female.

Good luck all!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 31, 2013)

My BCA "blue cheese auto" progress  I'm submitting my entry for outdoor category. Taped the packaging for the bean to confirm its a auto and to label it.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 31, 2013)

The room smells like blue cheese


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

lookinggood so far chronic


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks sweetie. If I win it wanna have celebration smoke wit me


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just wanted to let everyone know I will be running a single "Spyder" (auto) for the contest. I went ahead & started germination as soon as I got home from work. I know I'm a few days behind, if that will be an issue, I will bow out. 
It will be grown indoors, under a single 800 watt LED system..


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I will be running a single "Spyder" (auto) for the contest. I went ahead & started germination as soon as I got home from work. I know I'm a few days behind, if that will be an issue, I will bow out.
> It will be grown indoors, under a single 800 watt LED system..


Let's see who's Spyder comes out better  different mediums different nutes different lights. the same strain.....  only 2 of us with this strain though.. Lot's of blue cheese..... Time to get some hot wings!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Let's see who's Spyder comes out better  different mediums different nutes different lights. the same strain.....  only 2 of us with this strain though.. Lot's of blue cheese..... Time to get some hot wings!


Well hell yeah! Glad 2 hear someone else will be running the same strain..  
That's cool. Haha.. what watts are you going to be using on yours ?:


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

starting with 400w MH. may up it to 800w.(If I can convince the wallet to get another ballast for my other hood ). HPS stretches vegging plants don't it?? cause I could just switch to HPS 800w(2x400w) I have ONE magnetic ballast(HPS) and the new one is digital(Both). We'll just have to wait and see.  the 3 I started on the 15th are looking good. all short stacked no stretching. I can at least tell if the Males look different in any way. and pick the right one for the contest by next weekend  still going to breed these together and get more of em. I LOVE the way the pics look for shit grown in 16oz. Imagine a larger container for the rest of mine......


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah, its best to run "MH" up till they start to flower. Then switch over bro.. that's what I have seen my Dad do in the past, and have herd of other growers doing it aswell. 
Yeah, I start with a 400 watt HPS, then increase to a 600 watt middle flower, plus the 800 watt LED. Not to mention the CFL'S for bottom growth.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 31, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Yeah, its best to run "MH" up till they start to flower. Then switch over bro.. that's what I have seen my Dad do in the past, and have herd of other growers doing it aswell.
> Yeah, I start with a 400 watt HPS, then increase to a 600 watt middle flower, plus the 800 watt LED. Not to mention the CFL'S for bottom growth.


have you tried vegging under hps and then adding the mh for flower ?
i tested this with my leds have a bloom and a veg
seems to work well 
havent tried it with real watts though 
maybe i'll supplement the cool tube with some blue see how it works out 
i like my auto's to stretch a bit and then tighten the nodes up towards the end
i havent found anything on it but i think the ruderalis likes the red and then more blue 
been looking into russia/siberia weather/seasons but have found very little and even less 
on ruderalis in nature you would think that since its been used in medicine for thousands 
of years out there you could find more on it 
but it grows wild so whats it matter i guess is the way they see it


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 31, 2013)

alrighty boys and girls, blue cheese is up and out of the soil, shits getting real now! haha good luck to everyone entering.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 31, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I will be running a single "Spyder" (auto) for the contest. I went ahead & started germination as soon as I got home from work. I know I'm a few days behind, if that will be an issue, I will bow out.
> It will be grown indoors, under a single 800 watt LED system..


What's a party without the Dankster!! Nice choice spyder auto looks good.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 31, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> alrighty boys and girls, blue cheese is up and out of the soil, shits getting real now! haha good luck to everyone entering.


Think Yer gonna like it. Vigorous growth with the BCA I got.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 31, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Yeah, its best to run "MH" up till they start to flower. Then switch over bro.. that's what I have seen my Dad do in the past, and have herd of other growers doing it aswell.
> Yeah, I start with a 400 watt HPS, then increase to a 600 watt middle flower, plus the 800 watt LED. Not to mention the CFL'S for bottom growth.


Run both spectrums during flowering the MH bulbs help to minimize stretch. Only down side is MH doesn't have as much lumens output like hps has.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Right dude! friggin popped in like 15 - 18 hours, and then i planted it yesterday around 11 and that bitch popped out of the soil already about to open its cotys and grab the sun a day later no bullshit, Definitely the fastest ive ever seen


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah sure have buddy.  that's what I did 4 the strains I have running now. Thought the mixed spetrum of the 400 watt HPS & 800 watt LED would be a nice combo, I will know once flowering is finshed up..  looking good so far though.. 



tekdc911 said:


> have you tried vegging under hps and then adding the mh for flower ?
> i tested this with my leds have a bloom and a veg
> seems to work well
> havent tried it with real watts though
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Run both spectrums during flowering the MH bulbs help to minimize stretch. Only down side is MH doesn't have as much lumens output like hps has.


Yeah, ever since I got this LED system though, I thought I would mix the spectrums of the HPS & LED + CFL'S (just 4 bottoms though). Makes those popcorn nugs alittle bigger.  
Got a 1000 watt HPS on the way, so when I take the 800 watt LED away from the girls I can add back more watts to my other ladies. Going to use the 800 watt on the single auto & see how she does..


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 1, 2013)

whatever hapened with lowlife i am unsure however, i have grown a few of their strains and always had not only good luck but pretty good results with them, so im not sure why they were removed but i personally never had a problem with them, like i said before i think calling your company lowlife set you up for failure there lol


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 1, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> whatever hapened with lowlife i am unsure however, i have grown a few of their strains and always had not only good luck but pretty good results with them, so im not sure why they were removed but i personally never had a problem with them, like i said before i think calling your company lowlife set you up for failure there lol


Yeah I read something about them on The Attitude's new page. it was quite some time ago. since then ALL their products were originally listed as OUT OF STOCK now as Discontinued.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 1, 2013)

couple months he will be back at it with a new name and no one will ever notice difference if he ahsnt done that already


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 1, 2013)

you CAN still buy their seeds. http://www.hanfsaat.com/ but that is the ONLY place they are currently available.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys. Sweet Seeds Big Devil. Germinating now.
See yall laters.


----------



## nicksin (Aug 1, 2013)

I am in! Don't get on These boards to much now but learned everything over the years on this site.

Popping 2 auto seeds 

1x auto Thai fantasy by kannabia reg
1x auto haze by femaleseeds co


Going to do 1 outdoor 1 indoor. FULL organic coco. Main bases with be worm castings, bat guanos, kelp, and a few other simple organic for Micros.


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Aug 1, 2013)

I probably wont have much of a chance but ill try. I have a g13 labs pineapple express


----------



## nicksin (Aug 1, 2013)

Picture of the supplies for this challenge. Keep it fresh, keep it organic!


----------



## WattSaver (Aug 1, 2013)

x420FyUoCuK420x said:


> I probably wont have much of a chance but ill try. I have a g13 labs pineapple express


Why do you say this?? Is the PE just a poor producer?? I've got 3 going now.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 1, 2013)

WattSaver said:


> Why do you say this?? Is the PE just a poor producer?? I've got 3 going now.


Not a poor producer.... depending on pot size and light it can yield quite heavy(as much as 4 oz a plant in a 600w soil grow 5gal pots) but I think he said it because he thinks people will simply out produce him. HOWEVER the Yield does not count for EVERYTHING. there are multiple categories. so try your best and STAY POSITIVE..... We are all here to root for each-other's plants as well as our own. This is a FRIENDLY competition.  so have fun and good luck


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Aug 1, 2013)

yeah the pineapple's great  I said that cause some of you guys have awesome setups and are a lot more experienced than I am but I'm excited to see the results of this contest there should be a lot of nice plants


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 1, 2013)

Blue Cheese would like to say hello everyone ahahah


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 1, 2013)

My beans made it so I'm in. Here's a couple of pics just because.

The first to pop will be for indoors, The second will be for outdoors as long as it shows up, and if all 3 show up I'm running a private test between hps and mh by leaving the third one for fun in the exact same cup and medium and running it only under the mh. peace


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 1, 2013)

x420FyUoCuK420x said:


> I probably wont have much of a chance but ill try. I have a g13 labs pineapple express


Just as good or better,thats a good choice imo.
Beech


----------



## technical dan (Aug 1, 2013)

I germed and planted a CBD widow auto and a thai fantasy


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2013)

one clone might of made it 
3 afghan kush ryders 
been spraying one lower branch of a almost 3 week old la frutta di venus with cs 
i think its working the one branch ive been spraying is about half the size of the one across from it

those are 18 0z cups its what i had on hand 
they will be transplanted to 9cm pot ( 9cm pot is actually alot smaller then 16 oz party cup) wick systems i have made after they gain some strength started in some old soil 
roots will be rinsed off and transplanted to 
a sphagnum moss , vermiculite, perlite and coco with just enough lime to keep it right and a bit of wetting agent


----------



## beginner420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey man you have a better chance than me, I'm growing lowryder but I'm still gonna try lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2013)

beginner420 said:


> Hey man you have a better chance than me, I'm growing lowryder but I'm still gonna try lol


Pffttt !!!!!! please 
you know when they first started advertising lowryder in hightimes it was grown in a 32 oz styrofoam cup could see it in some of the pics 
the original wasnt one of my fav's its alot different now than it was 5-7 years ago 
totally different ball park 
like comparing badminton to hockey


----------



## beginner420 (Aug 1, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> Pffttt !!!!!! please
> you know when they first started advertising lowryder in hightimes it was grown in a 32 oz styrofoam cup could see it in some of the pics
> the original wasnt one of my fav's its alot different now than it was 5-7 years ago
> totally different ball park
> like comparing badminton to hockey


What exactly are you saying? Haha I just thought it was less potent and yielded less than other autoflowers


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 1, 2013)

beginner420 said:


> What exactly are you saying? Haha I just thought it was less potent and yielded less than other autoflowers


It's HALF my strain.  *Sp*utnik 2.0 x Lowr*yder* = *Spyder*


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 1, 2013)

beginner420 said:


> What exactly are you saying? Haha I just thought it was less potent and yielded less than other autoflowers


i was remembering the good old days getting baked remembering high times mags from the 90's lol
all i was saying is you have a pretty good chance seeing how the plants grown for the pics to advertise the strain were in fountain drink cups twice the size of a party cup
and that the lowryder now isnt the same as it was the first time i grew it



P.S. good luck to you and everyone else that entered
this should be a good read when its all said and done


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 1, 2013)

what up guys, i am n south carolina on vacaton rght now so if im not on the next few days dont panc will be back, id o have my laptop wth me tho so i should be on at least a little to answer questions n such, i wll have pics of my entry and some more information n the comng days...i will be home in about 10 days, later guys


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> what up guys, i am n south carolina on vacaton rght now so if im not on the next few days dont panc will be back, id o have my laptop wth me tho so i should be on at least a little to answer questions n such, i wll have pics of my entry and some more information n the comng days...i will be home in about 10 days, later guys


Enjoy the time away bro!


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Aug 2, 2013)

I have cotyledons this morning!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 2, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> couple months he will be back at it with a new name and no one will ever notice difference if he ahsnt done that already


Might even create 2 names. One priced higher than the other...


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 2, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Might even create 2 names. One priced higher than the other...


LOWLIFE is still around. they just aren't as popular amongst the Seedbanks anymore because of years of complaints. I know they had come great genetics and not exactly sure what happened. A former breeder could even be the cause(shipping out bad quality seeds KNOWING they were no good.) I personally never tried their products..... nor have I seen anything by them grown out in my area. With the growing number of seedbanks it shouldn't matter to anyone about this ONE in particular. Auto strains coming out the ass! and most are 50-100% better than their former relatives back when auto's were first introduced to us.


----------



## gfrg888 (Aug 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 2, 2013)

gfrg888 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68


[video=youtube;nU-BKZqGJONH68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU-BKZqGJONH68[/video]


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NttlPwNKd_M Haha! "Imma be fresh as hell if the feds watch!"


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Enjoy the time away bro!


 thanks buddy, i will, im about to go sit on the beach now


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 2, 2013)

too bad there's no good surfing on the east coast!.....


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 2, 2013)

My two autos. and the little one will be moved as soon as it gets a little bigger so no worries on that, i just wanted to give the little one some shade from the leaves


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 2, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> My two autos. and the little one will be moved as soon as it gets a little bigger so no worries on that, i just wanted to give the little one some shade from the leaves


I'm doing the same thing at the moment. I just slid a small piece of paper under the cup.


edit: and mine's not outside..... nice pool you got there buddy..


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks bro! bout take a dip now lol


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 2, 2013)

Well both of my autos broke ground today. They will be going into a custom solo cup flood and drain setup(don't worry I read the rules) once they have some roots coming from the coco.


----------



## mrblu (Aug 2, 2013)

Il be growing a blueberry sweet tooth cross I got from sos. Planted it today after my germination.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 2, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> thanks buddy, i will, im about to go sit on the beach now


Dont jsut flop down on me......
Beech


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Dont jsut flop down on me......
> Beech


 hahaha to late brother


----------



## new2420grow (Aug 2, 2013)

It popped through the "dirt" today! I was told her name is Michonne


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 2, 2013)

wish i could participate, even though im an amateur. fuckin no auto seed to do so. shoot me now. lol


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 2, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> My two autos. and the little one will be moved as soon as it gets a little bigger so no worries on that, i just wanted to give the little one some shade from the leaves


whats that crazy shit u got growing in the left hand corner, at the top? I need some bushy tall and stinky plants to plant outside my grow room window, anyone got an idea? The soil is fucked here, so I got to use old potting soil from my grow's for dirt, got a bunch of it, so im doing pumkins this year for everybody but there a vine plant, and short, Need atleast an additional one, to plant for that reason, that grows year round? Location : Florida if that helps?


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 2, 2013)

some kind of succulent its a cool plant, its all spiked out


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 2, 2013)

TheSnake said:


> whats that crazy shit u got growing in the left hand corner, at the top? I need some bushy tall and stinky plants to plant outside my grow room window, anyone got an idea? The soil is fucked here, so I got to use old potting soil from my grow's for dirt, got a bunch of it, so im doing pumkins this year for everybody but there a vine plant, and short, Need atleast an additional one, to plant for that reason, that grows year round? Location : Florida if that helps?


google moss phlox


EDIT: Moss Phlox cannabis


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 2, 2013)

new2420grow said:


> It popped through the "dirt" today! I was told her name is Michonne View attachment 2760813


Any special meaning to the name?
I just can't bear to name my plants..........
I can name a pig "Chili", or "Sausage", but I for some reason can't name a plant knowing I am gonna chop.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Any special meaning to the name?
> I just can't bear to name my plants..........
> I can name a pig "Chili", or "Sausage", but I for some reason can't name a plant knowing I am gonna chop.


Shit, you gonna make me watch that? LOL


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 2, 2013)

JUST A JOKE:::::::

Maybe he is Forewarning us that his plant will end up being the walking dead.  Die and come back with some "ZOMBIE BUDZ"


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 2, 2013)

TheSnake said:


> whats that crazy shit u got growing in the left hand corner, at the top? I need some bushy tall and stinky plants to plant outside my grow room window, anyone got an idea? The soil is fucked here, so I got to use old potting soil from my grow's for dirt, got a bunch of it, so im doing pumkins this year for everybody but there a vine plant, and short, Need atleast an additional one, to plant for that reason, that grows year round? Location : Florida if that helps?


Yo snake I'm in Florida myself my dude. Plant a gardina flower tree smells very fragrant and they do good down here bud. Some sage rosemary. Cilantro too.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 2, 2013)

moss phlox smells like bud when in full bloom. so basically whenever it's not frozen..... and cold hides the smell for the late fall/winter months.


----------



## new2420grow (Aug 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Any special meaning to the name?
> I just can't bear to name my plants..........
> I can name a pig "Chili", or "Sausage", but I for some reason can't name a plant knowing I am gonna chop.





SxIstew said:


> JUST A JOKE:::::::
> 
> Maybe he is Forewarning us that his plant will end up being the walking dead.  Die and come back with some "ZOMBIE BUDZ"



My galpal has named my plants....My other two autos are Penny and Ava. And yes, it's a Walking Dead reference.She said Michonne because she's all on her own in that little cup. I told her I was going to put one of my Katanas in the cabinet to help her keep the other plants from coming back and killing her after I chop em. And the "dirt" comment was being a smartass. Glad you caught that Bak, it was for you!


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 3, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> google moss phlox
> 
> 
> EDIT: Moss Phlox cannabis


holy fuck first link i clicked on was people getting raided for weed, and it was just that plant! shit i dont really need more weed smell since i already have enough of it to cover up lmfao!!!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 3, 2013)

lol BUT if you are smart enough you can convince them it's the plant OUTSIDE and that "your girlfriend, wife, mother, or yourself" likes the flowers. lol once they get close enough to the flowers in bloom they know what they are smelling. but yes people have been raided for no reason other than that plant.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 3, 2013)

lilac. great smell and it doesn't COVER the smell but mixes with it and you don't smell weed. it's WAY more floral....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Yo snake I'm in Florida myself my dude. Plant a gardina flower tree smells very fragrant and they do good down here bud. Some sage rosemary. Cilantro too.


I spent a lot of time in S Fla & the flowers are unbelievable.
Gardenia's must grow in heaven - they sure smell like it !
Night blooming Jasmin is also a fantastic cover - perfume of the Gods no doubt.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 3, 2013)

All 3 of my critical rabido germinated and should be above soil tomorrow or Monday at the latest. I'll post pics with markings for indoors and outside. I want to be sure that it's o.k. to let the outside baby chill indoors till it's a week old. Either way is fine with me.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice we be breaking dawn at the same time  Do you guys have secret weapons? Mine is not so secret anymore  Water ball topping. Haha GonBeFun


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 3, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Nice we be breaking dawn at the same time  Do you guys have secret weapons? Mine is not so secret anymore  Water ball topping. Haha GonBeFun
> View attachment 2761032View attachment 2761033


I like that. I thought about mixing something similar into the soil but figured I have all the time in the world for watering. Not to mention I want to make sure all 3 of mine gets everything exactly the same to see the true difference between outside, indoor hps, and indoor m.h.. The M.H. cup I'll clearly mark so you guys no I didn't pull the old switch-a-roni on you. This is just a great time to run a little personal experiment after hearing a lot of conflicting facts on using hps over mh and vice versa. And as we all know for any true test everything has to be exactly the same and I'm way to unorganized to keep that up for 4 months. I just hope the phenos aren't to far apart.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 3, 2013)

i hope everyone is doing well both in the contest and IRL. i will be back home on august 10th or so and then ill have some pics put up for everyone, i germed a few right before i left for SC and waterd and left them outside, when i get home imma bring em back in, if they for some reason dont make it i will start more, but i dont see why they would die so everything should be fine on my end and ill have some pics up whenever i get home. good luck everyone and i hope we are all enjoying the contest and the summer! i know i am


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 3, 2013)

TheSnake said:


> holy fuck first link i clicked on was people getting raided for weed, and it was just that plant! shit i dont really need more weed smell since i already have enough of it to cover up lmfao!!!


We should plant that every where in our home towns. Just throw a big wrench into the gears. Stoners unite and guerilla plant Moss Phlox.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 3, 2013)

Hahahahahhahahh


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 3, 2013)

heres my baby hasnt even opened up yet


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 3, 2013)

im happy to see all the pics while im away guys, please keep them coming! _*I NEED YOU GUYS *_to keep this thread alive and well while im gone, THERES NO SUCH THING AS TO MANY PICTURES!!!


----------



## new2420grow (Aug 4, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> im happy to see all the pics while im away guys, please keep them coming! _*I NEED YOU GUYS *_to keep this thread alive and well while im gone, THERES NO SUCH THING AS TO MANY PICTURES!!!


I can oblige with pics! I put her in the *SOIL *on monday night. She stuck her nose out a couple nights ago. 

 She's a Nirvana fem Northern Lights ....auto of course


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 4, 2013)

Pictures OK .....my BCA the white cups are 8oz and for size comparison


----------



## WattSaver (Aug 4, 2013)

Day 18, (I start count when un-germed seed is planted) moved Pineapple Express from veg box to outdoors for the duration. We'll see how the cup fairs compared the the 2gal buckets. All 3 are soil capped hempy's.


First sunrise they look pretty good considering the 20+ degree drop from veg box temps last night.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> im happy to see all the pics while im away guys, please keep them coming! _*I NEED YOU GUYS *_to keep this thread alive and well while im gone, THERES NO SUCH THING AS TO MANY PICTURES!!!


Enjoy holiday,they are not going no where.
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 4, 2013)

My Spyders  big one's planted on July 15th small ones planted on July 30th.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 4, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Enjoy holiday,they are not going no where.
> Beech


WFH?????? (What Flippin Holiday?)


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 4, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> My Spyders  big one's planted on July 15th small ones planted on July 30th.


Are you SURE you don't have like 8 fem's started there? LOL
Running joke guys, these are NOT fem seeds.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 5, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Are you SURE you don't have like 8 fem's started there? LOL
> Running joke guys, these are NOT fem seeds.


HAHAHAHA yeah I know right! each set looks identical. the only difference with the 3 large is one switched internodes from opposite to alternate already.

I started 3 early to judge which would be male at the 14 day mark so I could pick ONE of the 3 I started for the contest. As of right now nothing is showing sign of sex. but they all look fem(just by spacing and stretch). Never thought I would say this but I WANT A MALE!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well guy's I broke ground on all 3 auto's I germ.. Here's their home and them.View attachment 2763707View attachment 2763708
The extra cup is a royal haze(normal). The ones surrounding them in the kiddie pool are 4 bb dogs, 2 bb black ss, 2 casey jones. peace


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 5, 2013)

pabloesqobar said:


> I started germinating a Lowlife Auto Blueberry today. Should crack in a day or two. I'll be outdoors.



Hmmm. Stupid seed hasn't cracked yet. I just started germinating a Big Devil.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 5, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Are you SURE you don't have like 8 fem's started there? LOL
> Running joke guys, these are NOT fem seeds.


They sure looked fem 2 me. Lol.. I could've swore the pack said "fem seeds". But after blowing that pic up, I could see "Ten seeds". 

Lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 5, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Well guy's I broke ground on all 3 auto's I germ.. Here's their home and them.View attachment 2763707View attachment 2763708
> The extra cup is a royal haze(normal). The ones surrounding them in the kiddie pool are 4 bb dogs, 2 bb black ss, 2 casey jones. peace


Glad I seen your post. Wanted to ask, have you grew the CJ out b4 this run ?: I had ran it in my previous grow, and 2 be honest, it just didn't do like I had hoped for. It has much more leaf ratio then bud. Good strain to run if looking to make hash, or cannabutter. I have a ton of beans still left from this strain. Believe if I ever do run it again, I'm just goin place the outdoors. Hopefully they will do better outside.. hope yours turns out better then the 1 I ran..


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 5, 2013)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hmmm. Stupid seed hasn't cracked yet. I just started germinating a Big Devil.



Sorry to hear that buddy.


----------



## nicksin (Aug 5, 2013)

Got my 3 seeds down. I decided to throw a 3rd seed into the mix as I was worried after 48hours that neither the Thai or haze seed had popped so I threw a jet 47 into the mix. Another 48 hours and the jet has popped, so has the Thai express. The haze seed popped but only a very small tail. I've planted all 3 into there homes this morning and an hoping for the best with the haze.

I'm going to use 3 different techniques for each plant and see how each turns out.


From left to right.

All dirt is the same. Combination of coco, worm casting, perlite, kelp, Bone meal and small trace of high P bat guano.

At the base of each cut in have about 1/2 of 50/50 coco:bat guano which i am hoping for a nice boost as i move into preflower at week 2 and as the roots saturate the base of each cup.

Cup 1; fare left
Thai fantasie, auto, regular. If it turns out male I will harvest the pollin for later use and break off from the group.
This cup has small 1/4 fine river stone at the base for maximum drainin. 1/2 inch of high p bat Guano coco mix and topped with my regular mix.

Cup 2: middle 
Jet 47 auto, regular, same goes here. If male I'll harvest the pollen and use for later.
This has no stone at the base, 1/2 of high P bat guano topped with a regular mix WITH watering crystals in te remainder of the mix for water retention.

Cup 3: fare right
Haze auto, fem.
For This plant i will be using a wicking system. The mix is the same with 1/2 of coco/ bat guano mix. And remainder regular mix. For the wicking water, I'll be using a very light kelp/worm casting tea for the first 2 weeks then moving to a High P guano tea as we move into flower

Let's hope all these beauties break ground. The only one worries me is the haze. I tossed another haze to germ in Case but it will be lagging a few days behind the group.

I am calling this Day 1 of grow!

Stay green people.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 5, 2013)

Seeing all these pics are.fucking me up... Empty jar til harvest


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 5, 2013)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hmmm. Stupid seed hasn't cracked yet. I just started germinating a Big Devil.


Nice be fun to see the difference. Mine is at day 1 still in "shell". Got a hydroton bottom with full perlite and will be adding waterballs on top when it is ready.

Have you had any experience with the devil before? I had 3 going in dwc. 1 special pheno made a mad bush with a hidden giant bud inside. Ah that grow made autos special for me. Hope its okay i share a bit photos. I expect nothing less from my cup


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 5, 2013)

Of the 3 larger auto spyder's I showed yesterday. the one odd ball (alternate nodes) is a male!!!  now I know what to look for. Should have dawned on me that males flower faster so node change would happen sooner too lol. I'll be able to pick a fem from the solo's  


We need to chose 1 for the contest starting next moday right aknight????


----------



## technical dan (Aug 5, 2013)

CBD widow is up and went under the big led running 12/12 ...still waiting for the thai freebie.

And then the Mig-29 that was in a solo cup and has been drying for some ? days


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's my spyders. bottom big one is a male


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 6, 2013)

Those spyders look good might have to give em a try. Let me know if the male passes the auto trait.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 6, 2013)

Some real good competition here...


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes FULLY stabilized since the F6 generation. I believe these are F8 or F9. But has been 100% auto since F5. Males are Purple pheno like the female.



Edit: Canned Abyss is the creator. he's on RIU just not often. Here's his Breeding thread for Spyder on IC https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=112296


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 6, 2013)

Cool been looking into creating some auto beans. Weather will permit me to work with em down here pretty much all year. Ever tried crossing an auto male to a photo female??


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 6, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Glad I seen your post. Wanted to ask, have you grew the CJ out b4 this run ?: I had ran it in my previous grow, and 2 be honest, it just didn't do like I had hoped for. It has much more leaf ratio then bud. Good strain to run if looking to make hash, or cannabutter. I have a ton of beans still left from this strain. Believe if I ever do run it again, I'm just goin place the outdoors. Hopefully they will do better outside.. hope yours turns out better then the 1 I ran..


No, I haven't grown it out before. It was a freebie from breeders boutique. I have smoked a bunch and really enjoyed the smoke so I'm going to give it a run. I've seen some from the same place over on the 600 and they looked good. I can pop up a pic if nobody minds from time to time if that will help you make up your mind. I am a noob at indoors though.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 6, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Cool been looking into creating some auto beans. Weather will permit me to work with em down here pretty much all year. Ever tried crossing an auto male to a photo female??


Seeing your post about Fl makes me home sick. I was born in Orlandyo. Now I live in the woods in the north east. It's freezing in the winters but I love the serenity of it. I watched my road I lived on go from a 2 laner to a 8 laner while I was going to school in the 80-90s


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Seeing your post about Fl makes me home sick. I was born in Orlandyo. Now I live in the woods in the north east. It's freezing in the winters but I love the serenity of it. I watched my road I lived on go from a 2 laner to a 8 laner while I was going to school in the 80-90s


I hear ya. I loved living up north. more north of where I am now. I was 10 minutes from the Canadian border. BEAUTIFUL. but cold. river frozen solid till may.  lol


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Aug 6, 2013)

here's my baby auto pineapple express from g13 and a glimpse of a regular blueberry gum from g13


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

x420FyUoCuK420x said:


> View attachment 2765269 here's my baby auto pineapple express from g13 and a glimpse of a regular blueberry gum from g13


G13 has some great genetics. Try there Auto AK if you ever get the chance. good stuff


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 6, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I hear ya. I loved living up north. more north of where I am now. I was 10 minutes from the Canadian border. BEAUTIFUL. but cold. river frozen solid till may.  lol


I'm pretty far up myself. I only have between jun-beg of oct for outside. I spent a couple of winters in Saranac Lake. Temps regularly dropped below -20


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Cool been looking into creating some auto beans. Weather will permit me to work with em down here pretty much all year. Ever tried crossing an auto male to a photo female??


Going to be doing that next grow. Crossings i will be doing with Male Auto pollen are, Spyder x Blue Dream, Spyder x Cocoa Puffs, Spyder x Cotton Candy.

Also thanks to TEK's advise i am going to look into colloidal silver and Sierra's Mist for fem pollen. With that i will cross : Blue Dream x Cocoa Puffs, Blue Dream x Blue Thai, Blue Dream x Cotton Candy, and Blue Dream x Original Blueberry(1 of my strains on the way). 

I want to see what comes out of that before i try to create or stabilize anything. I will eventually stabilize some of the auto crosses to become auto 100% but that's a lot of plants, time, and it'll take a huge chunk out of my personal smoke if i'm not growing for buds.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I'm pretty far up myself. I only have between jun-beg of oct for outside. I spent a couple of winters in Saranac Lake. Temps regularly dropped below -20


I lived in a town right on Lake Champlain for 5 years(city of Plattsburgh, My uncle was the mayor at the time. First openly GAY mayor in NY state. look that shit up hahaha... My uncle has his own Wikipedia site hahaha http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Stewart_(politician)).


I know all about the negative temps  and i know how early outdoor harvest is up there. 2nd-3rd frost is already coming on end of September most years. lol 

But all in all it's still fuckin beautiful!!! to be able to walk a half mile to your neighbors house. not 4 steps BAM another building!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 6, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I lived in a town right on Lake Champlain for 5 years(city of Plattsburgh, My uncle was the mayor at the time. First openly GAY mayor in NY state. look that shit up hahaha... My uncle has his own Wikipedia site hahaha http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Stewart_(politician)).
> 
> 
> I know all about the negative temps  and i know how early outdoor harvest is up there. 2nd-3rd frost is already coming on end of September most years. lol
> ...


I know Plattsburgh, it's about an hour away from Saranac Lake. Isn't there a Indian Res. close by.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll PM you so we don't clutter this thread anymore.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 6, 2013)

here another pic of my seedling


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 6, 2013)

my red dwarf popped thru the soil yesterday but the white dwarf has yet to show up. i am not worried about the white dwarf except it hurts a little bit when i bean is doesn't survive.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 6, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> No, I haven't grown it out before. It was a freebie from breeders boutique. I have smoked a bunch and really enjoyed the smoke so I'm going to give it a run. I've seen some from the same place over on the 600 and they looked good. I can pop up a pic if nobody minds from time to time if that will help you make up your mind. I am a noob at indoors though.


I hear that. But yeah, just was wondering if you had ran it, and like it. Me myself, I just thought that they "stretch" way to much, and they produce a lot of "trim" or leaf, compared to bud production. The smoke was "ok". But there is others I've ran recently I liked a lot more. Hope yours turns out better then the 1 I ran. Yeah, all mine had came from the same breeder..


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 6, 2013)

I hope I win something. This BC auto has been the most vigorous I've ever got. As far as autos are concerned. Bet this one would of blew up in the ground.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

Most auto's are vigorous..


----------



## MdwNtr (Aug 7, 2013)

sorry for the late posts. ive been VERY busy. I have some pics of my babies....that veg smell is so promising. Same strain but it seems like 2 different phenos. 1 is more sativa like while the other is more indica.

The last pic of the top of this plant is with flash but its very close to the true color. Ive fed nutes thinking it had a deficiency but i ended up with a slight burn so i believe thats the natural color of the plant. also it smells like lemons and pancake syrup.


This is the more indica pheno in my opinion. The last pic is without flash and its true to color, Dark green. Got the same nute feeding as the other but ended up with a slight burn on the lower leaves. usual smell plants give off in veg


I havent decided which im going to use but im thinking the indica dom plant. Also its been about a month or more and no sign of sex but these are supposed to be autos, should i force flower or let them go?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 7, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Most auto's are vigorous..


I once bought a six pack of vertigo. Sad I only had two gain a lil over a zip. The other where meh... Some decent bowls. I wasn't happy. These where grown in full sun on a patio. Any how Yer results with that ak auto is good. Might spend dough on that one.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm sure once this contest is over we'll ALL be looking for each other's auto strains to try..... HAHA


----------



## Sampson pimpson (Aug 7, 2013)

God bless man. I'm sorry for your loss. "we are all born for love, it is the principal of our existence... and it's only end" @ aknight3


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 7, 2013)

MdwNtr said:


> sorry for the late posts. ive been VERY busy. I have some pics of my babies....that veg smell is so promising. Same strain but it seems like 2 different phenos. 1 is more sativa like while the other is more indica.
> 
> The last pic of the top of this plant is with flash but its very close to the true color. Ive fed nutes thinking it had a deficiency but i ended up with a slight burn so i believe thats the natural color of the plant. also it smells like lemons and pancake syrup.
> View attachment 2767028View attachment 2767029View attachment 2767030View attachment 2767031
> ...


if its a auto and just running behind you really cant force flower it will flower when its ready 
if its a ruderalis auto


*Edit 
figured id add a update to this post  
 its like playing wheres waldo in my box right now things are getting packed >.< 
theres those little rascals 3 afghan kush ryders 3 very different pheno's looks like i might have a sativa indica and ruderalis pheno  
what are the odds lol 



figured id throw some porn out 
just for the hell of it 
 
first 2 are from a lst'd and supercropped plant little buds thats what i get for not topping 
3rd pic is from a topped and super cropped plant buds have alot more mass but less trich's
looks a few weeks behind
both afghan kush ryders 
1 gal soil/soiless
same age more or less


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

I feel like experimenting with EXTREMELY EARLY TRAINING.. 





I'm going to ring them around the center stalk over and over... We'll see what happens.......



Note: I now have NO IDEA which of the 3 I will chose and I am supposed to next week. I may have to change the nutes over a little early to see if I can get some preflowers to pop. 2 of my larger Spyder's were male. and 1 female


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 7, 2013)

Will be updating tomorrow when the sun is out. My entry is for outdoors. Lookin good Tecdc911.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 7, 2013)

@ stew I'm doing LST also starting tomorrow. I like to let em veg a bit first.


----------



## beginner420 (Aug 8, 2013)

One of my beans popped today I'm just waiting for the other one.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I feel like experimenting with EXTREMELY EARLY TRAINING..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get them sexed then worry about choosing no need to stress the small stuff keep your nutes how you want them 
they will show when there ready


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah the other 3 took a little longer than I thought they would but got me 2 males for pollen and a female to breed with  I must say these are some stinky ass males too.... lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 8, 2013)

Pic before I LST... I'll show the new pic after LST tomorrow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Pic before I LST... I'll show the new pic after LST tomorrow.View attachment 2768584View attachment 2768585


Looks like a bit of N is in order.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like a bit of N is in order.


I think the sun is peaking over the top of the pot and hitting the top. But that's just my opinion   You're right no matter what, you're a judge 



Edit: the bottom leaves ARE yellow lol so Mr. Judge Sir, you are the winner.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm feeding her some N tonight. I feed and water in the dark. In a cup this size I'm being careful to not over fert.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I think the sun is peaking over the top of the pot and hitting the top. But that's just my opinion   You're right no matter what, you're a judge
> 
> Edit: the bottom leaves ARE yellow lol so Mr. Judge Sir, you are the winner.


You are correct - I did volunteer my services to AK as a judge, but the fert comment was just a personal observation.
I have exactly zero knowledge of growing autos - Imma-gonna reserve the judgeship stuff for the end of the contest.
And I'm learning from you guys.
Thanks


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 8, 2013)

still in 18 oz cups will transplant tomorrow night to some 16oz's
and put one in a 9cm wick i built 
can really see a difference in the pheno's
View attachment 2768735
all the same age


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 8, 2013)

Just fed also noticed a slight stretch. I think she is about to start flowering soon.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 8, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> still in 18 oz cups will transplant tomorrow night to some 16oz's
> and put one in a 9cm wick i built
> can really see a difference in the pheno's
> View attachment 2768714
> all the same age


Bad link bro, but I don't think there is too much of a diff., in cups, and much reason to t-plant just for 2 oz., really, unless you had your soil crammed to the top, but that's just my thinking.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 8, 2013)

fixed 
was transplanting the plant to new medium 
soiless blend didnt want to start them in a way i wasnt used too 
i always use the soil from my last grow to start my plants in 
low nutes been flushed and still has some sugar left for the micro's 
works really well


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 8, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> still in 18 oz cups will transplant tomorrow night to some 16oz's
> and put one in a 9cm wick i built
> can really see a difference in the pheno's
> View attachment 2768735
> all the same age


Looks like the one on the bottom right hand corner is Yer winner.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> fixed
> was transplanting the plant to new medium
> soiless blend didnt want to start them in a way i wasnt used too
> i always use the soil from my last grow to start my plants in
> ...


Now that's a great idea I'd never considered.
Thank you.
+


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 9, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> fixed
> was transplanting the plant to new medium
> soiless blend didnt want to start them in a way i wasnt used too
> i always use the soil from my last grow to start my plants in
> ...


Sweet idea! I normally start mine in a real small pot for the first 2 weeks then up pot a couple more times before flower. This time with the comp. I went straight to the cup with my final soil. Mistake, they started to burn withen 36 hours so I dug them up and put them in rapid rooters and kept them up a ways in the cup so I could water them with out the soil effecting them hopefully for a week or so. Then I can just fill the cup back up with soil. Fingers crossed.

Here's a Liberty Haze about 6 weeks into flower. Just a little pron while we wait on our auto's.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Looks like the one on the bottom right hand corner is Yer winner.


yep that one got topped last night


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 9, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Sweet idea! I normally start mine in a real small pot for the first 2 weeks then up pot a couple more times before flower. This time with the comp. I went straight to the cup with my final soil. Mistake, they started to burn withen 36 hours so I dug them up and put them in rapid rooters and kept them up a ways in the cup so I could water them with out the soil effecting them hopefully for a week or so. Then I can just fill the cup back up with soil. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Here's a Liberty Haze about 6 weeks into flower. Just a little pron while we wait on our auto's.View attachment 2769135View attachment 2769136


ive thought abt runnin this strain...I figured shed b more resinous tho...maybe its just the pic...shes got some big ass buds tho.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 9, 2013)

hey everyone!! how are you guys? i am finally home from vacation! sorry for being away for awhile. while i was down in S.C. my god damn computer got a nasty virus and i wasnt able to log on to do ANYTHING, not even get on the damn internet or restore my computer, right now im on thru safe-mode with networking so im able to type this. i have a buddy who is pretty good with computers who is coming over soon to hopefully help me get my computer back up and running guys, very sorry for disapearing like that!...i will be on ASAP and will be msg'ing all of the entrants just to make sure everyone who said they wanted to play is still in


i will hopefully be back later tonight or tomorrow sometime with an update. im not the most computer savvy mother fucker so this has really been a burden on me, hopefully as soon as my laptop is up and running again i will be able to kick shit into high gear! I hope everyone has at LEAST started germing and have little baby autos for this contest! if you dont you better get your ass in gear it started a week ago!!  



i will be back ASAP guys to let yall know some more info and update with my situation, but for now just keep on truckin and take care of them little guys. i will talk to you all very soon





ps. im very sorry i havent been able to answer any PMs or questions on here directed at me. on august 3rdish i somehow got a virus on my laptop while on vacation and couldnt even log onto my desktop let alone connect to the internet and get on here, as i stated before, even now i am in safe mode to type this to you guys. but rest assured that AS SOON AS POSSIBLE i will go back to where i last posted and read EACH AND EVERY POST AND QUESTION directed toward me or about the contest in general and I WILL answer them. give me 24 hrs and hopefully this silly little problem will be taken care of. please be patient with me and i will answer you guys and post some updates as soon as humanly possible. thanks again for understanding guys i hope everyone is doing well, i cant go back and read any posts but im sure you are all doing fine without me 


PPS. GWN i HAVE received your special gift, i want to personally thank you for the speedy delivery, you are the man! 

and pablo, im unsure if what you have is an auto and im sorry to hear your having troubles with old seeds germing, i have had the same problems with older seeds in the past, i think it just depends on how they were grown and stored and also some things that are just out of our control, either way i hope your able to still be in somehow!

talk to you all VERY soon!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 9, 2013)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hmmm. Stupid seed hasn't cracked yet. I just started germinating a Big Devil.



I guess I'm out. Big Devil hasn't cracked either. Strange, I've never had issues germinating a seed before. These are several years old, but I didn't think that mattered.

I've got an old freebie Kannabia La Blanca seed. Seems like nobody can decide whether it's an auto or not. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 9, 2013)

pabloesqobar said:


> I guess I'm out. Big Devil hasn't cracked either. Strange, I've never had issues germinating a seed before. These are several years old, but I didn't think that mattered.
> 
> I've got an old freebie Kannabia La Blanca seed. Seems like nobody can decide whether it's an auto or not. Anyone know for sure?


There are no other options for you??? La Blanca "Max" is auto but I dunno If you got the LaBlanca Max auto or not.


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 9, 2013)

update day 9 my other auto day 19 flower starting to get some frost


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 9, 2013)

And even that isn't a true auto.... 


Kannabia La Blanca Max(auto)
Photoperiod: 12 -14 hours Harvest time: 
65 - 70 days from seeds 


Medium height: 
+ 60 cm 


Production: 
15 - 25 gr./plant


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 9, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> There are no other options for you??? La Blanca "Max" is auto but I dunno If you got the LaBlanca Max auto or not.


No other options. I only had those 2 old auto seeds. I looked at several seedbanks that sell the Kannabia La Blanca: Some say it's an auto, others say it's a photoperiod.

I don't think it's an auto. Just for the hell of it, I'm gonna see if it germinates and put it in a 3 gallon pot. I usually do 1 photoperiod plant a season, but didn't bother this year. Well, until now.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 9, 2013)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 2769278
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La Blanc and La Blanc MAX are separate strains. 
Here's the info from Kannabia on their La Blanc:
Ciclo vegetativo: 12-15 days Flowering cycle: 
60 days 


Medium height: 
from 70 cm 


Production: 
450 gr/m2 

that's the photoperiod strain. MAX is the auto strain. Really sorry to hear you lost both beans..... Stock up now for the next contest  aknight3 has already had talk going about another one after the outdoor "harvest season"..


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 9, 2013)

Yo Ak good of ya to join us.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 9, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> update day 9 my other auto day 19 flower starting to get some frost


oi toes hows trix....didnt know you had autos n all....cheeky!! strain??


----------



## mrblu (Aug 9, 2013)

is this the thread to post your updates and photos in or do you mail them to one of the judges? also if you signed up where you suppose to receive a message from someone? wanting to make sure im in it.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

A few pages back AK posted about the PM to all entered, and what to do about confirming your entry.
Better read it.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey guys, last minute entry here. I pm'd AK and he said I'm good if in by the tenth. I am growing Black Cream Auto by Sweet Seeds. One seed, One Crappy Cup, couple holes.. it's on!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2013)

I want to join the contest! can someone direct me please??????? not sure what to do.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> I want to join the contest! can someone direct me please??????? not sure what to do.....


Follow the yellow brick link. 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/699225-solo-cup-autoflower-contest-new.html


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks GreatWhiteNorth!


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> got a virus on my laptop


download too much porn ? 
try this its probably just malware

http://www.malwarebytes.org/products/malwarebytes_free/


its a AMAZEBALLZ program and the free version will fix most issues


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2013)

mrblu said:


> is this the thread to post your updates and photos in or do you mail them to one of the judges? also if you signed up where you suppose to receive a message from someone? wanting to make sure im in it.


this thread is bloated and sloppy 
everyone including myself to blame  
what do you guys think of journaling your party cups in the autoflower section ?
still posting pics and comments here. 
but have a journal to submit to a thread at the end ?
hows that sound @ AK,Sunni,Great white ?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 9, 2013)

I think AK mentioned something about starting a new thread for pictures. I asked him before it started how it was gonna work with all of us chatting...  He'll answer us once he has the time. Or another judge besides yourself may have the answer to that..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> this thread is bloated and sloppy
> everyone including myself to blame
> what do you guys think of journaling your party cups in the autoflower section ?
> still posting pics and comments here.
> ...


I'd prefer to have AK chime in on that - it's his contest & I don't want to go stepping on his [email protected] and all.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2013)

this was planned months before 
but the details were still getting hashed out when it started 
was just a suggestion i haven't heard anything and was starting to wonder myself

*edit figured i would add 
it was all aknight that got this together 
thanks bro! if i hadnt said it already


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 9, 2013)

the seedling is a Blue cheese, and the one in flower is a Afghan Kush Ryder that reeks of rotten fruit and some crazy undertone of something i cant put a finger on it, its like a Body odor smell or a dank baby puke or some wierd shit haaha


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 9, 2013)

View attachment 2769793 The bigger of the 3 is the one that didn't get LST and it has an aerator in the bottom of the cup. I turn it on for about 5 minutes everytime I water. which I am about to go do now.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Afghan Kush Ryder that reeks of rotten fruit and some crazy undertone of something i cant put a finger on it, its like a Body odor smell or a dank baby puke or some wierd shit haaha


2 day old socks filled with parmesan cheese is what my box smells like with 2 in flower


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> View attachment 2769793 The bigger of the 3 is the one that didn't get LST and it has an aerator in the bottom of the cup. I turn it on for about 5 minutes everytime I water. which I am about to go do now.


Quit showing that dam pic, I'm tired of seeing the nice green shit when mine is still only an inch tall.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

ns start six.


----------



## nicksin (Aug 9, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> View attachment 2769793 The bigger of the 3 is the one that didn't get LST and it has an aerator in the bottom of the cup. I turn it on for about 5 minutes everytime I water. which I am about to go do now.


What kind if aerator? Within the cup. Trying to picture it, love the idea.

I have 2 out of the ground for a few days noe, the jet with the crystals, and the size witch I have on the wick. Alll coco based


My Thai I don't think made it, the seed was barely popped and i had my doubts while planting.

R.I.P

Picks to come tomorrow. Only about 5 days only since planting


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's my usual at 10 days from sprout........
35-40% MG perlite with MG Moisture control.View attachment 2769860
And here is what I have now.......View attachment 2769863
1 1/8" tall and 1 1/16 wide.
Only thing I can figure, my friend tells me the Blue Mammoth starts out slow (this is my first auto) or it is because it doesn't like the plain soil (I usually use MG moisture control throughout the grow).


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 9, 2013)

nicksin said:


> What kind if aerator? Within the cup. Trying to picture it, love the idea.
> 
> I have 2 out of the ground for a few days noe, the jet with the crystals, and the size witch I have on the wick. Alll coco based
> 
> ...


This one here but it's not in that cup anymore lol.... this one is just like it http://www.ebay.com/itm/FISHING-AERATOR-DC-2-SPEED-NEW-AIR-PUMP-BAIT-LIVE-PORTABLE-B42-/171011502263?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d11470b7


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Only thing I can figure, my friend tells me the Blue Mammoth starts out slow (this is my first auto) or it is because it doesn't like the plain soil (I usually use MG moisture control throughout the grow).


you know that perlite has fertilizer in it ?
and ya that moisture control is kinda hot for a baby
i stopped using it 
always had hot spots or ph issues i guess ive seen alot of people have luck with 
just not for me


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> A few pages back AK posted about the PM to all entered, and what to do about confirming your entry.
> Better read it.



TO EVERYONE ENTERING THE CONTEST:

Hey guys, I apologize for being a little absent latley. I was on vacation from the 1st to the 9th and have just gotten back today. When I got home I was very disapointed to learn I had a virus on my computer. It kept me from doing ANYTHING at all on my computer, let alone accessing my internet connection. However, A good friend of mine came over today and fixed me all up and my computer is now up and running ALL GOOD.  I just want to let everyone know a few things to all the late entries and stuff like that....I have NO PROBLEM with people entering late, IT IS OK!! however there are a few things I need you ALL to do. First off. Please go to the autoflower sub forum (the same as this thread is in) and read the AUTOFLOWER SOLO CUP CONTEST RULES AND GUIDELINES. If you have any questions or concerns feel free to post them here OR PM me personally and I will get to them ASAP. Since i was out of commision since early last week there are probably around 20-30 questions I have NOT answered. PLEASE rest assured that I WILL GET TO YOUR QUESTION HERE ON THIS THREAD. I am a very busy person and with basically just me manning this entire thing it will take me a little while to get to your question but please be patient and know that I WILL GET TO IT. If for some reason i do miss it, please dont hesitate to PM me and re-ask your question, I will not be offended. I am only one dude and I miss shit, I make mistakes and I may miss one or two but please know that I WILL be going back to around the 1st of august and reading each and every post on this thread and answering ALL of the questions and concerns that anyone has. The contest technically started on 7/29 but i have let some late entries in. *However I will be closing registration for this contest within 72 hours of this post (3days)*...We have ALOT of entries and while im not sure of the total number right now I will be going back and checking each and every person who said they wanted to enter and i will be messaging you for confirmation of your entry. If you receive this PM from me and do not reply YOU WILL NOT BE ON THE ENTRY LIST. PLEASE BE VIGILANT OF MY PM WHEN YOU DO RECEIVE IT AND ANSWER PROMPTLY...IT MAY TAKE ME A FEW DAYS TO GET TO EVERYONE AND PM ALL OF YOU BUT PLEASE KNOW THAT I WILL BE MESSAGING EVERY SINGLE PERSON THAT SAID THEY ENTERED. if you do not receive a PM from me asking for your confirmation BEFORE AUGUST 21 2013 please do not be offended as I may have made a mistake and missed you. Please feel free to message me and let me know of my mistake and we WILL get it sorted I PROMISE. I want to welcome EVERYONE who is entering and I hope we can make this contest awesome for us all (including people watching) 


Again for all new entrants please go back and read the STICKY that is THE AUTOFLOWER SOLO CUP CONTEST RULES AND GUIDELINES. this will give you a basic idea of what we are doing here and the type of show we are going to run. I want this to run as smoothly as possible and I really hope it does but as with anything there will be hiccups along the way, all I ask is you please be patient with me and remember that me and *ALL OF THE JUDGES DO THIS STUFF OUT OF THE GOODNESS OF OUR HEARTS AND NOTHING MORE. ALL I CARE ABOUT IS EVERYONE HAS A FUN TIME AND MAYBE MAKE SOME FRIENDS ALONG THE WAY! *

Now, there are probably things that I missed that I wanted to say and didnt so please check this thread periodically to make sure you get most of the messages I put out there because in the end it will just make it easier for ALL OF US. 


AS FAR AS POSTING PICTURES AND INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR ENTRIES: we dont need a huge journal and 100s of pictures. a few short lines about what your growing and how your doing it will suffice. 1 or 2 pics every few weeks is MORE than enough from everyone. Just be sure to have clear pictures of your entries so that in the end the judges AND the members of RIU can make a good, clear, concise decision on the winners of the contest. im not going to restrict how much pics or info you give as that would not be pro-active to what we are doing here...feel free to include as many pics as you want and as much info that you want. All I ask is that you please update us at least one time every 2-3 weeks so we can at least see your entry in the seedling stage, the veg stage, final flower stage and end. that is all...if you post 4 pictures with the name of the strain that is MORE THAN ENOUGH to be judged on. without this info judges and members will not be able to make a good choice on your entry so please remember that. I hope i answered alot of questions with this post but I WILL be going back and answering individual questions here as time allows me to do so. I will also be posting this exact post a few times on this thread over the next few days that way all the members and entries will be able to read this post and hopefully understand what the hell is going on here. I know its a long thread and I know it can get confusing but i will really do my absolute best to make sure no one is left in the dark, please bare with me 


ILOVEYOUALL


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> you know that perlite has fertilizer in it ?
> and ya that moisture control is kinda hot for a baby


Thanks man, and yes, I do know.
I was worried at first, but after several plants, all diff. strains, the first 2 in plain moisture control, the next with MG soil and MG perlite (about 35%) and no burning (that's how I germ my seeds), 100% 5 for 5 in MG so far), and then this in plain soil that I picked up one afternoon when I wasn't sure if I had soil at home or not.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 9, 2013)

I am sorry again for the long and confusing post but this is really the only and the best way for me to get this info out to as many people as I can and honestly i would think if you want to be in this you will at least take the time to read my shitty ass posts. I have some other work to do to get this shit situated so i will be back a little later to answer some questions and stuff like that. 





PS. I WILL BE SHOWING EVERYONE MY OWN ENTRY WITHIN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS AS WELL, ITS STILL A LITTLE BABY BUT IT WOULD BE HIPOCRITICAL OF ME TO ASK ALL OF THIS NONSENSE AND THEN NOT SHOW MY ENTRY OFF RIGHT?


----------



## MdwNtr (Aug 9, 2013)

i use moisture control too. ive never had a problem with starting anything in it but then again, i do make sure the soil is sopping wet and then let it get bone dry before adding water again. washes out some nutes but leaves enough for a few good weeks of growth without the burn.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

MdwNtr said:


> i use moisture control too. ive never had a problem with starting anything in it but then again, i do make sure the soil is sopping wet and then let it get bone dry before adding water again. washes out some nutes but leaves enough for a few good weeks of growth without the burn.


NOTE:
For those paranoid newbs that have heard "Don't use MG soil", you can sit and waste time and pick out the fertilizer balls if you want.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 9, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> NOTE:
> For those paranoid newbs that have heard "Don't use MG soil", you can sit and waste time and pick out the fertilizer balls if you want.


I thought it was just the plant food. which still works to grow and flower bud. lol Believe me I've done it. do NOT try that at home. lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I thought it was just the plant food. which still works to grow and flower bud. lol Believe me I've done it. do NOT try that at home. lol


When I first started using it for weed, I then noticed the little clear balls that would float up to the top, but for veggies, I never paid attention.
I could give a shit less, but I was a newb IMO at that time, and wondered why everybody bashed MG.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 9, 2013)

I used MG Bloom Booster for flower and multi purpose for veg hahahahahah


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

Shit man, my first try with MG soil, I even used MG nutes until they finished.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 9, 2013)

That's what I did. haha MG soil and nutes from walmart. I didn't know how cheap it really was for good nutes I thought i'd be spending like $200 for something shitty. and then I took my FIRST trip to a grow shop and HOLY FUCK I want this and this and this and this and this....


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 9, 2013)

i havent had luck with it plants are less demanding in low light situations 
i ran cfl's for years recently got some led's got irritated and bought a 400w cooltube after poor led results 
ive had zero luck with just dropping a auto bean in final potting mix without using a handful of starter 
hard to feed them consistently when the soil is dumping nutes too just my oppinion


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> i havent had luck with it plants are less demanding in low light situations
> i ran cfl's for years recently got some led's got irritated and bought a 400w cooltube after poor led results
> ive had zero luck with just dropping a auto bean in final potting mix without using a handful of starter
> hard to feed them consistently when the soil is dumping nutes too just my oppinion


I just talked to someone today, tried a T5, but was wanting to go back to a CFL setup.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 10, 2013)

for all you late comers, this is a REPEATED POST from the previous page just so entrants will not miss it!!! 

TO EVERYONE ENTERING THE CONTEST:

Hey guys, I apologize for being a little absent latley. I was on vacation from the 1st to the 9th and have just gotten back today. When I got home I was very disapointed to learn I had a virus on my computer. It kept me from doing ANYTHING at all on my computer, let alone accessing my internet connection. However, A good friend of mine came over today and fixed me all up and my computer is now up and running ALL GOOD. I just want to let everyone know a few things to all the late entries and stuff like that....I have NO PROBLEM with people entering late, IT IS OK!! however there are a few things I need you ALL to do. First off. Please go to the autoflower sub forum (the same as this thread is in) and read the AUTOFLOWER SOLO CUP CONTEST RULES AND GUIDELINES. If you have any questions or concerns feel free to post them here OR PM me personally and I will get to them ASAP. Since i was out of commision since early last week there are probably around 20-30 questions I have NOT answered. PLEASE rest assured that I WILL GET TO YOUR QUESTION HERE ON THIS THREAD. I am a very busy person and with basically just me manning this entire thing it will take me a little while to get to your question but please be patient and know that I WILL GET TO IT. If for some reason i do miss it, please dont hesitate to PM me and re-ask your question, I will not be offended. I am only one dude and I miss shit, I make mistakes and I may miss one or two but please know that I WILL be going back to around the 1st of august and reading each and every post on this thread and answering ALL of the questions and concerns that anyone has. The contest technically started on 7/29 but i have let some late entries in. However I will be closing registration for this contest within 72 hours of this post (3days)...We have ALOT of entries and while im not sure of the total number right now I will be going back and checking each and every person who said they wanted to enter and i will be messaging you for confirmation of your entry. If you receive this PM from me and do not reply YOU WILL NOT BE ON THE ENTRY LIST. PLEASE BE VIGILANT OF MY PM WHEN YOU DO RECEIVE IT AND ANSWER PROMPTLY...IT MAY TAKE ME A FEW DAYS TO GET TO EVERYONE AND PM ALL OF YOU BUT PLEASE KNOW THAT I WILL BE MESSAGING EVERY SINGLE PERSON THAT SAID THEY ENTERED. if you do not receive a PM from me asking for your confirmation BEFORE AUGUST 21 2013 please do not be offended as I may have made a mistake and missed you. Please feel free to message me and let me know of my mistake and we WILL get it sorted I PROMISE. I want to welcome EVERYONE who is entering and I hope we can make this contest awesome for us all (including people watching) 


Again for all new entrants please go back and read the STICKY that is THE AUTOFLOWER SOLO CUP CONTEST RULES AND GUIDELINES. this will give you a basic idea of what we are doing here and the type of show we are going to run. I want this to run as smoothly as possible and I really hope it does but as with anything there will be hiccups along the way, all I ask is you please be patient with me and remember that me and ALL OF THE JUDGES DO THIS STUFF OUT OF THE GOODNESS OF OUR HEARTS AND NOTHING MORE. ALL I CARE ABOUT IS EVERYONE HAS A FUN TIME AND MAYBE MAKE SOME FRIENDS ALONG THE WAY! 

Now, there are probably things that I missed that I wanted to say and didnt so please check this thread periodically to make sure you get most of the messages I put out there because in the end it will just make it easier for ALL OF US. 


AS FAR AS POSTING PICTURES AND INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR ENTRIES: we dont need a huge journal and 100s of pictures. a few short lines about what your growing and how your doing it will suffice. 1 or 2 pics every few weeks is MORE than enough from everyone. Just be sure to have clear pictures of your entries so that in the end the judges AND the members of RIU can make a good, clear, concise decision on the winners of the contest. im not going to restrict how much pics or info you give as that would not be pro-active to what we are doing here...feel free to include as many pics as you want and as much info that you want. All I ask is that you please update us at least one time every 2-3 weeks so we can at least see your entry in the seedling stage, the veg stage, final flower stage and end. that is all...if you post 4 pictures with the name of the strain that is MORE THAN ENOUGH to be judged on. without this info judges and members will not be able to make a good choice on your entry so please remember that. I hope i answered alot of questions with this post but I WILL be going back and answering individual questions here as time allows me to do so. I will also be posting this exact post a few times on this thread over the next few days that way all the members and entries will be able to read this post and hopefully understand what the hell is going on here. I know its a long thread and I know it can get confusing but i will really do my absolute best to make sure no one is left in the dark, please bare with me 


ILOVEYOUALL


----------



## mrblu (Aug 10, 2013)

are you going to start a new thread once you have a list of all the people entering for photos and updates?


----------



## technical dan (Aug 10, 2013)

nicksin said:


> My Thai I don't think made it, the seed was barely popped and i had my doubts while planting.


You may want to look for it under the dirt. I gave up on mine and then found it with one green and one shriveled cotyledon ..... dont know how itll do but its still alive for now.


and then the cbd widow


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 10, 2013)

technical dan said:


> You may want to look for it under the dirt. I gave up on mine and then found it with one green and one shriveled cotyledon ..... dont know how itll do but its still alive for now.
> View attachment 2770346
> 
> and then the cbd widow
> View attachment 2770347


my first run i cut one off then cut the first set of leaves in half 
thats why it stayed so small if it makes it it will be a amazing dwarf


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 10, 2013)

mrblu said:


> are you going to start a new thread once you have a list of all the people entering for photos and updates?


 mrblu i very may well start a new thread for the updates and photos of the entrants. i have not decided yet, what do you guys think? I will decide in the coming week if i want to do that but all input is appreciated.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 10, 2013)

My BCA did LST the other day


----------



## WattSaver (Aug 10, 2013)

Day 22 PE Express, the cup looks more healthy than the bucket girls. 



A friend popped a bunch of Hawaiian random seeds I had acquired and it looks like one is a "90 Wonder" male. It is an old auto strain, that was based on the original Mighty Mite in the late 80's. Plan on dusting one of the bucket girls.



Reason I have to grow autos outdoors even though it got down to 45 degrees last night.... There's just no room



One last note, I've been growing with CRF for more than 3yrs now not MG products. I've mainly used Scotts Osmocote products. What can I say the shit works, and I spend less than $1 per plant. The current in photo is OC+


----------



## MdwNtr (Aug 10, 2013)

ctfu the hating on the MG is hilarious. seriously though lol. i use it because im broke as hell and it was free lol. why not right? i usually just dig from a nearby park and just water on 12/12. imtotally new to this and just seeing what i can do. ive read most of you guys grows. its an honor to compete with some of you.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

Do what ya gotta do bro.
My first experiment with indoor, and CFL's, I used MG nutes AND MG soil, and with 1 plant bagseed, 30 days veg, I got over 2 1/2 oz. cured.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 11, 2013)

Baka my friend that is great results for a first grow!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Baka my friend that is great results for a first grow!!


Thanks man, but it was just my first CFL.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 11, 2013)

its been quiet in here past couple days...I have been working to make sure everything is ready for the 2nd part of this competition. i will be going thru all 60 pages of this thread tonight nad tomorrow and messagng everyone to just make sure they are in. thanks again guys.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 11, 2013)

for all you late comers, this is a REPEATED POST from the previous page just so entrants will not miss it!!! 

TO EVERYONE ENTERING THE CONTEST:

Hey guys, I apologize for being a little absent latley. I was on vacation from the 1st to the 9th and have just gotten back today. When I got home I was very disapointed to learn I had a virus on my computer. It kept me from doing ANYTHING at all on my computer, let alone accessing my internet connection. However, A good friend of mine came over today and fixed me all up and my computer is now up and running ALL GOOD. I just want to let everyone know a few things to all the late entries and stuff like that....I have NO PROBLEM with people entering late, IT IS OK!! however there are a few things I need you ALL to do. First off. Please go to the autoflower sub forum (the same as this thread is in) and read the AUTOFLOWER SOLO CUP CONTEST RULES AND GUIDELINES. If you have any questions or concerns feel free to post them here OR PM me personally and I will get to them ASAP. Since i was out of commision since early last week there are probably around 20-30 questions I have NOT answered. PLEASE rest assured that I WILL GET TO YOUR QUESTION HERE ON THIS THREAD. I am a very busy person and with basically just me manning this entire thing it will take me a little while to get to your question but please be patient and know that I WILL GET TO IT. If for some reason i do miss it, please dont hesitate to PM me and re-ask your question, I will not be offended. I am only one dude and I miss shit, I make mistakes and I may miss one or two but please know that I WILL be going back to around the 1st of august and reading each and every post on this thread and answering ALL of the questions and concerns that anyone has. The contest technically started on 7/29 but i have let some late entries in. However I will be closing registration for this contest within 72 hours of this post (3days)...We have ALOT of entries and while im not sure of the total number right now I will be going back and checking each and every person who said they wanted to enter and i will be messaging you for confirmation of your entry. If you receive this PM from me and do not reply YOU WILL NOT BE ON THE ENTRY LIST. PLEASE BE VIGILANT OF MY PM WHEN YOU DO RECEIVE IT AND ANSWER PROMPTLY...IT MAY TAKE ME A FEW DAYS TO GET TO EVERYONE AND PM ALL OF YOU BUT PLEASE KNOW THAT I WILL BE MESSAGING EVERY SINGLE PERSON THAT SAID THEY ENTERED. if you do not receive a PM from me asking for your confirmation BEFORE AUGUST 21 2013 please do not be offended as I may have made a mistake and missed you. Please feel free to message me and let me know of my mistake and we WILL get it sorted I PROMISE. I want to welcome EVERYONE who is entering and I hope we can make this contest awesome for us all (including people watching) 


Again for all new entrants please go back and read the STICKY that is THE AUTOFLOWER SOLO CUP CONTEST RULES AND GUIDELINES. this will give you a basic idea of what we are doing here and the type of show we are going to run. I want this to run as smoothly as possible and I really hope it does but as with anything there will be hiccups along the way, all I ask is you please be patient with me and remember that me and ALL OF THE JUDGES DO THIS STUFF OUT OF THE GOODNESS OF OUR HEARTS AND NOTHING MORE. ALL I CARE ABOUT IS EVERYONE HAS A FUN TIME AND MAYBE MAKE SOME FRIENDS ALONG THE WAY! 

Now, there are probably things that I missed that I wanted to say and didnt so please check this thread periodically to make sure you get most of the messages I put out there because in the end it will just make it easier for ALL OF US. 


AS FAR AS POSTING PICTURES AND INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR ENTRIES: we dont need a huge journal and 100s of pictures. a few short lines about what your growing and how your doing it will suffice. 1 or 2 pics every few weeks is MORE than enough from everyone. Just be sure to have clear pictures of your entries so that in the end the judges AND the members of RIU can make a good, clear, concise decision on the winners of the contest. im not going to restrict how much pics or info you give as that would not be pro-active to what we are doing here...feel free to include as many pics as you want and as much info that you want. All I ask is that you please update us at least one time every 2-3 weeks so we can at least see your entry in the seedling stage, the veg stage, final flower stage and end. that is all...if you post 4 pictures with the name of the strain that is MORE THAN ENOUGH to be judged on. without this info judges and members will not be able to make a good choice on your entry so please remember that. I hope i answered alot of questions with this post but I WILL be going back and answering individual questions here as time allows me to do so. I will also be posting this exact post a few times on this thread over the next few days that way all the members and entries will be able to read this post and hopefully understand what the hell is going on here. I know its a long thread and I know it can get confusing but i will really do my absolute best to make sure no one is left in the dark, please bare with me 


ILOVEYOUALL


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks like there are mostly indoor entries. Mine is for outdoor.


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 11, 2013)

im outdooring it too!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 11, 2013)

These are the Solo Spyders:




This is the female Spyder of the 3 i started on 7/15:






Aknight3- Haven't received any PM but I'm in lol. I'll keep posting with or without a PM. save yourself some time.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Looks like there are mostly indoor entries. Mine is for outdoor.


 That is ok chron, i will have an outdoor entry as well, also you are allowed to have 1 indoor and 1 outdoor entry if you so choose. good luck buddy!!


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Aknight3- Haven't received any PM but I'm in lol. I'll keep posting with or without a PM. save yourself some time.


 hey friend, to be honest i have not PM'ed ANYONE yet as ive just been to damn busy to go back and read thru the thread, but i promise i will be getting to it as soon as humanly possible. promise!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 12, 2013)

AK- just finished this thread. this list is bigger than we both could have imagined.  just gonna pop over to the other real quick to check and see if anyone there has NOT posted here already. a possible 49(some may have backed out or never actually joined and just posted in the thread.)


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 12, 2013)

tekdc911
420 forever
technical dan
GROWUROWN420
HamSaze330
bf80255
WattSaver
new2420grow
Chronic Masterbator
beeralot (maybe)
beginner420 (maybe)
HighLowGrow (maybe, early starter)
SxIstew
ColoradoRonin
PaxEtBonum
Lemon King
ambedexteras
Mr.Vega
illinelly
~Dankster~420
Bakatare666 (maybe)
Situation420
Growingforpeace
bass1014
kindnug
pabloesqobar (lost both beans, ask him anyway)
Crankyxr
MdwNtr (maybe, Early starter)
Raiderman (never said entering but posted in the thread)
see4 (same as above)
budda12345 (maybe)
AllDayToker (maybe)
Buddha101 (maybe)
Pinworm (subbed and may enter)
smoke and coke
Thundercat
photophil
theQuetzalcoatl
jbrown3
richierich33
Marcus516
bigworm6969
jimmer6577
HydroGp
nicksin
x420FyUoCuK420x
mrblu
OrangeHaze
roseypeach
curiousuk (Had a bean never said if he started it)
spainweedo



This is the list of entrants I came up with. I know some of them are not in the contest and some have had to back out. so the ones listed should ALL expect a PM from aknight3. if you are NOT listed here PLEASE POST ASAP so aknight knows who else to add to this long list.

Good luck everyone.

One last thing if you are on this list and are NOT in the competition. don't worry about making it known throughout the thread. AK will message you and you can simply NOT respond or at least tell him you will not be entering. Thanks again to all who are joining us.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 12, 2013)

Any MOD judges who are going to be in this i'm sorry for not listing you lol... I was unaware of anyone other than tek and ak joining. I apologize for the assumption if I am incorrect.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 12, 2013)

1. 420 forever

2. technical dan 

3. GROWUROWN420

4. HamSaze330 

5. bf80255 

6. WattSaver 

7. new2420grow 

8. Chronic Masterbator

9. beeralot 

10. beginner420 

11. HighLowGrow 

12. SxIstew 

13. ColoradoRonin 

14. PaxEtBonum 

15. Mr.Vega 

16. illinelly

17. Lemon king 

18. Bakatare666 

19. ~Dankster~420 

20. Situation420

21. Growingforpeace

22. bass1014 

23. kindnug 

24. OrangeHaze 

25. Crankyxr 

26. MdwNtr

27. smoke and coke

28. Thundercat 

29. photophil

30. theQuetzalcoatl 

31. jbrown3 

32. richierich33 

33. bigworm6969 

34. jimmer6577 

35. nicksin 

36. x420FyUoCuK420x

37. mrblu 

38. HydroGp

39. roseypeach


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 12, 2013)

i removed the ones that had backed out 
came up with 39


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 12, 2013)

i might enter for yield 
was honestly just growing some for the hell of it


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks.  in couldn't believe how many were actually interested..  going to bed now. talk to ya later.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I just talked to someone today, tried a T5, but was wanting to go back to a CFL setup.


What about CFL and T5HO? that's what I'm running when she gets moved to veg..

I've already posted some pics here, just a couple, so I will wait and see what Aknight does about a separate thread...

This is my first contest whatsoever on RIU. And it's an AUTO. I am so excited! I'm up against a lot of great guys and gals but I've been told I've got some mean chronic....so game on!!! and a definite privilege to be competing with all of you.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 12, 2013)

hey guys, thanks to tek and stew they made my list of people who are in or might be in, please give them a special thanks if you have time they have boht done alot for the contest as well, it wouldnt be possible or go nearly as smooth if they werent helping, i wil be sending PM's to everyone soon to make sure they are in, i also have about 10 other people who enterd in the contest thru me via PM so it looks like we are going to have anywhere from 40-55 people, which is crazy!!! its also awesome!! i did NOT think we would get that many to enter and honestly its awesome we have..._* LATE REGISTRATION CLOSES TOMORROW AT 2PM EASTERN TIME. AFTER THIS WE SIMPLE CANNOT ACCEPT ANY MORE PEOPLE AS IT WOULD JUST TAKE WAY TO LONG FOR PEOPLE TO FINISH, WE ALREADY HAVE PEOPLE ALMOST OUT OF THE SEEDLING STAGE SO BY THE TIME THEY GOT STARTED IT WOULD JUST BE TO LATE, I APOLOGIZE IF YOU WERENT ABLE TO ENTER BUT IF U MSG ME BY TOMMORROW WE MAY BE ABLE TO SWING IT, ANYTIME AFTER THAT THOUGH YOULL HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL NEXT CONTEST, AND I PROMISE THERE WILL BE MORE AFTER THIS, MAYBE NOT SOON AFTER, BUT THIS CONTEST WILL AT LEAST BE AN ANNUAL THING AS LOGN AS IM AROUND AND WHEN I GO I WILL HOPEFULLY PASS THE TORCH FOR SOMEONE ELSE TO DO IT, THANKS AGAIN GUYS AND THANKS ESPECIALLY TO TEKDC AND STEW!! BE SURE TO THANK THEM AND SHOW THEM SOME RESPECT! LATER GUYS *_


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 12, 2013)

and stew for the list


_*
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SxIstew again.*_


you will get it when i can send it.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2013)

thanks guys!!!!! ya'll are really doin great, if you need any help with it, I'll be right here with a helping hand. Just say the word. Hats off to TEk and Stew!!!!!


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 12, 2013)

*ANOTHER QUICK REMINDER:

PLEASE READ THE AUTOFLOWER SOLO CUP CONTEST RULES IN THIS SUBFORUM, IT IS THE OTHER STICKY AT THE TOP OF THE FIRST PAGE, PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO READ THIS OVER SO WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE IT INCLUDES THE PRIZES, THE TIME FRAME, A PICTURE OF THE CUPS WE WILL BE USING (MOST OF US WILL BE USING) AND OTHER THINGS SUCH A JUDGES ETC PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE READ THEM I CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH AS IT SAVES ME QUESTION ANSWERING AND MORE TIMES FOCUSED ON THE CONTEST!! THANKS EVERYONE AND BEST OF LUCK!! *


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 12, 2013)

_*for all you late comers, this is a REPEATED POST from the previous page just so entrants will not miss it!!! 

TO EVERYONE ENTERING THE CONTEST:

Hey guys, I apologize for being a little absent latley. I was on vacation from the 1st to the 9th and have just gotten back today. When I got home I was very disapointed to learn I had a virus on my computer. It kept me from doing ANYTHING at all on my computer, let alone accessing my internet connection. However, A good friend of mine came over today and fixed me all up and my computer is now up and running ALL GOOD. I just want to let everyone know a few things to all the late entries and stuff like that....I have NO PROBLEM with people entering late, IT IS OK!! however there are a few things I need you ALL to do. First off. Please go to the autoflower sub forum (the same as this thread is in) and read the AUTOFLOWER SOLO CUP CONTEST RULES AND GUIDELINES. If you have any questions or concerns feel free to post them here OR PM me personally and I will get to them ASAP. Since i was out of commision since early last week there are probably around 20-30 questions I have NOT answered. PLEASE rest assured that I WILL GET TO YOUR QUESTION HERE ON THIS THREAD. I am a very busy person and with basically just me manning this entire thing it will take me a little while to get to your question but please be patient and know that I WILL GET TO IT. If for some reason i do miss it, please dont hesitate to PM me and re-ask your question, I will not be offended. I am only one dude and I miss shit, I make mistakes and I may miss one or two but please know that I WILL be going back to around the 1st of august and reading each and every post on this thread and answering ALL of the questions and concerns that anyone has. The contest technically started on 7/29 but i have let some late entries in. However I will be closing registration for this contest within 72 hours of this post (3days)...We have ALOT of entries and while im not sure of the total number right now I will be going back and checking each and every person who said they wanted to enter and i will be messaging you for confirmation of your entry. If you receive this PM from me and do not reply YOU WILL NOT BE ON THE ENTRY LIST. PLEASE BE VIGILANT OF MY PM WHEN YOU DO RECEIVE IT AND ANSWER PROMPTLY...IT MAY TAKE ME A FEW DAYS TO GET TO EVERYONE AND PM ALL OF YOU BUT PLEASE KNOW THAT I WILL BE MESSAGING EVERY SINGLE PERSON THAT SAID THEY ENTERED. if you do not receive a PM from me asking for your confirmation BEFORE AUGUST 21 2013 please do not be offended as I may have made a mistake and missed you. Please feel free to message me and let me know of my mistake and we WILL get it sorted I PROMISE. I want to welcome EVERYONE who is entering and I hope we can make this contest awesome for us all (including people watching) 


Again for all new entrants please go back and read the STICKY that is THE AUTOFLOWER SOLO CUP CONTEST RULES AND GUIDELINES. this will give you a basic idea of what we are doing here and the type of show we are going to run. I want this to run as smoothly as possible and I really hope it does but as with anything there will be hiccups along the way, all I ask is you please be patient with me and remember that me and ALL OF THE JUDGES DO THIS STUFF OUT OF THE GOODNESS OF OUR HEARTS AND NOTHING MORE. ALL I CARE ABOUT IS EVERYONE HAS A FUN TIME AND MAYBE MAKE SOME FRIENDS ALONG THE WAY! 

Now, there are probably things that I missed that I wanted to say and didnt so please check this thread periodically to make sure you get most of the messages I put out there because in the end it will just make it easier for ALL OF US. 


AS FAR AS POSTING PICTURES AND INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR ENTRIES: we dont need a huge journal and 100s of pictures. a few short lines about what your growing and how your doing it will suffice. 1 or 2 pics every few weeks is MORE than enough from everyone. Just be sure to have clear pictures of your entries so that in the end the judges AND the members of RIU can make a good, clear, concise decision on the winners of the contest. im not going to restrict how much pics or info you give as that would not be pro-active to what we are doing here...feel free to include as many pics as you want and as much info that you want. All I ask is that you please update us at least one time every 2-3 weeks so we can at least see your entry in the seedling stage, the veg stage, final flower stage and end. that is all...if you post 4 pictures with the name of the strain that is MORE THAN ENOUGH to be judged on. without this info judges and members will not be able to make a good choice on your entry so please remember that. I hope i answered alot of questions with this post but I WILL be going back and answering individual questions here as time allows me to do so. I will also be posting this exact post a few times on this thread over the next few days that way all the members and entries will be able to read this post and hopefully understand what the hell is going on here. I know its a long thread and I know it can get confusing but i will really do my absolute best to make sure no one is left in the dark, please bare with me 


*_ *ILOVEYOUALL
*


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Thanks.  in couldn't believe how many were actually interested..  going to bed now. talk to ya later.


EMPTY YOUR PMs BUDDY


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 12, 2013)

hey guys, thanks to stew and dc i will be PMing everyone hopefully tonight to get a confirm PLEASE RESPOND WHEN I DO


----------



## mrblu (Aug 12, 2013)

Heres my blueberry x sweet tooth auto. using 600w MH and im using happy frog in the solo cup with nothing added. started germinating on aug 2nd.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 12, 2013)

mrblu said:


> Heres my blueberry x sweet tooth auto. using 600w MH and im using happy frog in the solo cup with nothing added. started germinating on aug 2nd.
> 
> View attachment 2773897View attachment 2773898


will be watchin this one sweet tooth auto from barneys is my all time fav

some pics 


same ages three very different personalities


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 12, 2013)

I can guess which is Yer entry


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 12, 2013)

The really short one????.. lol...... Nice and short stacked........


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey everyone, just a quick update. My Black Cream Auto from Sweet Seeds has popped and is doin great. I used the shot glass method to start germ, she sank in ~4 hours, let her soak for another 12. Took her out and set her between paper towels in a plastic baggie on a warmer over night and planted her with a 1/4 inch tap the following day (8/9/13).


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 13, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> The really short one????.. lol...... Nice and short stacked........


The bottom left hand corner. The big one.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 13, 2013)

I knew which one you were talking about. but with the stretch on her, you have to think of how much more she'll stretch in a solo cup and become overly top-heavy once the buds build. Just my opinion here. I'm gonna take the shortest of my 3 for the contest. We are supposed to be down to one by now already i think. 

That's a good question to ask. 

AK- My plants are still at minimum a week from showing sex. What date did you chose for us to only have 1 marked and labeled for the contest??


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 13, 2013)

You could use BBQ skewers to hold her up?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 13, 2013)

lol. you could use a 4' bamboo stake. still doesn't reduce the top heavy part.   he could even glue the cup down if he wanted to. lol He'll eventually chose one and let everyone know. i was just giving an opinion. not looking for a fight buddy. lol.  How's your lady today?


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2013)

i mcgyvered a stand the cup sits in i topped the large one and plan on lst'n it but i missed so it's fim'd 
really the middle size one is the producer/sativa the small one is the indica / the pretty pheno 
the taller one is the ruderalis dominant leaves believe it or not


> You could use BBQ skewers to hold her up?​


that would work if you stuck them through the cup to pin it down in another pot
or around it maybe and tie it down


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 13, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> lol. you could use a 4' bamboo stake. still doesn't reduce the top heavy part.   he could even glue the cup down if he wanted to. lol He'll eventually chose one and let everyone know. i was just giving an opinion. not looking for a fight buddy. lol.  How's your lady today?


Its all good... What others coin as arguing, I think as constructive criticism. As far as my lady... Meh not much just hot as fuck. Then no rain for a week. I was forced to visit my outdoor spot to water. But they where good. I worried for nothing lol got Blueberry,satori, and Boudica going. Gonna have a super critical sensi star going soon to. Just need to make sure my cuts of scss and satori root. Think my BCA stopped the veg and is entering the flowering stage.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Its all good... What others coin as arguing, I think as constructive criticism. As far as my lady... Meh not much just hot as fuck. Then no rain for a week. I was forced to visit my outdoor spot to water. But they where good. I worried for nothing lol got Blueberry,satori, and Boudica going. Gonna have a super critical sensi star going soon to. Just need to make sure my cuts of scss and satori root. Think my BCA stopped the veg and is entering the flowering stage.


its preflowered already ?


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 13, 2013)

lol mine popped thru the soil over week ago and is small. still a seedling or maybe its not called red DWARF for nothing. 

we need to have a prize for the smallest finisher.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 13, 2013)

* TO ALL ENTRANTS: I have just now send out ALL the PM's to EVERYONE that i beleive is in the contest, PLEASE reply and just say yes your in that is all I need. If you do not reply i will NOT put you on the list and if you win you will not be able to receive a prize, I understand if you told me your in already but Im doing this so I know people are serious, active and are still in the contest. If for some reason you did not receive a PM from me and either entered or want to enter. Please PM me BY THE END OF THURSDAY/FRIDAY telling me

REGISTRATION TO ENTER THE CONTEST IS NOW CLOSED. I MAY TAKE AN EXCEPTION IF THERE IS GOOD REASON BUT OTHER THAN THAT SORRY, PLEASE WAIT UNTIL NEXT TIME. If for any reason you did enter and did not get a pm then no problem just message me and we will get it worked out



PS*** There were a few people on my list that said they were in and when i tried to PM them it said that they either werent allowed to send PM's or had opted to NOT get PM's...this is not a problem if this is the case just make a message here on this thread saying that you cannot PM and you can enter manually thru this thread. But please do this in a timely manner as i siad before I am starting a final list and if you are not on this final list you are not in the contest. We have about 35-45 people participating in this contest so it is not easy for me to keep track of everyone. Honestly its alot more people than i expected to join (i thought there would be about 20) so its made it a little slower going than i expected. This is no problem however as I see it the more the merrier. I am happy to have this many entries but we do need to try to keep this timely and organized. Once we lose organization we will all be in big trouble and not only that It will screw me up for when it comes time to award prizes. So, in order to keep things going smoothly, quick and to get your prizes out in a timely manner PLEASE FOLLOW ALL THE RULES OF THE CONTEST. We are not rule nazi's here (at least I dont think so) and im not asking people to follow alot of bullshit rules, we are keeping this as laid back as possible while still being fair and fun for everyone. If we cannot follow the few simple rules that I have I do have the right to remove or disqualify anyone from the contest. I also want to let everyone know to keep their manners!! if you are on this thread or ANY other solocup contest thread being mean, negative, provacative or anything that i feel is unnecessary or inappropriate I DO reserve the right to remove you from this contest, I hope it doesnt come to this but dont mistake my kindness for weakness, I will do what I have to do



** *


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Just one more quick thing that I have to put to cover my own and rollitup.org's ass

1. This contest is for FUN. It is coming out of a moderators own pocket and all expenses, time and everything else is volunteered by me and other mods. Me, rollitup.org, or any mods' with the appropriate power DO reserve the right at ANY TIME DURING THIS CONTEST to not only cancel the contest if things get out of hand, but to also change rules as we see fit, change prizes as we see fit and cancel or change ANY other part of this contest or the prizes that we see fit. We ( me mostly) hope that it does not come down to this and I will do everything in my power to make sure we see this contest to the end. But shit does happen, things change, people have things in real life that come up all the time, so if for some reason somehting happens to me or anyone else helping run this contest please do remember that as a mod and as a forum me and rollitup.org reserve the right to alter, change or do anything else we see fit with this contest. again, Please remember we are ALL doing this for free, in our ''free'' time and this is not my job or anyone else's. I do this shit because I love this forum and I love this community and like to give back. All i expect for doing this is a simple thank you and some karma points and honestly I dont even expect that. It is what it is and i hope everyone can have lots of fun. All i can do is give you my personal word that this will be seen through until the end UNLESS something major or life changing comes up in my life and for some reason im unable to continue. If this does happen i will do my best to find someone to fill my positiion and see it until the end but it would severley alter the contest. again we do not forsee or think anything like this would or will happen but I must put it down to cover my ass


Let me make a final remark about privacy of personal information of the winners. ALL winners in order for me to send you your prize will have to give me there name, address and a few other personal things in order for me to get you the prize in a timely manner. I want to give my personal word and guarentee that when this information is given to me, and ME only, Not only will it be treated with the utmost respect and courtesy but I will treat this information as if it were MY OWN personal information. I take privacy VERY very fucking seriously and i refuse for one second to let that trust or information fall into the wrong hands. Please rest assured that any info given to me will be taken thru the necessary steps to ENSURE that my eyes are the ONLY pair of eyes that view this information. Further, ALL information given to me by any winner will not only be destoryed after i have sent your prize but I will go through all the necessary steps to ensure that the info will be forever un-viewable by anyone else. If it makes you feel more comfortable we can even exchange this information through OTHER routes that are NOT on this site (rollitup.org) as in you can send me the info thru a private email, a TOR email for anonymity, encryption and security, you can also send it via Instant message service, or something like that. we could even exchange it over your personal phone if that makes you feel safe and even snail mail. honestly i dont care and i will provide the options to the winners when that time comes but i just want EVERYONE to know whether you win or not. ALL PERSONAL INFO WILL BE KEPT VERY PRIVATE, VIEWED BY ME ONLY (NO OTHER MOD, MEMBER OR EVEN OWNER OF RIU.ORG WILL BE ABLE TO ACCESS THIS INFORMATION WITHOUT YOUR KNOWLEDGE OR CONSENT) Furthermore, You info is very important to me and will NEVER be used or sold by me or any other person or mod and riu.org for monetary gain or for marketing purposes. Basically it will go from You, to me, to an envelope to send your prize, to a shredder, to ash, to my plants pots for nutrients. that is it end of story. 
**

**One more thing i want to reiterate: NEVER FOR ANY REASON GIVE YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION TO ANYONE EXCEPT ME FOR THIS CONTEST. IF SOMEONE (A MOD OR OTHERWISE) MESSAGES YOU SAYING THEY NEED OR WANT YOUR INFO FOR THIS CONTEST OR ANY OTHER REASON THEN PLEASE REPORT IT TO ME, SUNNI, OR ANY OTHER MOD HERE. THEY ARE MOST LIKLEY TRYING TO STEAL YOUR PERSONAL INFO AND WILL BE DEALT WITH ACCORDINGLY BY OUR STAFF. DO NOT FOR ANY REASON TRUST ANYONE WITH YOUR INFO FOR ANY REASON AND ESPECIALLY REASONS PERTAINING TO THIS CONTEST. ONLY THE WINNERS WILL HAVE TO GIVE OUR THEIR INFO AND I AM THE ONLY ONE WHO WILL BE GETTING THAT INFO NO ONE ELSE, NOT ANY OTHER MOD, NOT ANY OTHER JUDGE, I TAKE THIS VERY SERIOUS AND IF FOR SOME REASON YOU DONT FEEL COMFORTABLE ABOUT THE SITUATION PLEASE END ALL COMMUNICATION WITH ANY PERSONS AND EITHER CONTACT ME OR A GLOBAL MODERATOR IMMEDIATLEY (SUNNI, OBIJOHN, POPLARS, ROLLITUP) 

**I think this is everything but all of this of course, may be subject to change, if you have any questions or concersn feel free to post a message here or to my personal private inbox. We can from there*


----------



## Draconis (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm sad i missed this buy like 2 weeks granted i wouldnt have won anything this being my first time but still would have been fun. Good Luck to all the participants.


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2013)

Draconis said:


> I'm sad i missed this buy like 2 weeks granted i wouldnt have won anything this being my first time but still would have been fun. Good Luck to all the participants.


you can still join im pretty sure


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> *
> 
> NEVER FOR ANY REASON GIVE YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION TO ANYONE EXCEPT ME FOR THIS CONTEST. IF SOMEONE (A MOD OR OTHERWISE) MESSAGES YOU SAYING THEY NEED OR WANT YOUR INFO FOR THIS CONTEST OR ANY OTHER REASON THEN PLEASE REPORT IT TO ME, SUNNI,*


dam and i was going to give Sunni my digits. HOLLA!!!!!
j/k j/k


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2013)

Draconis said:


> I'm sad i missed this buy like 2 weeks granted i wouldnt have won anything this being my first time but still would have been fun. Good Luck to all the participants.


Yeah, I don't think its too late - PM AKnight.

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> dam and i was going to give Sunni my digits. HOLLA!!!!!
> j/k j/k


hahahhahahahaha


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahahhahahahaha


my old lady was crackin up when i posted it i was like how do i spell HOLLA!!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey fella's.. How's everyone doing ?: Good I sure hope. Just wanted to update with pictures of the AK-47 (auto) I decieded to run insted of the Spyder (auto). The AK-47 was started a few days after the start date of the contest. But got the go ahead on it.  So I went ahead and took her out of a styrofoam coffie cup I had started her in and put her into her new 16 ounce home. 


She was working on her 3rd to 4th node, so I went ahead & topped her last night. I also feed her alittle rapid start, and veg food this morning. Other then that she seems to be taking well to the transplant...

I have her under a 800 watt LED system at night, and during the day under 4 300 watt CFL'S. 
Going to increase her light schedule her soon to induce flowering. 20/4.

Here's she is..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 13, 2013)

I mean "decrease".. sorry..


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 13, 2013)

drac as long as you can get seeds into the soil or germ TONIGHT i have no problem with another entry, please just PM me and with will go from there, thanks




ALL OTHER ENTRIES PLEASE GO BACK A PAGE AND READ THE POST I MADE. later i will copy/paste when i have time but i got some real life work to do atm talk to yall soon


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 13, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I knew which one you were talking about. but with the stretch on her, you have to think of how much more she'll stretch in a solo cup and become overly top-heavy once the buds build. Just my opinion here. I'm gonna take the shortest of my 3 for the contest. We are supposed to be down to one by now already i think.
> 
> That's a good question to ask.
> 
> AK- My plants are still at minimum a week from showing sex. What date did you chose for us to only have 1 marked and labeled for the contest??


as of right now stew we are just playing things by ear, there is no min or maximum, basically as soon as everyone is finished we will vote and go from there.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh okay. sounds good to me.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 13, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> its preflowered already ?


Nah not yet just looks like it stopped vegging. I've been around the kind for awhile and can tell when it's entering flowering. I'm pretty sure of it. Only thing I'm noticing though its a nute hog. Gonna start feeding it every watering.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 13, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> dam and i was going to give Sunni my digits. HOLLA!!!!!
> j/k j/k


LoL a lot of people think Sunni is supa cute


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 13, 2013)

Nobody thinks it. Everybody *knows* sunni is gorgeous!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 13, 2013)

So true like Red Man said in "HOW HIGH" I'd wax that ass...No offense intended.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2013)

i was just being silly 
no idea what she looks like 
WAIT!!!! 
I mean im sure she's very pretty.
Please dont hit me with the ban hammer. 

 ok back to what i was doing
Edit*
made a chill spot to hijack post retardedness whatever
it took me roughly an hour totally baked to go through and read this thread 
figured it would help some 

https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/706558-pass-me-another-auto-party.html


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> i was just being silly
> no idea what she looks like
> WAIT!!!!
> I mean im sure she's very pretty.
> ...


go to my profile bam photo of me as recent as yesterday


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 13, 2013)

dam sunni 
youre now my favorite mod-el 
j/k


----------



## ColoradoRonin (Aug 13, 2013)

Here are my kids.
Day7.

2 out of 4 germ'd. 
Now to find out if they're girls or boys...
They'll be grown indoors in either the t5 tent (660w) or the mh/hps tent (500w). 
18/6 and they'll be fed General Organics nutes in PromixBx. 
Good luck all!


----------



## s0lumn (Aug 13, 2013)

lol sad that i just found this hrs after closing


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 13, 2013)

s0lumn said:


> lol sad that i just found this hrs after closing


PM aknight3. You may still be allowed to join.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> drac as long as you can get seeds into the soil or germ TONIGHT i have no problem with another entry, please just PM me and with will go from there, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...





s0lumn said:


> lol sad that i just found this hrs after closing


You are still not too late.
As I read it, you can germ tonite (I assume EST) and still be in.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> go to my profile bam photo of me as recent as yesterday


You did somethin to Yer hair didn't ya??


----------



## s0lumn (Aug 13, 2013)

just pm'd aknight and popped a bean in a paper towel
hopefully im in!


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 14, 2013)

s0lumn said:


> just pm'd aknight and popped a bean in a paper towel
> hopefully im in!


 you are in sol. welcome to the solo cup contest and best of luck to you! please go back 4 pages and read ALL my posts as well as the other stick in the autoflower sub forum entitled autoflower solo cup contest rules! please read them before u have any questions or concerns and welcome to the contest! good luck friend!


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 14, 2013)

*TO ALL ENTRANTS: I have just now send out ALL the PM's to EVERYONE that i beleive is in the contest, PLEASE reply and just say yes your in that is all I need. If you do not reply i will NOT put you on the list and if you win you will not be able to receive a prize, I understand if you told me your in already but Im doing this so I know people are serious, active and are still in the contest. If for some reason you did not receive a PM from me and either entered or want to enter. Please PM me BY THE END OF THURSDAY/FRIDAY telling me

REGISTRATION TO ENTER THE CONTEST IS NOW CLOSED. I MAY TAKE AN EXCEPTION IF THERE IS GOOD REASON BUT OTHER THAN THAT SORRY, PLEASE WAIT UNTIL NEXT TIME. If for any reason you did enter and did not get a pm then no problem just message me and we will get it worked out



PS*** There were a few people on my list that said they were in and when i tried to PM them it said that they either werent allowed to send PM's or had opted to NOT get PM's...this is not a problem if this is the case just make a message here on this thread saying that you cannot PM and you can enter manually thru this thread. But please do this in a timely manner as i siad before I am starting a final list and if you are not on this final list you are not in the contest. We have about 35-45 people participating in this contest so it is not easy for me to keep track of everyone. Honestly its alot more people than i expected to join (i thought there would be about 20) so its made it a little slower going than i expected. This is no problem however as I see it the more the merrier. I am happy to have this many entries but we do need to try to keep this timely and organized. Once we lose organization we will all be in big trouble and not only that It will screw me up for when it comes time to award prizes. So, in order to keep things going smoothly, quick and to get your prizes out in a timely manner PLEASE FOLLOW ALL THE RULES OF THE CONTEST. We are not rule nazi's here (at least I dont think so) and im not asking people to follow alot of bullshit rules, we are keeping this as laid back as possible while still being fair and fun for everyone. If we cannot follow the few simple rules that I have I do have the right to remove or disqualify anyone from the contest. I also want to let everyone know to keep their manners!! if you are on this thread or ANY other solocup contest thread being mean, negative, provacative or anything that i feel is unnecessary or inappropriate I DO reserve the right to remove you from this contest, I hope it doesnt come to this but dont mistake my kindness for weakness, I will do what I have to do
*


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Just one more quick thing that I have to put to cover my own and rollitup.org's ass

1. This contest is for FUN. It is coming out of a moderators own pocket and all expenses, time and everything else is volunteered by me and other mods. Me, rollitup.org, or any mods' with the appropriate power DO reserve the right at ANY TIME DURING THIS CONTEST to not only cancel the contest if things get out of hand, but to also change rules as we see fit, change prizes as we see fit and cancel or change ANY other part of this contest or the prizes that we see fit. We ( me mostly) hope that it does not come down to this and I will do everything in my power to make sure we see this contest to the end. But shit does happen, things change, people have things in real life that come up all the time, so if for some reason somehting happens to me or anyone else helping run this contest please do remember that as a mod and as a forum me and rollitup.org reserve the right to alter, change or do anything else we see fit with this contest. again, Please remember we are ALL doing this for free, in our ''free'' time and this is not my job or anyone else's. I do this shit because I love this forum and I love this community and like to give back. All i expect for doing this is a simple thank you and some karma points and honestly I dont even expect that. It is what it is and i hope everyone can have lots of fun. All i can do is give you my personal word that this will be seen through until the end UNLESS something major or life changing comes up in my life and for some reason im unable to continue. If this does happen i will do my best to find someone to fill my positiion and see it until the end but it would severley alter the contest. again we do not forsee or think anything like this would or will happen but I must put it down to cover my ass


Let me make a final remark about privacy of personal information of the winners. ALL winners in order for me to send you your prize will have to give me there name, address and a few other personal things in order for me to get you the prize in a timely manner. I want to give my personal word and guarentee that when this information is given to me, and ME only, Not only will it be treated with the utmost respect and courtesy but I will treat this information as if it were MY OWN personal information. I take privacy VERY very fucking seriously and i refuse for one second to let that trust or information fall into the wrong hands. Please rest assured that any info given to me will be taken thru the necessary steps to ENSURE that my eyes are the ONLY pair of eyes that view this information. Further, ALL information given to me by any winner will not only be destoryed after i have sent your prize but I will go through all the necessary steps to ensure that the info will be forever un-viewable by anyone else. If it makes you feel more comfortable we can even exchange this information through OTHER routes that are NOT on this site (rollitup.org) as in you can send me the info thru a private email, a TOR email for anonymity, encryption and security, you can also send it via Instant message service, or something like that. we could even exchange it over your personal phone if that makes you feel safe and even snail mail. honestly i dont care and i will provide the options to the winners when that time comes but i just want EVERYONE to know whether you win or not. ALL PERSONAL INFO WILL BE KEPT VERY PRIVATE, VIEWED BY ME ONLY (NO OTHER MOD, MEMBER OR EVEN OWNER OF RIU.ORG WILL BE ABLE TO ACCESS THIS INFORMATION WITHOUT YOUR KNOWLEDGE OR CONSENT) Furthermore, You info is very important to me and will NEVER be used or sold by me or any other person or mod and riu.org for monetary gain or for marketing purposes. Basically it will go from You, to me, to an envelope to send your prize, to a shredder, to ash, to my plants pots for nutrients. that is it end of story. 


**One more thing i want to reiterate: NEVER FOR ANY REASON GIVE YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION TO ANYONE EXCEPT ME FOR THIS CONTEST. IF SOMEONE (A MOD OR OTHERWISE) MESSAGES YOU SAYING THEY NEED OR WANT YOUR INFO FOR THIS CONTEST OR ANY OTHER REASON THEN PLEASE REPORT IT TO ME, SUNNI, OR ANY OTHER MOD HERE. THEY ARE MOST LIKLEY TRYING TO STEAL YOUR PERSONAL INFO AND WILL BE DEALT WITH ACCORDINGLY BY OUR STAFF. DO NOT FOR ANY REASON TRUST ANYONE WITH YOUR INFO FOR ANY REASON AND ESPECIALLY REASONS PERTAINING TO THIS CONTEST. ONLY THE WINNERS WILL HAVE TO GIVE OUR THEIR INFO AND I AM THE ONLY ONE WHO WILL BE GETTING THAT INFO NO ONE ELSE, NOT ANY OTHER MOD, NOT ANY OTHER JUDGE, I TAKE THIS VERY SERIOUS AND IF FOR SOME REASON YOU DONT FEEL COMFORTABLE ABOUT THE SITUATION PLEASE END ALL COMMUNICATION WITH ANY PERSONS AND EITHER CONTACT ME OR A GLOBAL MODERATOR IMMEDIATLEY (SUNNI, OBIJOHN, POPLARS, ROLLITUP) 

I think this is everything but all of this of course, may be subject to change, if you have any questions or concersn feel free to post a message here or to my personal private inbox. We can from there
*


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks AK , question is their an OFFICIAL list of contestants??


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Thanks AK , question is their an OFFICIAL list of contestants??


 hey chronic, no problem, no need to thank me, it is my pleasure to be doing this! and yes so far we have 23 people i believe. this is to OFFICIAL list as of right now, Im still waiting on i think about 8-12 more people to respond to me about confirm...THE FINAL LIST WILL BE PUT OUT ON AUGUST 20TH, 2013 OR SOONER.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mornin' AK........


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 14, 2013)

*I am going to give everyone that I PM'ed 1 Week to answer me back on the confirm and then after that theres nothing left to do but go go grow!! THIS IS THE OFFICIAL LIST:

**Me (aknight3)
thundercat
mrblu
growingforpeace
sxistew
smoke and coke
jbrown3
wattsaver
nicksin
roseypeach
coloradoronin
tekdc911
dankster420
orangehaze
chronicmasterbator
s0lumn
crankyxr
technical dan
new24420grow
mdwntr
thequetzalcoatl
beginner420
situation420
jimmer6577


As I stated before, I am waiting on around 5-10 more people to message me back on the confirm, i just sent out the PMs today so everyone needs a little time to get to it and get back at me but so far everyone answered very timely and quick which i was pleasantly surprised about. this list will also be posted again at the end of confirm and it will also be in the rules thread for the solo-cup contest



For all members new and old. if you havent gone back and read the other stick in this sub-forum (autoflower sub forum) please do so, there are 2 stickies on the front page this thread and then the rules thread, the rules thread is very very much shorter than this thread and all the rules and guidelines are compiled in about 3-4 pages so it makes it nice and easy to read, please take a look if you havent already, thanks guys! and best of luck to everyone!! 



*


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 14, 2013)

I think my auto's made thru me burning them as babies. Here are my 2 entrees. 1 for outside, and 1 for inside. The cups are clearly marked and if you look you can see where I removed the burnt parts of the leaves but lekt a little so you know I didn't repop more beans. PEACE!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 14, 2013)

I used somebodies elses method to save them. I dug out the top 1/3 of my medium and replaced it with some medium out of a plant I'm harvesting this week. Just wanted to thank who ever for the idea again.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Aug 14, 2013)

So here's the first shot. I apologize for the stretchy ness on the one on the right. I was away for four days. Interestingly, I decided to run an experiment. The short one is in a "TLO" cup, the tall stretchy one is 2/3 "super soil" 1/3 topsoil. I have two more going in two gallon pots with the same ratio.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> So here's the first shot. I apologize for the stretchy ness on the one on the right. I was away for four days. Interestingly, I decided to run an experiment. The short one is in a "TLO" cup, the tall stretchy one is 2/3 "super soil" 1/3 topsoil. I have two more going in two gallon pots with the same ratio.


i think its a roll of the dice at that age it all depends on if the tap hits the edge or easily rides down it 
the tall stretchy one i have when i transplanted the tap slowly rolls down the edge of the cup 
the shorter ones hit it then 90 down


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2013)

*Everyone must have PMing ability go change it to allow pm's*


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 14, 2013)

sunni go beat up that mean old customs guy that stoldeddid my beans ..........


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> sunni go beat up that mean old customs guy that stoldeddid my beans ..........


i will just cause i could not ever say no to a cat like that


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 14, 2013)

just a quick pic, I'm sure we aren't going to be super sticklers on the rules, but I wanted to toss in a shot with rim of the cup in it just in case my seedlings looked they may have been in another medium/container. Still the same ugly cup lol. And a hungry ass seed. She be growing in Happy frog with dolomite and perlite added as a base.

Fair warning I LOOVEE takin pics, but I try to go easy for the contest thread haha


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 14, 2013)

hey all we hada few more members pm me letting me know they are in, we have about 20 members in so far. which is more than enough for me, anymore at this point is gravy!


as for drac. i know you left me a msg saying ull wait til next time, but if u change your mind and still want to be in just PM me and ill make an exception for you, other than that. not much to update on today guys and gals, later.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Thundercat (Aug 15, 2013)

MOrning guys!


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 15, 2013)

what up all, not to much to report on today as far as the contest goes. i will be posting a picof my entry when i am not so lazy/find my camera. havent heard back as far as confirms go for the contest so as of right now its the list i posted + i think 3 or 4 more that i added to my list that i didnt update on the thread, as we get closer i will update though, remember, any questions or concerns please either post here or PM me personally, good luck guys!


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 15, 2013)

*TO ALL ENTRANTS: I have just now send out ALL the PM's to EVERYONE that i beleive is in the contest, PLEASE reply and just say yes your in that is all I need. If you do not reply i will NOT put you on the list and if you win you will not be able to receive a prize, I understand if you told me your in already but Im doing this so I know people are serious, active and are still in the contest. If for some reason you did not receive a PM from me and either entered or want to enter. Please PM me BY THE END OF THURSDAY/FRIDAY telling me

REGISTRATION TO ENTER THE CONTEST IS NOW CLOSED. I MAY TAKE AN EXCEPTION IF THERE IS GOOD REASON BUT OTHER THAN THAT SORRY, PLEASE WAIT UNTIL NEXT TIME. If for any reason you did enter and did not get a pm then no problem just message me and we will get it worked out



PS*** There were a few people on my list that said they were in and when i tried to PM them it said that they either werent allowed to send PM's or had opted to NOT get PM's...this is not a problem if this is the case just make a message here on this thread saying that you cannot PM and you can enter manually thru this thread. But please do this in a timely manner as i siad before I am starting a final list and if you are not on this final list you are not in the contest. We have about 35-45 people participating in this contest so it is not easy for me to keep track of everyone. Honestly its alot more people than i expected to join (i thought there would be about 20) so its made it a little slower going than i expected. This is no problem however as I see it the more the merrier. I am happy to have this many entries but we do need to try to keep this timely and organized. Once we lose organization we will all be in big trouble and not only that It will screw me up for when it comes time to award prizes. So, in order to keep things going smoothly, quick and to get your prizes out in a timely manner PLEASE FOLLOW ALL THE RULES OF THE CONTEST. We are not rule nazi's here (at least I dont think so) and im not asking people to follow alot of bullshit rules, we are keeping this as laid back as possible while still being fair and fun for everyone. If we cannot follow the few simple rules that I have I do have the right to remove or disqualify anyone from the contest. I also want to let everyone know to keep their manners!! if you are on this thread or ANY other solocup contest thread being mean, negative, provacative or anything that i feel is unnecessary or inappropriate I DO reserve the right to remove you from this contest, I hope it doesnt come to this but dont mistake my kindness for weakness, I will do what I have to do*


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Just one more quick thing that I have to put to cover my own and rollitup.org's ass

1. This contest is for FUN. It is coming out of a moderators own pocket and all expenses, time and everything else is volunteered by me and other mods. Me, rollitup.org, or any mods' with the appropriate power DO reserve the right at ANY TIME DURING THIS CONTEST to not only cancel the contest if things get out of hand, but to also change rules as we see fit, change prizes as we see fit and cancel or change ANY other part of this contest or the prizes that we see fit. We ( me mostly) hope that it does not come down to this and I will do everything in my power to make sure we see this contest to the end. But shit does happen, things change, people have things in real life that come up all the time, so if for some reason somehting happens to me or anyone else helping run this contest please do remember that as a mod and as a forum me and rollitup.org reserve the right to alter, change or do anything else we see fit with this contest. again, Please remember we are ALL doing this for free, in our ''free'' time and this is not my job or anyone else's. I do this shit because I love this forum and I love this community and like to give back. All i expect for doing this is a simple thank you and some karma points and honestly I dont even expect that. It is what it is and i hope everyone can have lots of fun. All i can do is give you my personal word that this will be seen through until the end UNLESS something major or life changing comes up in my life and for some reason im unable to continue. If this does happen i will do my best to find someone to fill my positiion and see it until the end but it would severley alter the contest. again we do not forsee or think anything like this would or will happen but I must put it down to cover my ass


Let me make a final remark about privacy of personal information of the winners. ALL winners in order for me to send you your prize will have to give me there name, address and a few other personal things in order for me to get you the prize in a timely manner. I want to give my personal word and guarentee that when this information is given to me, and ME only, Not only will it be treated with the utmost respect and courtesy but I will treat this information as if it were MY OWN personal information. I take privacy VERY very fucking seriously and i refuse for one second to let that trust or information fall into the wrong hands. Please rest assured that any info given to me will be taken thru the necessary steps to ENSURE that my eyes are the ONLY pair of eyes that view this information. Further, ALL information given to me by any winner will not only be destoryed after i have sent your prize but I will go through all the necessary steps to ensure that the info will be forever un-viewable by anyone else. If it makes you feel more comfortable we can even exchange this information through OTHER routes that are NOT on this site (rollitup.org) as in you can send me the info thru a private email, a TOR email for anonymity, encryption and security, you can also send it via Instant message service, or something like that. we could even exchange it over your personal phone if that makes you feel safe and even snail mail. honestly i dont care and i will provide the options to the winners when that time comes but i just want EVERYONE to know whether you win or not. ALL PERSONAL INFO WILL BE KEPT VERY PRIVATE, VIEWED BY ME ONLY (NO OTHER MOD, MEMBER OR EVEN OWNER OF RIU.ORG WILL BE ABLE TO ACCESS THIS INFORMATION WITHOUT YOUR KNOWLEDGE OR CONSENT) Furthermore, You info is very important to me and will NEVER be used or sold by me or any other person or mod and riu.org for monetary gain or for marketing purposes. Basically it will go from You, to me, to an envelope to send your prize, to a shredder, to ash, to my plants pots for nutrients. that is it end of story. 


**One more thing i want to reiterate: NEVER FOR ANY REASON GIVE YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION TO ANYONE EXCEPT ME FOR THIS CONTEST. IF SOMEONE (A MOD OR OTHERWISE) MESSAGES YOU SAYING THEY NEED OR WANT YOUR INFO FOR THIS CONTEST OR ANY OTHER REASON THEN PLEASE REPORT IT TO ME, SUNNI, OR ANY OTHER MOD HERE. THEY ARE MOST LIKLEY TRYING TO STEAL YOUR PERSONAL INFO AND WILL BE DEALT WITH ACCORDINGLY BY OUR STAFF. DO NOT FOR ANY REASON TRUST ANYONE WITH YOUR INFO FOR ANY REASON AND ESPECIALLY REASONS PERTAINING TO THIS CONTEST. ONLY THE WINNERS WILL HAVE TO GIVE OUR THEIR INFO AND I AM THE ONLY ONE WHO WILL BE GETTING THAT INFO NO ONE ELSE, NOT ANY OTHER MOD, NOT ANY OTHER JUDGE, I TAKE THIS VERY SERIOUS AND IF FOR SOME REASON YOU DONT FEEL COMFORTABLE ABOUT THE SITUATION PLEASE END ALL COMMUNICATION WITH ANY PERSONS AND EITHER CONTACT ME OR A GLOBAL MODERATOR IMMEDIATLEY (SUNNI, OBIJOHN, POPLARS, ROLLITUP) 

I think this is everything but all of this of course, may be subject to change, if you have any questions or concersn feel free to post a message here or to my personal private inbox. We can from there



THE 2 POSTS ABOVE ARE RE-POSTS FOR MEMBERS WHO HAVE MISSED IT, IF YOU ALREADY SEEN THESE POSTS PLEASE DIS-REGARD, IF YOU HAVE NOT PLEASE READ THEM OVER, THANKS GUYS HAVE A GREAT DAY 
*


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 15, 2013)

dun dada dun dada dun dada dun *cranks up rocky music*

man this girl is impressing me, we played ping pong all morning. Had to rotate the cup like 5 times to get this pic lol. Looks like it may not be the best choice for a solo cup but we'll see how it goes. RAWR!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 15, 2013)

Good luck Orange. Your entry is indoor I reckon?? What strain?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

OrangeHaze said:


> dun dada dun dada dun dada dun *cranks up rocky music*
> 
> man this girl is impressing me, we played ping pong all morning. Had to rotate the cup like 5 times to get this pic lol. Looks like it may not be the best choice for a solo cup but we'll see how it goes. RAWR!


LOL, how many times did you have to pause typing and read your music and think what to put next?


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 15, 2013)

what up boys and gals, hope all is well in rollitupville...its looking like we are going to have a total of about 25 to MAYBE 30 entrants which is AWESOME and makes me very very happy  I just want to take a time out to thank ALL the members that not only helped me put this together but did much to promote and take the time to particpate in this, it means ALOT more than you think, I want to mention a few special names and although I WILL forget one or two of you im sure please dont be offended, im just a stoned mother fucker that doesnt have much of a short term memory anymore and it DOESNT mean i dont appreciate EVERYONE individual help, these people just come to mind especially when it comes to being on this thread often, promoting and DOING ANYTHING for this cause, IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER:


SPECIAL THANK YOU TO
JEFFDOG (HAVENT SEEN YOU IN AWHILE BUT YOU WERE AN ORIGINAL)
TEKDC911
SXISTEW
BAKATARE
CHRONICMASTERBATOR
ROSEYPEACH
TECHNICALDAN
HAMSAZE
DANKSHIZZLE
GREATWHITENORTH

Like i said, i know i missed someone and IM SORRY i love you all these are just people that come to mind that have either lent me a GREAT HAND, donated for prizes, was here really early supporting me and this or done something or other. I DO LOVE YOU ALL but these people IMO deserve to not only be mentioned, they deserve respect and REP. theyve earned both from me, period



I<3YOUALL




ps. this isnt even including the mods and judges that are taking time out of their ''free time'' to help me do this and put it together these are just some members and one or two mods that couldnt judge BUT still wanted to and did help have a good one guys, peace


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 15, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> JEFFDOG (HAVENT SEEN YOU IN AWHILE BUT YOU WERE AN ORIGINAL)


ya same here no idea




figured id post a pic of my lil lady in a awkward and compromising position 
i think she can put her ankles behind her ears


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

Might not be a judge or contestant but I can't wait for this comp to really start rolling. Personal thought


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 15, 2013)

hi everyone, on a more serious note. i was just informed by a close friend of mine that dankster420's mother is taken a turn for the not so good and is in the hospital. I want EVERYONE and anyone who reads this to please not only say a prayer but if thats not what you do than at the very least keep her and him in your thoughts tonight when you lay your head down and think about how good we ALL really have it. and remember everyone isnt around forever and maybe tell your own mom or your own dad that you love them tonight or tomorrow when you see them, we all take things alot of granted and remember we are just a blip in this massive, awe inspiring universe and at any time anything or if you beleive it anyone can take you, your most precious possessions and loved ones away in the blink of a second and not only is there nothing you can do about it but that there really isnt much at all that can be done period. we are all just floating on this small speck of rock in a giant spinning dance and we are even a tinier speck in this game we call life and reality. please everyone remember this when you kiss your loved ones goodbye tomorrow and please think about dankster and his family for one second of your day, no one is to busy and maybe if you have time you can even say something that might help lift his spirits, because you know what...i have a little boy and a mom and a dad and a busy life but ill tell you one thing, i have the time...do you? 


*I really genuinely care about you dankster and everyone here and I not only hope your mom recovers but has many days and nights ahead of her with a high quality of life to those days. i love you man and I really hope you and her both feel/get better and you will get through it, I promise. I will personally mesage you as soon as i get the chance but if anything changes or if you just need someone to talk to I am always available, im a fucking insomniac and would love to hear about your day, good or bad. 
*
thats all I have guys, I need to run to the store to get some smokes for myself and some skittles for my boy. goodnight guys, and please take the time to at least read what i said, you dont have to think about it,but at least acknowledge it. PEACE


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 15, 2013)

My lady already started sexing wished she would of vegged a lil longer.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks man! Yea, indoor gro, sweet black cream auto


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 15, 2013)

ya if you need someone to talk to DANKSTER 
im here my mom starts chemo next week so i know where you're at mentally 
like i said if you need anything


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 15, 2013)

god bless both of you...my mother smoked her entire life and is now slowly dieing of lung disease. i cherish every second that i can with her and i know you will both do the same, no matter the length


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 15, 2013)

ya it sucks my mom is mostly vegetarian bible thumper all around good person doesnt smoke rarely drinks got breast cancer they removed both of them a week and a half ago or so 
doctor told her that a common weed killer used on "organic" and normal fruit/vegetable farms raises the risk of this


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 16, 2013)

God bless y'all's moms. But... I will say this... No ones Ma cooks better than mine!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry bro, that post will not relieve any tension on RIU tonight... A lot of thoughts floating out there tonight. Not many being said. For reasons of respect.


Not trying to bash you or upset you buddy. It's just that some of the things being talked about don't deserve much joking.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 16, 2013)

lol stew its ok he was simply enjoying his mother for all she's worth 
no offense taken 
its so easy to think that something like this wont happen 
we all take it for granted until it actually does 
cherish every moment as you get older they start flying by years feel like hours looking back now. 
when youre young they drag on and you cant wait for summer to get here now that im older 
summer was just a few months ago and its already hot again


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

My mom bailed on me. she was supposed to be moving in for a little bit... help her get back on her feet rent free and shit.. She turned around and pawned her cats off with me and got an apartment with my pregnant sister. Not to help my sister. to get away from my girlfriend HAHAHHAHAHAH
I'm a momma's boy all the way. lived with her till I was 15 moved out and moved back home at 21 lol. didn't move out again till I had my kid. lol...... She needed me there to help her so I was. I always will be. Mom's are forever.


Dad's should be too but mine's a fuckin prick! lol


CB- I hope I didn't upset you with my response. I just know there are some people who may have rolled their eyes at a comment like yours even though it was 100% harmless..... We all love out mom's cooking brotha! lol


Well I guess I CAN'T SAY THAT...... I was "trained" to cook for my mom when I was 12 hahahahahhahahahahhahahahahha


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 16, 2013)

Common I thought someone was gonna say my moms cooks better??  Not being insensible just lighting up the mood. My niece at age 17 has brain cancer. I don't think the peeps in our lives want us to be sad bout their ailments. But rather be happy Mon!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 16, 2013)

Remember that scene in "Anger Management" where Adam tells Jack his mom needs surgery....?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

-rep required. lol......... that's NOT his first post with that add either........

edit: I now see you just said that too lol


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

tek- with the better connects he has been advertising in EVERY POST he made..... Isn't that against the rules??



SUNNI, AKNIGHT3, SOMEBEECH, POTPIMP, GREATWHITENORTH- You here??????? Need some MOD GURU WORKED.........


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 16, 2013)

its on every one of his posts i reported 
people have been banned for talking good about a grow light and suggesting a site and saying give them my name youll get a discount when all they were doing was repping a good light and tryin to save someone some dollars 
so why should he get to sell knock off oakley's for retail price


----------



## mrblu (Aug 16, 2013)

wtb a thread for just updates of the cups with pics and none of this nonsense and morning coffee conversation.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 16, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> ya it sucks my mom is mostly vegetarian bible thumper all around good person doesnt smoke rarely drinks got breast cancer they removed both of them a week and a half ago or so
> doctor told her that a common weed killer used on "organic" and normal fruit/vegetable farms raises the risk of this


It is too bad how some things we know nothing of, can affect the body like that when people like your mom try and take such good care of themselves, and unknowingly be damaging themselves all those years they thought were 'good'.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 16, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> God bless y'all's moms. But... I will say this... No ones Ma cooks better than mine!


Tryin' ta start an argument????


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 16, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> its on everyone of his posts i reported
> people have been banned for talking good about a grow light and suggesting a site and saying give them my name youll get a discount when all they were doing was repping a good light and tryin to save someone some dollars
> so why should he get to sell knock off oakley's for retail price


You're completely right!
Giving a positive review to a light is only helping others to improve their grow, not 'looking fashionable'.
Completely diff.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 16, 2013)

Dankster420 I wish you mom the best. I'm 40 year old mommas boy. A lot of us know the importance of a mom. Peace!


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 16, 2013)

hey Dankster420, sorry about your troubles with your mom. My grandmother is almost in full blown dementia and it's hard on all of us. I can relate to family woes. I hope your mom is pain free and lucid as long as possible brother!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 16, 2013)

Dank you know I wish ya well. Stay positive my dude.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 16, 2013)

mrblu said:


> wtb a thread for just updates of the cups with pics and none of this nonsense and morning coffee conversation.


i was going to just let this comment be 
but it really erk's me yes this is a bloated thread but your timing sucks ball sack 
you could of waited until we wernt talking about people we love fading out of our lives to say it 
though 
i apologize for hijacking the thread if it makes you feel any better


edit* 
here this is about all you missed


----------



## MdwNtr (Aug 16, 2013)

came home and found my box unplugged and my plant eating itself. by the looks i would say its been in the dark for atleast 3-4 days. also, its been going for a while and not even the slightest sign of preflower. i was told these were auto from a friend of mine. you guys would call him a chucker. i may have to back out but im hoping not. gonna give it atleast another 2-3 weeks and im gonna put on 12/12. its stopped gaining height a while ago and was just stacking nodes. pics coming soon as i put this blunt down, finish this bowl of fruity pebbles and wake up. i haven't been to sleep yet.

quick edit: if this plant does have the auto trait in them, switching to 12/12 should show the sex relatively fast compared to a regular strain right?

another edit: i a mommas boy too. will do anything for mine and wouldnt know how to feel if anything were to happen to mine. i cant say i know how you feel but i can say this: deal with it as best as you can while remembering the good times and smoke a fat ass blunt of some shit that will put you to sleep. not a cure, just a buffer. positive thoughts and vibes being sent ya way from over here. hope momma dankster will be good soon.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 16, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> edit*
> here this is about all you missed


damn she is looking phat!! how old now and what strain? I missed a few posts in the 72 or so pages. hah


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 16, 2013)

hey guys, who is advertising? im sorry i must of missed the post? someone either tell me here or PM me? sorry im on later today had a busy day today. thanks 


on a better note. this is the entry list we have as of right now, these are all that have confirmed and are def. in. hoping for some more but happy either way. 


the etrants are:

thundercat
mrblu
growingforpeace
sxistew
smoke and coke
jbrown3
wattsaver
nicksin
roseypeach
coloradoronin
tekdc911
dankster420
orangehaze
chronicmasterbator
s0lumn
crankyxr
technical dan
new24420grow
mdwntr
thequetzalcoatl
beginner420
situation420
jimmer6577
x420FyUoCuK420x
bigworm6969
bf80255


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 16, 2013)

that is 26 people so far. which is aweomse and will make for an awesome contest.


ps. I have heard from numerous people and recently mrblu and others asked if we could have a new thread for updates and pics, is this what everyone wants? if we do it i will leave this thread open for our own enjoyment and to post whatever we want including nonsense AND pics and updates but then i will make a seperate thread where ONLY updates and pics will be allowed, all other jibber jabber will be removed, please give me your input on this guys, do you want a new thread, do you wanna just keep it to this thread? whatever the majority wants is what will happen, let me know!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 16, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> that is 26 people so far. which is aweomse and will make for an awesome contest.
> 
> 
> ps. I have heard from numerous people and recently mrblu and others asked if we could have a new thread for updates and pics, is this what everyone wants? if we do it i will leave this thread open for our own enjoyment and to post whatever we want including nonsense AND pics and updates but then i will make a seperate thread where ONLY updates and pics will be allowed, all other jibber jabber will be removed, please give me your input on this guys, do you want a new thread, do you wanna just keep it to this thread? whatever the majority wants is what will happen, let me know!


It really doesn't matter to me.But IMO the random jibber jabber and comments about our plants in comp shouldn't be an issue. If It effects somebody just skip those post. The comments and talking about it is part of the fun of the comp.IMO


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 16, 2013)

OrangeHaze said:


> damn she is looking phat!! how old now and what strain? I missed a few posts in the 72 or so pages. hah


afghan kush ryder 
world of seeds 
germed roughly 3 days before start date 
so not sure on the age 
i tried topping it while it was still tiny but " F*CK I MISSED" 
and i let it be took it as a sign


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 16, 2013)

MdwNtr said:


> quick edit: if this plant does have the auto trait in them, switching to 12/12 should show the sex relatively fast compared to a regular strain right?


honestly if its a autoflower it will just keep growing under 12/12 
if it flips then its probably not a auto 





MdwNtr said:


> another edit: i a mommas boy too. will do anything for mine and wouldnt know how to feel if anything were to happen to mine. i cant say i know how you feel but i can say this: deal with it as best as you can while remembering the good times and smoke a fat ass blunt of some shit that will put you to sleep. not a cure, just a buffer. positive thoughts and vibes being sent ya way from over here. hope momma dankster will be good soon.


 thanks bro theres alot of people right now that appreciate this comment




_




Originally Posted by*aknight3* 
hey guys, who is advertising?

_

i reported last night/this morning 
im a insomniac its hard to tell morning night it all blends 

it's been removed​


----------



## mrblu (Aug 16, 2013)

if you want to go talk about the good old days im sure you could make another thread about it. its hard to look at peoples entries while i have to go through pages of random things. (tek)


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks for the suggestion blu and i appreciate the input, im going to see what all the entrants think and then we will go from there, i understand your concern and could see why you would want to have a new thread for updates and the such, so maybe we will do it this way, like ik said, we will prob. go with what the majority wants to do. thank you and best of luck in the contest bro


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

If it's pics you wanna see you just have to ask mr...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 16, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> If it's pics you wanna see you just have to ask mr...View attachment 2779679View attachment 2779680View attachment 2779681View attachment 2779682


Any particular reason you use clear cups?

There's somebody here that DOES use clear, but he drops them inside red ones so he can lift the clear one out and peep the roots.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

I couldn't find 16oz cups ANYWHERE here for some reason. guess when I went it was buying frenzy on 16oz's??!! lol..... Finally found that pack in the clothing section at wally world..... I'm only using them for the contest.
I like how you can see the roots too.....


I have 18oz reds i'm now using, instead of the 6" pots, for first plant of my plugs...

Some BD clones will stay in cups for breeding purposes. No need to make the plant HUGE for seed production...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 16, 2013)

my lady is starting too flower


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 16, 2013)

haha damn, I feel behind. grooowww grooowww!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope I win. Its usually better imo if I put dem autos in 3gal containers at least.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 16, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> If it's pics you wanna see you just have to ask mr...View attachment 2779679View attachment 2779680View attachment 2779681View attachment 2779682


Lookin good stew nice and green. Should wrap aluminum around the cup at least bud. Dem roots don't like light. Did she sex yet??


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

I got other cups I put em in to block the light.

None have sexed. the last batch that was planted 7/15 didn't sex on time either. not too worried about it. they are 18 days old. in a week they'll be twice this size...


----------



## MdwNtr (Aug 16, 2013)

@tek ok, not very knowledgeable on autos, ive only grown one and it was a male. switched to 12/12. i guess there is still a small window to flower but like i said, imma mostly honest guy so if it doesnt show soon im going to drop from the comp.

also, i agree w/ what was said about the chit chat and banter being part of the fun of the comp but a seperate thread just for viewing pics and updates is cool. how about making it your official submission to post every pic you took into a seperate thread so as to see the progress of each individual . but again, im not bothered.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey MdwNtr- I'm a little confused as to the 12/12 switch. How old is she? Do you got pics?

Auto's run 18/6,20/4, and 24/0. . 12/12 is for Photoperiod plants. to induce flowering indoors when they have developed enough to bud.


----------



## MdwNtr (Aug 17, 2013)

i would say about 35-40 days 

(edit: my math could be off. they were germinated about 5 or so days before the contest officially started). ive heard that when autos arent completely stable that a switch is necessary to flower but again, im not sure if any of the things ive read is true because i havent been able to put into practice. unfortunately i dont but before i left out, i took measurements. only about 11.5 inches tall from the top of the soil and almost non existent side branching. if you can wait for a day or so (monday would be better so i dont have to rush.) i can definitely snap some shots.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 17, 2013)

the contest started 19 days ago. officially. however there are a few early and a few late entries.

I'm pretty sure you were one of them.(I remember reading your post when you started, but you weren't around for a few weeks after correct?)

As for the lady.. If she is that tall and has no side branches and IS 35+ days old, something is wrong.. Not an auto first off(I can't see a real autoflower not flowering after a month and not growing vigorously by now), Not enough light second, and maybe something is off with the nutes you have been using if any........This is 32 days old today She's starting to bud now and has MANY branches... 


PM me info on your lights, nutes, and if you have an exact date that would help... Also the strain you think you have(I know you got it from a friend so whatever he/she said)....... I'll run back in the thread and find out if it helps....


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 17, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I got other cups I put em in to block the light.
> 
> None have sexed. the last batch that was planted 7/15 didn't sex on time either. not too worried about it. they are 18 days old. in a week they'll be twice this size...


Sounds about right. I'm sure by then they'll show what's under their skirt. Doing good bud yers gots a deep green.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 17, 2013)

MdwNtr said:


> I just saw this thread. i know its supposed t be auto but I have 2 going in cups right now, about 2 weeks old but i dont think they are stable. I havent seen any sex organs lol. is it too late to enter or have i started too early? it would also be my second documented grow but 4th all together. I probably dont stand a chance though with all of you vets, even if i do get let in lol but i still wanna try.



Here's your first post with the contest. 7-21-2013 2:12am EST


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 17, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Sounds about right. I'm sure by then they'll show what's under their skirt. Doing good bud yers gots a deep green.


Watch my thread. this spyder fem I got going in a 3gal is popping purple calyx already... first ones are all purple. so I am hoping for the best!. Gonna make sure I use the Hermed male(YES HERMED MALE, was male now is a herm. lol and he's got purple calyx too!) to pollenate this bitch and get some NICE purp auto seeds. I'll do what I can with one of the SOLO's too to get fem seeds.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't really tinker much with the autos. Last time I spent money on vertigo autos. I wasn't pleased. When I'm getting more cash flow I might buy em. But for now any freebie autos I get. Go in the ground outside. Well except my entry of course.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. hope all is well you guys way..  Wanted to stop in and post my pics of my AK-47 (auto) I enetered in for the contest. 
And also "thank everyone" that has sent out warm wishes to my Mother & me, and also for all the prayers.  means a lot to us all..

*on the Ak, I went ahead 3 nights ago & topped her. I also dropped her light schedule down to 20/4 the same night. Flushed her alittle for the past 2 days, and then going to start back with a light feeding of bloom food. Here she is..


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 17, 2013)

dammnn looks great and possibly the best cup ever haha


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 17, 2013)

OrangeHaze said:


> dammnn looks great and possibly the best cup ever haha


Thanks, if you where commenting on my AK-47(auto) in her little 16 ounce Incrediable Hulk cup..  I thought I would try to go original with her. Hoping the Hulk will inspire her to turn into the "Green Monster"! Haha


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 17, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks, if you where commenting on my AK-47(auto) in her little 16 ounce Incrediable Hulk cup..  I thought I would try to go original with her. Hoping the Hulk will inspire her to turn into the "Green Monster"! Haha


hells yea, exactly what I was thinking, green monster for a green monster


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 17, 2013)

OrangeHaze said:


> dammnn looks great and possibly the best cup ever haha





OrangeHaze said:


> hells yea, exactly what I was thinking, green monster for a green monster


Haha!  that's great! Thanks again bro.. means a lot..


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks to me any ak47 autos do stellar. I think Stews avatar is a ak47 auto.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 17, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Looks to me any ak47 autos do stellar. I think Stews avatar is a ak47 auto.


No number. Auto AK by G13 Labs


[h=2]Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree[/h]

*Auto AK* »»» AK47 x Unknown Ruderalis Probably
AK47
»»» Colombia x Mexico x Thailand x Afghanistan
Colombia »»» Sativa
Mexico »»» Sativa
Thailand »»» Sativa
Afghanistan »»» Indica

Unknown Ruderalis »»» Ruderalis 

lol


----------



## Vigth (Aug 17, 2013)

Dam this thread is awesome, super nice hulk solo cup .


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 17, 2013)

@ Dank that monster is gonna be a sure winner for the indoor entries. I'm currently in guerilla mode.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 17, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> No number. Auto AK by G13 Labs
> 
> 
> [h=2]Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree[/h]
> ...


I'm noticing that the best autos have sativa in em.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 17, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I'm noticing that the best autos have sativa in em.


I'm thinking a lot of that has to do with breeders trying to shorten the time to have a good sativa so more time is put into sativa leaning strains. You can grow a good indica with good results from photoperiod in the time as some auto's. Just my opinion.


----------



## WattSaver (Aug 17, 2013)

Update time:

Day 29 PE outdoors perlite & soil hempy. Overnight lows have been in the low 50's the last wk. Hoping for a mild sept. Cup is ahead of bigger sisters in flowering maturity. 
View attachment 2780788View attachment 2780790View attachment 2780789View attachment 2780791

I'm assuming outdoor category for cups that spend their nights outside... Not plants treated like house cats.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 17, 2013)

So growing in a sunny window sill is not considered outdoor?? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 17, 2013)

this is correct....any outdoor plant must spend its full day/night outdoor, if it is brought inside then it is considered an indoor plant, whether it be day or night. i have no problem with starting it in a window to be put outside when its bigger, but if its brough in nightly you might as well grow it inside because it will be considered indoor, we expect the honor system on this and we arent going to be rule and regulation nazis, thanks.


----------



## Mestizomatt (Aug 18, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> View attachment 2738091View attachment 2738093LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARTED!  i'm good with the 25th. ANY OBJECTIONS?????


you got that thing on steroids and life support? lmfao


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 18, 2013)

aw man. I think I'll be able to get in on this one!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 18, 2013)

Mestizomatt said:


> you got that thing on steroids and life support? lmfao


I see you like my aerator. lol..... I switched cup sizes from that pic to a smaller cup but still got that aerator hooked up to one cup.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 18, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I'm thinking a lot of that has to do with breeders trying to shorten the time to have a good sativa so more time is put into sativa leaning strains. You can grow a good indica with good results from photoperiod in the time as some auto's. Just my opinion.


That's why I don't buy auto's


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 18, 2013)

Wattsaver what is your average temperature outdoors?? Outdoors in a solo yer doing great.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 18, 2013)

_




Originally Posted by *jimmer6577* 
I'm thinking a lot of that has to do with breeders trying to shorten the time to have a good sativa so more time is put into sativa leaning strains. You can grow a good indica with good results from photoperiod in the time as some auto's. Just my opinion.

_
​





Chronic Masterbator said:


> That's why I don't buy auto's


thats like comparing baton twirling to hockey " a sativa with indica run times" <~~~~~ i want that statement to have my babies O.O


----------



## MdwNtr (Aug 18, 2013)

problem could be with the lights. i havent swapped out since getting them a few months back and theyve been on constantly. idk though. its not my first time running from these particular sets, infact i just got a quarter off the last set....might be a lil immature but its cool for me. i have no problems backing out if thats what's in question, i only wanted to show what i could do. also, i only have a general idea of when they were started. im super busy with school and running a biz so days sort of run together and i sleep when i can. freetime gets spent on here and with my lady.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 18, 2013)

some need a push to get going a few dark hours but the whole 12/12 thing on a auto is for bud structure for the most part it will flower under whatever 
IMO you can "usually" tell if its a ruderalis cross from what the tips of the leaves look like 
the blade of the leaf is like a small indica and the tip is somewhat sativa long and thin
just something ive noticed


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 18, 2013)

sup all, sorry i havent been around much been working the graveyard alot latley, my girl is small but shes going, i will update with pics if not tonight then tomorrow for sure, as of right now i beleive the last list i posted is the entrants we have, i beleive its something like 25-28 people which is pretty good, im NOT going to be accepting anymore entrants very soon...this means even if you got a confirm from me if you do not reply within the next 72 hours it WILL be to late. after that the contest will be closed to entrants and we can start working toward the veg/flower stagegood luck everyone!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 18, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not saying I don't like the run time. I just prefer the potency photoperiods give me. Plus I can make clones and get a harvest in bout the same time frame as an auto.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 18, 2013)

tharoomman said:


> aw man. I think I'll be able to get in on this one!


 im unsure if you want to play or not friend but either way you must send me a confirmation PM letting me know your in, please also read all the rules and the other sticky for this thread. please and thank you. good luck!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 18, 2013)

AK- got some new cups today. 
Dank mentioned that he found the one he got at wally world so i got 3 new ones.
they are shorter than the clear cups but i am just going to pull all 3 of mine out of the clear cups and put them in the new 16oz. cups i got.
I'm NOT adding new soil or anything to the cups. just transferring what i have to the new cups.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 18, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> AK- got some new cups today.
> Dank mentioned that he found the one he got at wally world so i got 3 new ones.
> they are shorter than the clear cups but i am just going to pull all 3 of mine out of the clear cups and put them in the new 16oz. cups i got.
> I'm NOT adding new soil or anything to the cups. just transferring what i have to the new cups. View attachment 2782267



I am perfectly ok with this stew, aaannnd being the ring leader here, me being okay = everyone being okay...


problems? i see none  




good luck buddy!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 18, 2013)

THANKS! Just thought, since the clear don't fit completely into my other solo's to block the roots from the strong lights,
I'd get a darker cup for that..... 
So i got a pink PRINCESS cup hahahahha, Wonder Woman(that plant is showing sex today, fem, YEAH!), and finally BATMAN. 

I couldn't find another decent comic book character so i got the pink one.  Think maybe it'll help her go fem too!? lol


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 18, 2013)

So my critical cheese is already showing some signs of sex and only has about 5 nodes of growth I'm very impressed. I'll have some pics in the next couple days. I just checked its apparently been 18 days since sprout I can't believe it.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 19, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> So my critical cheese is already showing some signs of sex and only has about 5 nodes of growth I'm very impressed. I'll have some pics in the next couple days. I just checked its apparently been 18 days since sprout I can't believe it.


nice! cant wait to see


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> So my critical cheese is already showing some signs of sex and only has about 5 nodes of growth I'm very impressed. I'll have some pics in the next couple days. I just checked its apparently been 18 days since sprout I can't believe it.


mine popped hairs today aswell


----------



## Diablow420 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hope I can still enter...The containers I'm using are less then 16 oz...I still don't know sex yet...currently my plants are at day 13 [video=youtube;BlDpjsKFtPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=BlDpjsKFtPw[/video]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 19, 2013)

Diablow420 said:


> Hope I can still enter...The containers I'm using are less then 16 oz...I still don't know sex yet...currently my plants are at day 13 [video=youtube;BlDpjsKFtPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=BlDpjsKFtPw[/video]


 pm AK and ask


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like the BCA entry grows are sexed already. I can't wait to see different phenos. Am I the only one doing BCA outside?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 19, 2013)

PM AK as he said. but tell him you're in. plain and simple. he gave a 72 hour deadline last night so 48 hours left. 2 more days for entries and it's closed.



edit: gonna get some microscope shots of the small preflowers on my SOLO's and a line up of the new cups. (P.S.- I found superman today but I've already cut the bottom holes in the princess cup so she's staying lol)


----------



## Diablow420 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks...I just sent him a message.... I also forgot to mention I'm growing a cross I made....Diesel Ryder x Purple JEM....I'm not expecting anything huge or potent...Just some tasty flowers


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 19, 2013)

tek is correct, we are accepting entries until wendsday at midnight, after that registration willbe CLOSED for good, thanks everyone and goodluck! here is the list thus far

thundercat
mrblu
growingforpeace
sxistew
smoke and coke
jbrown3
wattsaver
nicksin
roseypeach
coloradoronin
tekdc911
dankster420
orangehaze
chronicmasterbator
s0lumn
crankyxr
technical dan
new24420grow
mdwntr
thequetzalcoatl
beginner420
situation420
jimmer6577
x420FyUoCuK420x
bigworm6969
bf80255
bird dog
diablow420


----------



## s0lumn (Aug 20, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I got other cups I put em in to block the light.
> 
> None have sexed. the last batch that was planted 7/15 didn't sex on time either. not too worried about it. they are 18 days old. in a week they'll be twice this size...


That clear cup inside other cup idea is a great way to watch your plant's progress


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

s0lumn said:


> That clear cup inside other cup idea is a great way to watch your plant's progress


Spyder with some LST(no longer tied down now)

Spyder EXTREME LST lol....Female I think. will know by tomorrow.
Spyder untouched, growing it as is.
All 3 to compare the difference in growth. Untouched is by far the best so far. and here's the line up


----------



## s0lumn (Aug 20, 2013)

yea I just saw it wasn't working out for you


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

s0lumn said:


> yea I just saw it wasn't working out for you


Not that it wasn't working for me now. it's just that the roots will fill the sides of the cup and then the light will fry them. so the plant would end up stunting from root damage. so I just thought a well insulated colored cup would work best.  I'll pop a BD clone into a clear cup for a bit if you really wanna see the pics of it growing up lol....


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 20, 2013)

opened my box up at 6 am 
booster fan motor hung up 
105 f 
no plants showing immediate damage 
glad i caught it it runs 15 degrees hotter in the day usually


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 20, 2013)

they should be fine tek, stuff like this has happened to me more than once and as long as the plants werent in there for multiple days u r OK, i noticed it takes about 2-3 days of 100plus temps before real damage starts to occur to the plant (damage that we can see)

whether or not it causes unseeable damager. im not sure


----------



## bird dog (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey there AK and all you stoner friends I have'nt met yet. I can't wait for the start of the Auto contest AK is sponsoring. I'm getin stuff ready here now. Hell...look at the 16 once cup I picked up for 14.50 for my entry. It even has holes at the bottom already! Now, I have to find a container to put it into. I thought it might be a 20 oncer, but then I saw the writing on the side.



LMAO LMAO- yep...just finished some Airee!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

Bird dog. Not to be a dick about it or anything but. did you make that ALL by yourself? lol.... 
Did you happen to try the spell check?? 
Ounces.  you forgot the u  
EDIT BUTTON?! lol just playin with ya buddy..


----------



## bird dog (Aug 20, 2013)

Good call on my skills here stew! Now...I can't even edit it cause you buseted me already (lmao). Rock on...


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

Fell free to edit if you'd like. I have an edit post button too  If anything you editing the whole post would make ME look dumb afterwards hahahaha


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 20, 2013)

I moved my outside baby to the outside today. I live in the woods on a big hill so wind is an issue with the cup. So I put it in a big pot with nails to hold it in place. Here's some pics in case it's an issue but I used rusty nails so you know I'm not trying to grow into the other pot below.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

Rusty nails sound like a great medium!  j/k  growing up I see


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 20, 2013)

@AK 
really was just worried about the party cups they're higher up on the canopy 
any plants with actual size have a fan blowing under the canopy and above 
could hear a loud ERRRRRRRR!!!!!!! funny thing is someone im my dream/nightmare was screaming my name 
I think my plants were trying to communicate with me >.<



*edit
pics of the original 3 party cups 
one moved up in the world and married for money and got a bomb ass new crib and has settled in 
the other 2 are making it im hoping they get a complex and try to show the other sister up


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 20, 2013)

Well I told you guys I'd get some pics of these girls eventually so here they are! I havn't done my hybrid hydro setup yet as I havn't finished converting my veg room to hydro, and don't want to put the autos under 12/12 in my main tray seems like a waste. 

First we have some pics of the critical cheese auto, 19 days from sprout and it is beginning to flower! I guess it really is an auto .











Here is the bluecheese Auto. Also at 19 days, and I think it will be showing sex in the next week from the looks of her.


----------



## MdwNtr (Aug 20, 2013)

this is what im working with so far. the leaves themselves are curling a bit around the edges. ive tied down the plant in an attempt to get some light to the the lower branches but ended up snapping it a bit. ive got a new light in and now i play the waiting game. 

@tek what do you think? hasnt showed sex yet. the pic above looks like a shoot is trying to grow from the side. i believe the problemwas with the light because just a hour after the change and it perked up a bit. also pics are before watering.

edit: now that i look at others, my plant isnt sh!t. sure smells good though lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2013)

its my birthday show me your party cups bitches!  with a sign too saying happy birthday sunni and i will rep you with my 590+ rep points


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> its my birthday show me your party cups bitches!  with a sign too saying happy birthday sunni and i will rep you with my 590+ rep points


Happy Birthday sunni  Little more than just the cups for you


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 20, 2013)

this one just wont stand up straight you guys are lucky its a photoperoid O.O im sooo j/k 














there you go Sunni and happy B-day what are you 19 now ? 
lol my stoner ass forgot the card >.<
ok got the card 
go go gadget doodle skills 
stupid camera with auto light correct sh!t


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> its my birthday show me your party cups bitches!  with a sign too saying happy birthday sunni and i will rep you with my 590+ rep points


Happy B day Sunni. I'll post a pic for ya tomorrow when its Sunny


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 20, 2013)

MdwNtr said:


> View attachment 2784915View attachment 2784916View attachment 2784917View attachment 2784919View attachment 2784920View attachment 2784921View attachment 2784922 this is what im working with so far. the leaves themselves are curling a bit around the edges. ive tied down the plant in an attempt to get some light to the the lower branches but ended up snapping it a bit. ive got a new light in and now i play the waiting game.
> 
> @tek what do you think? hasnt showed sex yet. the pic above looks like a shoot is trying to grow from the side. i believe the problemwas with the light because just a hour after the change and it perked up a bit. also pics are before watering.
> 
> edit: now that i look at others, my plant isnt sh!t. sure smells good though lol


hard to tell ill send you some pics of what im talking about ruderalis have this crazy 5 petal leaf and the tips get thin but kida fatten back up right at the tip like a backwards tear drop 
its over a month and hasnt shown preflower ? plant looks good by the way


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni got hearts.. If you were a guy you would have gotten X's lol..... I never just DOT the I....


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 20, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> sunni got hearts.. If you were a guy you would have gotten X's lol..... I never just DOT the I....


lol i gave her a x on the I and a doodle of a bump girl >.< now she's gonna think i was calling her a dude 
thanks alot stew  jk bud trololol


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> its my birthday show me your party cups bitches!  with a sign too saying happy birthday sunni and i will rep you with my 590+ rep points :d



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUNNI!! 
I LOVE YOU!!!
IF I WAS IN CANADA I WOULD MARRY YOU. or at least try..
*


for real.
_ireallyreallyreallyloveyou._


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 20, 2013)

well if you feel that strongly AK then maybe you should move to polar bear land
i mean could you imagine smoking a penguin out i bet theres some that have never been stoned in there life


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUNNI!!
> I LOVE YOU!!!
> IF I WAS IN CANADA I WOULD MARRY YOU. or at least try..
> *
> ...


ak do you love me or something? lol

but for real you say that to everyone

thanks for the pics folks super cute, sxlstew has oddly nice writing for a man and tek drew up a super cute cartoon girl!


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 20, 2013)

to my fav. person on the interwebs!


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> ak do you love me or something? lol
> 
> but for real you say that to everyone
> 
> thanks for the pics folks super cute, sxlstew has oddly nice writing for a man and tek drew up a super cute cartoon girl!




of course i love you  i never say something i dont mean! 



happy birthday dearest!


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 20, 2013)

i can draw but cant write worth a dam someone ask's for a tattoo and they show me anything that has letters in it i send them to a buddy >.<


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 20, 2013)

i have both terrible handwriting skills and drawing skills, i can write decent cursive and stuff like that but if im printing it literally is about as good as an 8-12 year old kid lol


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Just a reminder to everyone. It is now 4:11AM EST. I am going to bed now (or soon) --- If i do not receive a confirmation PM from anyone who wants to join by the time I log on tomorrow then the contest WILL BE OFFICIALLY CLOSED...This means, i am logging off right now...if I wake up tomorrow and log on and you have PM'ed me asking to join then that is OK. But if I do not receive this PM by the time I log on tomorrow then the contest will be closed for good. I am trying to give everyone one last chance to enter if they want so here is your chance. Please PM me between right now and tomorrow when I wake up and log on. If I do not receive a PM by then it will be to late. The contest is already WELL under way and I feel I have given everyone and anyone MORE than ample time to join if they want to. If not, dont worry there will be other contests down the road on RIU and you can enter then.
*

to everyone that HAS entered just a reminder. PLEASE GO AND READ ALL THE AUTOFLOWER SOLO CUP CONTEST RULES, REGULATIONS AND GUIDELINES. THERE IS A STICKY IN THIS SUBFORUM STATING CLEARLY WHAT ALL THE RULES ARE, AS WELL AS THE PRIZES, THE RULES AND SOME GUIDELINES ARE ALSO ON THIS THREAD IF YOU LOOK FOR THEM. WE MAY OR MAY NOT START A NEW THREAD FOR UPDATES, INFO AND PICS ON ALL OF THE ENTRANTS, I HAVENT DECIDED YET. I WILL DECIDE WHAT WE ARE GOING TO DO IN THE COMING DAYS SO FOR NOW JUST POST YOUR PICS AND INFO/UPDATE TO THIS THREAD, IF THE TIME COMES THAT WE START A NEW THREAD WE CAN MOVE THE POSTS THEN OR MAKE NEW POSTS. I WANT TO WISH EVERYONE THE BEST OF LUCK IN THE CONTEST AND I WILL POST THE RULES CLEARLY FOR EVERYONE TO SEE ONE MORE TIME HERE TOMORROW ONCE I GET A CHANCE. BUT AS I STATED, ON THE OTHER STICKY ALL THE RULES ARE POSTED WITHIN 2 OR 3 PAGES SO ITS NOT A LONG READ FOR PEOPLE, SO PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO LOOK THEM OVER AND READ THEM IF YOU HAVENT ALREADY. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE FOR ALL THE HELP AND GOOOOOOOODDD LUCK!!


----------



## technical dan (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm kinda late but happy birthday sunni


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

technical dan said:


> I'm kinda late but happy birthday sunni
> 
> View attachment 2785305View attachment 2785306View attachment 2785307


She got started early. 12am... So it's STILL her birthday


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 21, 2013)

daww, I'm late, the ONE night I don't look at RIU and.. lol Happy Birthday anyway Sunni


----------



## mrblu (Aug 21, 2013)

heres my solo cup now with some critical kush in the background and white widow in the flowering room.


----------



## Diablow420 (Aug 21, 2013)

What autoflower are you growing...It should of shown sex by now


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I have checked my PM inbox for the last time. 


REGISTRATION FOR THE AUTO-FLOWER SOLO CUP CONTEST IS OFFICIALLY CLOSED.
I FEEL I HAVE GIVEN MORE THAN ENOUGH TIME FOR ANYONE WHO WANTED TO ENTER
WE WILL NO LONGER BE ACCEPTING ENTRANTS
WE HAVE A TOTAL OF: 28 PARTICIPANTS THAT ARE PLAYING IN THE CONTEST
I WANT TO WISH EVERYONE THE BEST OF LUCK!!
FOR NOW PLEASE POST PICS\INFO OF YOUR ENTRY IN THIS THREAD...
IF THAT CHANGES YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED EITHER HERE OR BY PM
ANY THREAD PERTAINING TO THIS CONTEST WILL BE STICKIED IN THE AUTOFLOWER SUB FORUM. FOR NOW WE ARE JUST USING THIS ONE AND THE RULES AND GUIDELINES THREAD. YOU MAY POST ON EITHER OR, BUT KEEP THE INFO/PICS TO THIS THREAD AND QUESTIONS AND CONCERNS TO THE OTHER ONE.

THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION AND AGAIN, GOOD LUCK!!



HERE IS THE LIST OF ALL THE ENTRANTS, THIS LIST IS FINAL, THERE WILL BE NO MORE PEOPLE ADDED TO IT, THANKS AND PEACE. 

_*thundercat
mrblu
growingforpeace
sxistew
smoke and coke
jbrown3
wattsaver
nicksin
roseypeach
coloradoronin
tekdc911
dankster420
orangehaze
chronicmasterbator
s0lumn
crankyxr
technical dan
new24420grow
mdwntr
thequetzalcoatl
beginner420
situation420
jimmer6577
x420FyUoCuK420x
bigworm6969
bf80255
bird dog
diablow420
aknight3*
_


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks AK.. How's it going bro ?: Good I sure hope. Doing ok here I reckon. Well, just thought I would stop in with a few pictures of the AK-47(auto) I am running, and say hello to everyone. Well, nuff of all that.. haha.. 
Here she is.. 

Green Monster.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 21, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks AK.. How's it going bro ?: Good I sure hope. Doing ok here I reckon. Well, just thought I would stop in with a few pictures of the AK-47(auto) I am running, and say hello to everyone. Well, nuff of all that.. haha..
> Here she is..
> 
> Green Monster.




*Edit* yesterday morning she was looking alittle "yellow" 2 me, and I could see it working from her bottom up, so I hit her with just alittle "Dyna-Gro", and today she's looking better already..


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 21, 2013)

i am doing OK dank, how are you? i hope all is well with you ?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

View attachment 2785769 Batman is a bitch!  So that makes 2 of 3 female so far.... Wonder woman is still going thru puberty but should pop hairs anyday now.  As for the big princess...... Not a fuckin clue . Take care all. Till next time..


----------



## MRD2001 (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn it, I miss the solo cup entry dead line. I'm going to try a couple of clones in a solo cup just for shits and giggles. Maybe a few bag seeds also. Practice for the next time I guess.


----------



## mrblu (Aug 21, 2013)

Diablow420 said:


> What autoflower are you growing...It should of shown sex by now


mine is just a little over 2 weeks sprouted.

oh and its blueberry x sweet tooth auto was a freebie from sos.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 21, 2013)

i popped 2 " a little kushy " into party cups today did i meet the deadline ?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> i popped 2 " a little kushy " into party cups today did i meet the deadline ?


FAIL! lol. j/k bro. TODAY?! really? I thought you have been posting pics for weeks lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 21, 2013)

i have but i ordered way back in the gap and it took almost 20 days to get my beans after complications
was half ass being serious lol

*edit took 21 days with the email time and all


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

OH SHIT. sorry dude. completely skipped my mind... Forgot that shit happened... Well get yourself some Rapid Start and get that bitch growin quick lol.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 21, 2013)

growth hormones are on the way 
is there going to be a piss test for entries wouldnt want it to fail for steroids
honestly doubt ill win anything the akr is fine for a entry but the ALK's will keep it company in party cups maybe ill get a male


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

Your marijuana has tested positive for marijuana. i'm afraid you're Disqualified. 


HAHAHAHHA j/k


----------



## new2420grow (Aug 21, 2013)

Here's my little Nirvana Northern Light. For the first couple of weeks, she wasn't doing anything, but finally about 6 days ago, she sprouted extra leaves and started growing up.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 21, 2013)

Hers my lady sexed a lil claw going not to bad. Fuckin heat here jumped. This would be the last time I grow a auto outdoor in a solo. HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sunni!! I forgot the card bad memory.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

ALL 3 are female. but Wonder Woman still has no hairs... so I may be wrong on that one.... but there's female looking preflowers. pointy and shit. not rounded at the top.......  so I may have all 3 solo's FEMALE


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 22, 2013)

howdy everyone! hope we are all doing good  anyone who hasnt posted a pic of their entry please do so when you have time (this includes my lazy ass)



yes. i will post my entry tonight or tomorrow i promise gang! im very behind and super slow on it, i started late cause of vacation and other obligations but shes a nice little girl. jsut small



goodluck everyone!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 22, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> howdy everyone! hope we are all doing good  anyone who hasnt posted a pic of their entry please do so when you have time (this includes my lazy ass)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should I go back the last few pages and count how many times I have heard about these pictures you plan to take 
just kiddin with ya buddy.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 22, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> howdy everyone! hope we are all doing good  anyone who hasnt posted a pic of their entry please do so when you have time (this includes my lazy ass)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same with me as mine has not been growing much since it cracked. i have never had a seedling stay a seedling for so long. 

i am not complaining about it though. this was started near the end of my veg stage of clones so maybe all the clones towering over the red dwarf auto has given it low self esteem and is not growing.

or maybe its the fact of the red dwarf being so far from the light.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 22, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Should I go back the last few pages and count how many times I have heard about these pictures you plan to take
> just kiddin with ya buddy.


 lol i know stew i have been seriously slacking on it, i bet i have probably said im going to have them up 'tonight or tomorrow' about 5 times already lol but this time im serious! i promise  im such a lazy bastard


----------



## mrblu (Aug 22, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> same with me as mine has not been growing much since it cracked. i have never had a seedling stay a seedling for so long.
> 
> i am not complaining about it though. this was started near the end of my veg stage of clones so maybe all the clones towering over the red dwarf auto has given it low self esteem and is not growing.
> 
> or maybe its the fact of the red dwarf being so far from the light.


try putting something under it to raise it up lol


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 22, 2013)

it is raised as high as it's going to get. i am in this for fun and an auto is just not a priority atm.

and to make it even worse, the auto will be going to 12/12 soon unless i can come up with another plan. i guess this is the main reason i do not run any autos is due to my lighting schedule, unless i do a room of just autos.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 22, 2013)

I told my 13 other strains they just have to wait till the spyders are done. hahahaha. they seemed to get very mad at me and start drinking like crazy I'm watering twice to 3 times a week with MOST and obviously my solo's are getting watered EVERYDAY at this point.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 22, 2013)

Common y'all know the rules. Gotta post pics throughout the grow. Don't be shy!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 22, 2013)

ak said 3 pictures is all that is required for the contest. lol. seedling veg and flower.  I think it's just you and I who post weekly updates


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 22, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I told my 13 other strains they just have to wait till the spyders are done. hahahaha. they seemed to get very mad at me and start drinking like crazy I'm watering twice to 3 times a week with MOST and obviously my solo's are getting watered EVERYDAY at this point.


My old lady asked who I was talking to like "what female you talking to all sweet and shit". I was talking to my ladies like "ahhh.. baby here you go baby you like that." She then realised and walked away like this >>>


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey gangsters! What's up ?: just wanted to stops in and post a few of the AK!  HAHA.. Now we all can fly high! Check out the little eagle I place at her base of the 16 ounce cup.  come on now! Won't you fly high with Dank ?: 

Hope everyones doing great! Ak, bro hang 1 second and I'm going to shoot you a pm..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 22, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> ak said 3 pictures is all that is required for the contest. lol. seedling veg and flower.  I think it's just you and I who post weekly updates


You 4 got me. Shit ass! Lol..


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 22, 2013)

My biggest is about that size now...... Competition ACCEPTED...... lol 

I'm packin it up now dank. where we smoking?? Right here, your place, or mine? hahahah


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 22, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> You 4 got me. Shit ass! Lol..


SORRY DANK! Welcome to the MPC!



"Multi Picture Club"


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Its all good. I thought you where meaning posting updates 4 the auto contest. Lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Either or bro.. doesn't matter 2 me. Just fire that shit up! Haha


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Its all good. I thought you where meaning posting updates 4 the auto contest. Lol


I was. Chronic and I have posted just about every other day lol....... You've got a few in there too! lol but you have to update your thread DAILY with the 50+ strains you're running. I almost have 50 plants! lol I don't have the room for 50 strains though lol....... I do but not enough light I guess I should say lol...... YET


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, I would post more but I'm like 12 or 13 days behind so my lil one isn't much to look at yet hah


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

Knowing me i'd still post pics like this daily. lol HAHAHAH.. BTW that's not my auto.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 23, 2013)

no one puts baby in a corner.. cept me lol


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

I love the penny comparison.  It's not that small bro. Mine is bigger but size don't matter. 

it's an auto. it'll be flowering in 2-3 weeks lol...


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 23, 2013)

yea, she's doing alright  her fan leaves look different than my other strains, hopefully it'll be easier to get a pic of later


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 23, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I love the penny comparison.  It's not that small bro. Mine is bigger but size don't matter.
> 
> it's an auto. it'll be flowering in 2-3 weeks lol...


heeeyyyy take it easy man, I'm a grower not a shower 

more on SxIstews dirty lil secret  https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/709108-shooting-blanks.html#post9496833


----------



## nicksin (Aug 23, 2013)

Update time for me!


Things have been crazy and i have not gotten a chance to get on here to post.

i took these pictures 4 days ago and theres been so great growth since.

topped once and am training. no sex on ether yet but it should show within the next 10 days if my calculations are correct. i moved them outside about 5 days ago.


My tea / dunking bucket! worm casting strong, with kelp, molases, bat guano, small trace of epson, and a few other light organics



Top view


left is the jet, right is the haze, pretty much same pace atm


Jet 47, you can see nice side shoots starting.

the fem haze






The competition is heating up! cant wait to see everyones babies in full flower!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 23, 2013)

I wished I did indoor but their where to many entries in this category. Trying to keep it interesting.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 23, 2013)

nicksin said:


> Update time for me!
> 
> 
> Things have been crazy and i have not gotten a chance to get on here to post.
> ...


aww yeaa lookin good!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> howdy everyone! hope we are all doing good  anyone who hasnt posted a pic of their entry please do so when you have time (this includes my lazy ass)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tick tock, tick tock, tick tock,  hahaha just playin around buddy.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 23, 2013)

ok so i found a spiderman party cup tell me what ya'll think 

that look about right ?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

does it have letter - 16 on the bottom?? there's superman too.... I almost got it. but already have the princess lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 23, 2013)

lol its a trash can stew >.<
im just a really big guy with big hands lol

i think the topping turned FIM had a positive effect


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

What's funny about that is.... I was like FUCK that looks like a bucket. But is it just the picture? lol.. I was holding up a cup myself to figure out if the dimentions were about right or not. HAHAHAHHAHAHHA I'm fuckin dense


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 23, 2013)

lol that spiderman cup does look pretty big.


----------



## Diablow420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's my entry...I had a little N deficiency at first(I'm using recycled Roots Organics)...I dosed her this morning and everything is back to normal...If you can tell...she's a mutant


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 23, 2013)

Diablow420 said:


> Here's my entry...I had a little N deficiency at first(I'm using recycled Roots Organics)...I dosed her this morning and everything is back to normal...If you can tell...she's a mutant View attachment 2788919View attachment 2788920


is it the 3 node mutant or is it zig zag growth from the start ?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

Wonder Woman grew balls.  lol So I just chucked it. leaving Princess and Batman in the fight. Princess is the biggest of the 2.. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 23, 2013)

grr that's it, imma get me a new cup


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

They got Superman at walmart. lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> **I** Wonder **ifshesa** Woman grew balls.


I guess that question's answered.


----------



## Diablow420 (Aug 24, 2013)

It started out normal but changed into a 3 node mutant


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I guess that question's answered.


You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


I'll see you tomorrow sir........ lol


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 24, 2013)

how we all doin today guys? i just woke up from the fuckin grave yard shift at work, i found my camera this morning though so!....give me a couple minutes im gonna snap a few pics of my solo cup bitch and post them!  




its about time huh


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> how we all doin today guys? i just woke up from the fuckin grave yard shift at work, i found my camera this morning though so!....give me a couple minutes im gonna snap a few pics of my solo cup bitch and post them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you didn't see my TICK TOCK TICK TOCK post. lol



aknight3 said:


> lol i know stew i have been seriously slacking on it, i bet i have probably said im going to have them up 'tonight or tomorrow' about 5 times already lol but this time im serious! i promise  im such a lazy bastard





SxIstew said:


> tick tock, tick tock, tick tock,  hahaha just playin around buddy.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 24, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> how we all doin today guys? i just woke up from the fuckin grave yard shift at work, i found my camera this morning though so!....give me a couple minutes im gonna snap a few pics of my solo cup bitch and post them!
> 
> its about time huh



i guess i better get on this myself when lights on. i will make it a worthwhile pic since i have stalled on this for so long. i wish i could take a pic like tek and make my plant huge like that cup.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 24, 2013)

alrighty folks, here are my three girls i started, there were 4 originally but one died while i was on vaca lol the other 3 somehow lived and are doing ok, like i said ive sort of been slacking but dont worry ill catch up


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

that just made up for the slacking hAHAHHAHAH


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> that just made up for the slacking hAHAHHAHAH


 i only do three things well

1. grow mj
2. flip cars
3. get bitches





i got outdoor plants to tend to! see you all soon!...good luck everyone!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 24, 2013)

lol had too  
[video=youtube;BKZqGJONH68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

that's #2.......... Seen it once before when the contest was first announced.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 24, 2013)

fail >.<


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

But you failed like a pro!


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 24, 2013)

Buddha-Seeds Red Dwarf Auto Fem

here is the cup. nothing special, no super heroes

i thought i would have to water twice a day, but the slow growth up top and down below is just not needing the water. maybe next time larger holes near the bottom.

sorry for the blurry seedling pic but this is the cup. 




the overhead shot. slow growing but that is fine with me, hopefully the finish is where she will shine.




a final pic of the recent chopping and what the red dwarf can look foward to.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Aug 25, 2013)

Super soil cup is showing sex! She's a girl!


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 25, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> Super soil cup is showing sex! She's a girl!


awww yeeeaa!


----------



## ColoradoRonin (Aug 25, 2013)

Update time...
Well as planned, out of 4 seeds sown I ended up with one female.
Here she is. My Mazar. Day 21

Keep em growin all!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey guys, Sad day....



Bakatare666 said:


> Hey everybody.
> I just got word from Dank that his mom passed this morning.
> Let's say a prayer for him and send our good thoughts!


Lets keep him in mind, and pray for him and his family.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 25, 2013)

Keep your head up Dank.
I have no idea of your religious beliefs. But you will be in my prayers as well.
Just know that there's all kinds of people here for you.
One day you will both meet back up in that big pot field in the sky.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn. Sending good vibes your way Dankster. Stay strong.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 25, 2013)

i just sent a personal PM to danks, everyone keep him and his family in your mind






i hope everyone is doing good otherwise, i am camping with the fam so ill be back for some updates tomorrow, PEACE. 





either way, it is a sad, sad day. we ALL should remember this and maybe take a second to reflect on what this kind of tragedy would mean to YOU or your family, please be mindful of that the next time you go visit your parents, or kiss your little ones goodbye. 




*B E M I N D F U L 
*


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 25, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i just sent a personal PM to danks, everyone keep him and his family in your mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice bro.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to aknight3 again.



*


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 26, 2013)

Insomnia Update 


I see you eyeballin my girls >.>
View attachment 2792458


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone got some aloe? My bitches got some sun burn. lol.... lookin a little hungry too. they can eat later 


HAHAHA I just noticed the twist tie is still on . I was gonna LST earlier but didn't. lol gotta go back in there now YAY


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 26, 2013)

dammit, slow down!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 26, 2013)

the one in the white 3 gallon grow bag is only 15 days older.View attachment 2792492
Digi cam tomorrow to get some close-ups of her... mMmMm purty. lol


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 26, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> the one in the white 3 gallon grow bag is only 15 days older.View attachment 2792492
> Digi cam tomorrow to get some close-ups of her... mMmMm purty. lol


dizam, I wanna go swimming in that lol


----------



## mrblu (Aug 26, 2013)

its a girl! 3 weeks old i believe il have to check my journal when im back at the grow site. started with nutes 2 days ago.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 26, 2013)

Everybody stuff is looking good, ak i got a question for you bro i went away for a weekend and came back to a dead auto i knew it was weak had to help it out of the soil when it sprouted took for ever to, so since then i planted another of fruit automatic from dinafem and its been sprouted at least 5 days now, i was wondering if im out of the contest or can i enter the fruit automatic just want to make sure and not make anyone mad, if not i understand thanks so much Bigworm69


----------



## new2420grow (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's an updated pic of lil Michonne. She's a Nirvana Northern Lights autofem.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 27, 2013)

whhhaaaatup my niggaaassssss  hope all is well in your hood.

i have some AMAAZZING outdoor going on this year, some professional lookin shit i tell ya, i dont usualy take or posts pics but these couple plots are so nice that i may not have a choice  hope everyone is doing well otherwise, and if u havent posted a pic of your entry yet get the fuck on it! you lazy fucker


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> whhhaaaatup my niggaaassssss  hope all is well in your hood.
> 
> i have some AMAAZZING outdoor going on this year, some professional lookin shit i tell ya, i dont usualy take or posts pics but these couple plots are so nice that i may not have a choice  hope everyone is doing well otherwise, and if u havent posted a pic of your entry yet get the fuck on it! you lazy fucker


Coming from one of the only people with only one set of pics posted..... HAHAHHAA


Just fuckin with ya buddy.. You need a new trim pal? haha I got my curve blade snips waiting.


----------



## technical dan (Aug 27, 2013)

CBD widow 20 days old


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 27, 2013)

technical dan said:


> CBD widow 20 days old View attachment 2794150View attachment 2794151


nice, looks great


----------



## WattSaver (Aug 27, 2013)

Got an auto UPDATE here


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

WattSaver said:


> Got an auto UPDATE here


Subbed to Lurk.


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 27, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Coming from one of the only people with only one set of pics posted..... HAHAHHAA
> 
> 
> Just fuckin with ya buddy.. You need a new trim pal? haha I got my curve blade snips waiting.


 lol yea i know, im a very private person by nature, which is why i just dont post alot of pictures, even since the very begining, i can only think of a handful of times that ive posted pics. its just the way i am  

the contest is mostly for others to show off their work, ive excluded myself from winning any prizes anyways so what I post is mostly for fun


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't always need pics when you have the knowledge.  and we ALL know you have the knowledge.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 27, 2013)

finish pics make me paranoid >.> 
i only pull a oz a plant so no need to show it off


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 27, 2013)

Never got an answer back so here the dianfem fruit automatic


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

you're fine bro. just grow it out.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks stew


SxIstew said:


> you're fine bro. just grow it out.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

I know if there was a problem it would have been posted. you had a plant originally and lost it. not your fault... you're all good. 

Edit: Hell I got 2 in cups. but only batman is going to be my finished entry.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 27, 2013)

I knew there had to be something wrong with it to because it was just weak like a runt, sometimes it happenes i guess, thanks stew


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 27, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> Never got an answer back so here the dianfem fruit automaticView attachment 2794486View attachment 2794487


looks like it was started by the deadline anyway bud so you should be fine

i planted 3 in party cups kept 2
transplanted one in a 3 gal and its getting massive


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks tek


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 27, 2013)

bigworm were you waiting for an answer from me? if so i apologize and what is the question? either way i say you have the green light from me to do whatever you need to do or did and you are in the contest as far as im concerned, as ive just checked my list and your on it. 



have a good day buddy  sorry if i missed you or didnt answer, it was my fault, i sometimes miss stuff, sorry  



edit: double checking the list, you are for sure on it buddy, so your good to go from me...and when it comes to this contest, thats all that really matters 


for people who are curious, here is the final particpant list. 

enjoy



*thundercat
mrblu
growingforpeace
sxistew
smoke and coke
jbrown3
wattsaver
nicksin
roseypeach
coloradoronin
tekdc911
dankster420
orangehaze
chronicmasterbator
s0lumn
crankyxr
technical dan
new24420grow
mdwntr
thequetzalcoatl
beginner420
situation420
jimmer6577
x420FyUoCuK420x
bigworm6969
bf80255
bird dog
diablow420*


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 27, 2013)

Its all good bro thanks stew got me


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> Its all good bro thanks stew got me



I'm not in charge though hahaha..  


But yes,
AK- I let him know already that he was listed and wouldn't be an issue for the second attempt.  lol

I knew you wouldn't say anything. Not like he was someone who was just now reading Oh an auto contest Sure i'll join. haha


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 27, 2013)

dont worry fellas i got some secrets up my sleeve and i will probably catch up and surpass u all, ur going to wish i got dq aahhhhh just kidding, Thanks u guys,u guys rock


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 27, 2013)

the way i see it stew and tek might as well be in charge, they sure as hell are here more than me. 


1.stew & tek
2.aknight3
3. flip cars
4. get bitches


nighty night


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

Tek is an insomniac; not by choice. 
and I stay up to change my daughters diaper in the middle of the night so she doesn't leak. HAHAHAHA

And I get up and come on here most the day. even when playing with my daughter I have my laptop with me so I can click Refresh on My Rollitup. lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 27, 2013)

This site rocks rollitup forever


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 27, 2013)

we will be here for at least as long as im alive, if this site went down i would personally contact the owner and take over the site or buy it from him and run it myself if i had to...and thats no joke. im 100% serious when I say that. therefore, as long as im around and have an internet connection, there WILL be a rollitup, and im sure im not the only one who feels this way so if I didnt do it, someone else would, i know this as fact.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll put RIU collection jars in local grocery stores hahaha 

I HIGHly doubt it will come to that.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 27, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> we will be here for at least as long as im alive, if this site went down i would personally contact the owner and take over the site or buy it from him and run it myself if i had to...and thats no joke. im 100% serious when I say that. therefore, as long as im around and have an internet connection, there WILL be a rollitup, and im sure im not the only one who feels this way so if I didnt do it, someone else would, i know this as fact.


Hell to the yeah


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 27, 2013)

nah i dont ever see rollie (the owner) putting this site down, if anything he will eventually sell it to the highest bidder, which will be for alot of money because this site makes more $ than youd think with adverts and such


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 27, 2013)

i think flippin cars should be at the top of the list 
need to figure out how to teach bitches to flip cars 
then only would have to worry about getting bitches


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 27, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> i think flippin cars should be at the top of the list
> need to figure out how to teach bitches to flip cars
> then only would have to worry about getting bitches


Yea, but do you really want bitches that can flip cars? Lol. Get cars, flip bitches. Win.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

Bitch please!


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> Its all good bro thanks stew got me


for any other questions please wait until you get an "official " response, stew is not a mod nor someone involved in the contest the way the mods who are running it are 
this isnt just specifically to you its to everyone else if someone asks a question gets an answer from someone not in the background of the contest we have to deal with the issues after
and this goes to anyone answering questions they shouldn';t be, you are potentially causing me and ak issues with members if you answer a question even if you think its right (pertaining to the contest of course) please do not do this or we have issues that are hard to solved and calm down pissed off members who are going by your information which you think could be right,. no matter how right you are please let any mods involved int he contest answer it


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 27, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> bigworm were you waiting for an answer from me? if so i apologize and what is the question? either way i say you have the green light from me to do whatever you need to do or did and you are in the contest as far as im concerned, as ive just checked my list and your on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Some of these peeps owe us some pics!


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 28, 2013)

thanks for chiming in sunni, she does have a good point as it would be bad if members were told one thing and then I tell them something different, Not only would it piss that member off who thought they were doing the right thing but just give the judges (sunni and I along with others) major headaches trying to fix stuff, HOWEVER, stew and tek I do thank you for doing a great job helping me and us with this contest so far. please do not think we dont appreciate the help, because we do. Lately my rollitup life has pretty much revolved around this contest as I spend so much time getting this set up and making sure it runs smoothly that I've sort of neglected my other mod duties, I am going to do a better job starting now of getting all of my duties accomplished. Thank you to EVERYONE who has helped, members and mods alike. iloveyou all


as for people posting pics and updating. I am going to make a new thread tonight or tomorrow. We are going to leave this thread open as well so members can chit chat and post pics and updates here as well. But i want to make a new thread with ONLY updates and pics of EVERY entry, Just so we can make it easier for judges and members who want to see the goods. This thread will remain open and for anyone who wants to post updates here and stuff is welcome to and we encourage it. I do want to keep this thread alive as well because I personally think this is a special thread. Not many places on this forum where members get together and for this many pages its ALL positive and good information, whether its chit chat or not....alot of the time threads turn into wars and arguments over stupid shit, and im just VERY glad that this thread has avoided all of that thus far. Therefore I feel it would not be pro-active to shut this one down. So we are going to keep this one going for members who still want to chat, post picsand updates here, as well as we are going to make a NEW thread....i had t ostop typing so i lost my train of thought but thats all for now



good luck everyone!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry for a late update guys. Been having a lot going on as a few of you may know. Give me a sec & I will do an update of the AK-49 I have going..  

Thanks


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 28, 2013)

totally unrelated purple haze #1 positronics
 box is about to be packed just popped 3 more auto's in small containers
 this was the middle size party cup got transplanted to 3 gal really taking off
 AKR FIM'd started flowering 
 AKR pinched she's a gymnast


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok. Here is my update for the AK-49 (auto) I have going for the contest. I decreased her light cycle to 20/4 and feed her straight h20 for a few days to flush out the veg nutes then switched back to flowering nutes already. She has been showing pistols now for 5 to 6 days. Where still flying high with the eagle that's landed in her cup!  haha..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey. I really like the AKR Fim'd one.. kinda remimds me of my AK's structure and the leaves look similar. 




tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 2795588 totally unrelated purple haze #1 positronics
> View attachment 2795589 box is about to be packed just popped 3 more auto's in small containers
> View attachment 2795590View attachment 2795591 this was the middle size party cup got transplanted to 3 gal really taking off
> View attachment 2795592 AKR FIM'd started flowering
> View attachment 2795593 AKR pinched she's a gymnast


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 28, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Ok. Here is my update for the AK-49 (auto) I have going for the contest. I decreased her light cycle to 20/4 and feed her straight h20 for a few days to flush out the veg nutes then switched back to flowering nutes already. She has been showing pistols now for 5 to 6 days. Where still flying high with the eagle that's landed in her cup!  haha..


lol i busted out my led's to add to my hps to try and keep up with you 
very nice dank


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 28, 2013)

ya it would of just kept stretching if i didnt top or something its a rudy looking pheno but they bud like a sativa in the end not the best in potency but yield is ok
the one i put in a 3 gal is the yield and potency i couldnt bare to leave it in a party cup


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 28, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'm not in charge though hahaha..


And here I was thinking I had already said I wasn't in charge...


Dank- the 49 looks great bro. 
think i'm gonna have to pollenate one of the 2 I got because I only have 6 seeds growing. or so it seems. lol... nice swelling going on though in the seeded areas of the older Spyder.
Plenty of pollen still so I can get a decent seed batch with one whole solo cupped plant if I need it. Not really a concern as of right now with all the other breeding I have planned.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 28, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> And here I was thinking I had already said I wasn't in charge...


lol agreed and my comment was purely observational 
but i can understand how it could be misconstrued


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> lol agreed and my comment was purely observational
> but i can understand how it could be misconstrued


very misconstrued stew is itsnt a jab at you
but weve been around the block long enough do you realize how many pm's i get about
WELL THIS USER TOLD ME THIS IN SUPPORT

they dont care if you said "but im not in charge"
all they care is that someone answered them and us mods arent following through it creates a lot of mess for us to have to clean up that kinda mess,


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 28, 2013)

sunni you do realize i was talking about my comment ?
and that quote is of my post ?


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> sunni you do realize i was talking about my comment ?
> and that quote is of my post ?


welli responded to yours than responded to stew so it was 2 birds with 1 stone


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 28, 2013)

ok well the way it reads i must of misunderstood


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> very misconstrued stew is itsnt a jab at you
> but weve been around the block long enough do you realize how many pm's i get about
> WELL THIS USER TOLD ME THIS IN SUPPORT
> 
> ...


I understand. 
I was basing my response on the fact that AK had already posted an updated list after he asked if it was ok to start a second auto... 
No intentions on messing anything up.. 

I hope I didn't cause you judges to receive messages asking if someone could enter late. that was not what I was saying to him.
I was simply letting him know AK had just posted a list the day before and he was on it. 

My problem I see now is that I didn't clarify one part of the post.
"I don't have a problem with it" I should have stated in the end AS A CONTESTANT. 

I understand how anyone could have taken that as me trying to run this in some way. 

thanks again sunni and I am sorry if I caused any issues for this contest.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 28, 2013)

holy crap guys, this is gonna be some steeeeeep competition!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 28, 2013)

OrangeHaze said:


> holy crap guys, this is gonna be some steeeeeep competition!!


hehe!!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2013)

OrangeHaze said:


> holy crap guys, this is gonna be some steeeeeep competition!!


Yep, we got some awesome "Cuppers" up in here.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 28, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> lol i busted out my led's to add to my hps to try and keep up with you
> very nice dank




Haha.. I hear that. Well then I don't guess you'd like 2 hear I will be adding a 1000 watt HPS/MH to go with what I already have going then huh.. ?: haha..  can't wait bro..


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 28, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Haha.. I hear that. Well then I don't guess you'd like 2 hear I will be adding a 1000 watt HPS/MH to go with what I already have going then huh.. ?: haha..  can't wait bro..


lol i have a lumatek high par 400w and 270 w of mixed spec 3w leds in a 2.5' x 3.5'
im at 6875 lumens per sq ft dont know how to figure the leds 
and yes im not liking the 1k watter addition 





ps glad to hear that your getting the 1k though ready for some of that good dirty girl porn your always posting


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 28, 2013)

Dank already won the yield category... lol just kidding. 
There is always the off chance that he somehow manages to fuck it up? lol

I need more light ASAP. gonna have to get this shit rush delivered. 
I am OUT of room in the 4'x4' side of the tent i am using. 
Things are going to spill into less light areas. and i don't want that...


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 28, 2013)

No def. just had sunburn and a dry day. recovering nicely though. 
Felt the need to pinch a bitch.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is a pic of my shitty auto. So wishing I put it in the ground or indoors. Solo cups outdoors in Florida no bueno.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 28, 2013)

thats the BC ? pretty colors
real limey i gotta try this strain now


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Tek yeah its bca coming to a end here soon. Choppy chop


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 28, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> thats the BC ? pretty colors
> real limey i gotta try this strain now


I think the blue berry side is influencing the color. I just hope its tasty and good smoke.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 29, 2013)

so uh, where's the new pic thread?


----------



## mrblu (Aug 29, 2013)

i dont believe in LSTing or supercropping these guys i think they look beautiful the way they grow. i do plenty of that stuff to my photo plants. and also popularity does not = yield.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm posting to officially with draw from the OUTSIDE portion only of this comp. The weather where I live won't accommodate a cup growing outside. So it's now repotted and chillin inside with 18/6 lights. My inside girl is alive and kicking. Looks as if she's about to really start growing.


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Aug 29, 2013)

here's my pineapple still pretty small but she's got preflowers


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 29, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> I'm posting to officially with draw from the OUTSIDE portion only of this comp. The weather where I live won't accommodate a cup growing outside. So it's now repotted and chillin inside with 18/6 lights. My inside girl is alive and kicking. Looks as if she's about to really start growing.View attachment 2796288


wow, her color looks amazing. nice one


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 29, 2013)

well, no huge update here so I made a time lapse of my fim for shits and grins. FIM was done on the 26th, and this a 24 hour lapse from the 27th to the 28th. Hoping when my LEDs get here I can have a decent finish. Probably not gonna see them till the 5th though cause of the holidays and I used basic shipping.

[video=dailymotion;x13xaz1]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x13xaz1_fimtlapse-1_lifestyle[/video]


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 29, 2013)

well heres my blue cheese, its not really digging the heat out in cali but its alright. Gave it it's first feeding today, started yellowing on the bottom leaves

Afghan Kush Ryder smelling of berries and mangos. Fiyaaaa!


one of my outdoor photoperiods. Northern Border Kush


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 29, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> well heres my blue cheese, its not really digging the heat out in cali but its alright. Gave it it's first feeding today, started yellowing on the bottom leaves
> 
> Afghan Kush Ryder smelling of berries and mangos. Fiyaaaa!
> 
> ...


*drool* that northern kush is hot


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks brotha, she's my babbbbby girl lol.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 29, 2013)

So it seems that the solo cups outdoor won't cut it. Jbrown3 mine looked the same til all the lower leafs started to yellow and fall off. But its looking to be frosty. Id be happy if I yield enough for a blunt. Oh well it was a freebie. What I do notice is thier stability. Dinafem seems to be consistent with autos. If I ever get another freebie auto from Dina its going in the ground.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Aug 29, 2013)

They look so cute guys


----------



## beginner420 (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like I'm out of the contest both my lowryder seeds I started sprouted and got watered and had light but just don't seem to be growing, I've been having problems with these seeds from great white north seed company


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 30, 2013)

sorry to hear about these unsuccessful entries, I hope everyone else is doing good and have some updates if you havent already, thanks guys!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 30, 2013)

Here is mine basking in the sunlight fellas.


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

i almost lost my blue cheese to those hard gusts of winds we were getting out here cali yesterday. the wind literally picked my red cup up and blew that shit like 4 feet a way from where it was sitting haahahaha, but its alright cause with a little bit of good ol' TLC she snapped out of it and was ready to rock.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

Well i'm glad She's ok!


I'm only gonna show off my pinched princess from now on.......

Just pollinated the other(all the lower tops but left the main cola buds alone)

May show off some pics of her mixed in when she starts to take and swell with seeds


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

here's that sexy little beast ahaha

here's my harvest this morning


----------



## demonhaze (Aug 30, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Here is mine basking in the sunlight fellas. View attachment 2797781


Very sativa dominant I take it?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

Some say Sativa Dom? lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 30, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> here's that sexy little beast ahaha
> 
> here's my harvest this morning


Weather is treating Yer bca good.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 30, 2013)

Fuck it chopped mine down here is the time line outdoor entry


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

That sucks man. 
Sorry you decided to do that. 
At least you can enjoy a nice joint or 2 off her.

I'll assume you won't be trying a solo outdoors again?


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

DUDEEEEEE! why man? you were doin good and it was nice to see i have a competitor, now i think im the only one in the outdoor contest lol


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 31, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> DUDEEEEEE! why man? you were doin good and it was nice to see i have a competitor, now i think im the only one in the outdoor contest lol


yes this is indeed unfortunate if the outdoor catergory only has 1 entry, hopefully by the end we can have at least 3-5 entries, if it does come down to only one member in the outdoor contest then what i will do is give the prize to the person who chose to do outdoor and finish. but i will also make a new category seperate from it and that way we can have all categories filled, thanks guys hope all is going well.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 31, 2013)

Nah that's my entry from beginning to end. I like my buds to give me more of a heady high. I need smoke here soon anyhow. Besides she isn't gonna pump anymore out. I wrote outdoor entry at the end of the pics. Yeah stew not doing outdoor solo cups for autos. Maybe in spring but I doubt it. I'm placing any autos I get in the ground. Smells like cheese I blazed a lil of the frosted fan leaves. I'm pretty buzzed. Letting the rest dry for labor day weekend and for when I'm watching breaking bad.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Aug 31, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Nah that's my entry from beginning to end. I like my buds to give me more of a heady high. I need smoke here soon anyhow. Besides she isn't gonna pump anymore out. I wrote outdoor entry at the end of the pics. Yeah stew not doing outdoor solo cups for autos. Maybe in spring but I doubt it. I'm placing any autos I get in the ground. Smells like cheese I blazed a lil of the frosted fan leaves. I'm pretty buzzed. Letting the rest dry for labor day weekend and for when I'm watching breaking bad.


hell yea, breaking bad rules


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 31, 2013)

Walter White is like a super hero too me. He's like the first bad guy I ever rooted for!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 31, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> DUDEEEEEE! why man? you were doin good and it was nice to see i have a competitor, now i think im the only one in the outdoor contest lol


I believe there is another outdoor entry besides me and you.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 31, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Walter White is like a super hero too me. He's like the first bad guy I ever rooted for!!


Dexter?
Weeds?
Prison Break?
lol sorry i like criminals i guess. hahaha


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 31, 2013)

Lmao kinda pissed a bean hoarder bought out all the hillbilly armor packs at the tude.


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 31, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> yes this is indeed unfortunate if the outdoor catergory only has 1 entry, hopefully by the end we can have at least 3-5 entries, if it does come down to only one member in the outdoor contest then what i will do is give the prize to the person who chose to do outdoor and finish. but i will also make a new category seperate from it and that way we can have all categories filled, thanks guys hope all is going well.


wattsaver is outdoors 
his PE is looking tasty 







funny how you tilt the camera a just a bit and it catches different color led's
 bottom left hand corner the leaf blade thats cut off was really bit off had a party cup in one hand and my oldlady handed me one of her chinchilla's and he really was trying to get at my plant so i let him sniff it and the lil fucker bit part of my leave off
i may end up pollinating this one 
this is the bud structure i like 
tight nug's already


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey fella's. How's everyone growing ?: haha..  sorry I was away for a few weeks and not on like I had been. As a few of you knew I had lost Mom due to cancer. I am ok now. She was in a lot of pain, and I know now that she isn't in anymore pain. 

Nuff of all that.  here's the AK-49 (auto) I have going for the contest. 
Started decreasing her light cycle from 24/24 down to 20/4 and she started shooting out pistols everywhere. I like dropping there schedule down alittle, even though a true auto will flower under 24/24. 

She has started stinking to high heaven 2! Haha.. 
And to be in just this little 16 ounce cup she has been doing pretty good. Of course I've been feeding her a nutrients for rootbound plants/stress, just to keep her ass inline!! 

Well here she is guys..


----------



## bird dog (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey there stoner friends. Hope all are enjoying the weekend which, for many of us, is long overdue (lol). I guess this is the thread to use to show pictures for the Auto Contest. Here's my entries for indoor and outdoor. I got a late start but, thanks to ak giving me a bit more time to find beans, I was able to get something going. I need to find out more detail on when we should make our "one plant per category" selections. Peace...

Inside auto North Lghts x Big Bud


Outside Auto Samango


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 1, 2013)

what up all, 3 am and i couldnt sleep so i figured a nice drive up to the woods to my outdoor ladies was in order, i figured if iwas going up might as well bring 10 gallons of water with me as well, they are looking awesome i only took a look at one spot tonight but theres at least a LB in that spot, which makes me happy considering i had a very late start this year (july) 

cant sleeeeeppp life sucks oh well

hope everyone else is doing well. peace.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 1, 2013)

figured since the last update didnt have a size comparison on it figured id take another pic or two 
you better watch it dank i think i might be catchin up >.<
 they look beast mode in this pic lolz


----------



## ImSoCuteAndDying5150 (Sep 1, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> has this thing started yet ?
> View attachment 2736288View attachment 2736289
> j/k j/k
> got the macgyver stand going
> ...


Are you streaming always sunny in Philadelphia lol nice plant


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 1, 2013)

ImSoCuteAndDying5150 said:


> Are you streaming always sunny in Philadelphia lol nice plant


justin .tv entertainment section its always up and running
not my feed but that site is killer keeps me from having to get dish
lol that plant i cut the cot's in half and the first set of leaves to stunt it 
this round involved no trimming  just a FIM


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Is anyone blowing everyone away,YET.Whos winning?
Beech


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 1, 2013)

the problem is we lined them all up and yelled go and they just sat there in there little cups


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

These look nice,I think my neck wont go that far sideways!!!Hmm tht a buble maker?
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 1, 2013)

growing up... i lose


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol no bubble maker wick hydro in soil soilless blend 
the second cups are to keep my counter dry
ya stupid stoner operating the cam


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 1, 2013)

you started early didnt you ? @ stew


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice,STEW...Very nice...See a few issues..
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 1, 2013)

under watered a few times, sun burnt, and N def in the beginning. but recovering  and purple buds so i don't care lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> under watered a few times, sun burnt, and N def in the beginning. but recovering  and purple buds so i don't care lol


A 10 point penalty has been awarded Stew for neglect!
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 1, 2013)

DAMMIT! lol. At least i've been posting pictures.

Just by pics i have seen i think theres only 10-12 people actually doing this.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

10 points knocks out the purple,Sorry.
Beech


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol no more energy drinks for Beech SMH  jk jk


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> DAMMIT! lol. At least i've been posting pictures.
> 
> Just by pics i have seen i think theres only 10-12 people actually doing this.


Beating chest and posting pics, does not go towards Beech's scoring tally.
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 1, 2013)

Well. to be honest i can say this was the fault of my AC. IF the AC did not break then the temps inside the tent wouldn't have risen to 95 degrees. So if that didn't happen they wouldn't have dried out so quickly. and wouldn't have gotten burnt by the MH light. lol


I do not neglect my plants at all. I actually spend quite a bit of time with them everyday. 
At the time of the plant injury they were only getting fed once every 2 days. 
so i was expecting them to not need water for another day. 
however i was so side tracked by the puddle of water on the floor,
and the AC spewing water everywhere, i forgot to check the plants for weight of medium. 
Just looked and made sure they were all taking to the extra heat OK.


So i will just have to make up for the 10 points i lost with 50x-100x Trichome pictures...........  
Trich shots anyone???? my scope is getting bored. be right back


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

Gotta love it when your auto pops crazy trichs after 2 weeks of flowering


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

NOTE! trichs are all clear still. the LED lights inside the scope tip make them look bluish/milky. but they are NOT. at least not yet


----------



## bird dog (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice trich pics there stew! Now, re-take those exact same photo shots every two days. That's what I've been doing and it's very interesting. Of course, mark your spot "exactly" and make it a populated one. I have my camera/scope mounted on a microphone stand, so I can leave everything in place for next time. Right now, I'm cookin the shit of of that Blue Mistic that you may have seen on my "Your Opinion..." thread. I bent the top center cola over and anchored it and I raised the plant up to about 16" from the light. Rock on...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> lol no more energy drinks for Beech SMH  jk jk


SMH thts how them pics got sideways?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> View attachment 2801425View attachment 2801426View attachment 2801427View attachment 2801428View attachment 2801429View attachment 2801430
> Gotta love it when your auto pops crazy trichs after 2 weeks of flowering


2 weeks,Damn!Crazy sick pics.
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Nice trich pics there stew! Now, re-take those exact same photo shots every two days. That's what I've been doing and it's very interesting. Of course, mark your spot "exactly" and make it a populated one. I have my camera/scope mounted on a microphone stand, so I can leave everything in place for next time. Right now, I'm cookin the shit of of that Blue Mistic that you may have seen on my "Your Opinion..." thread. I bent the top center cola over and anchored it and I raised the plant up to about 16" from the light. Rock on...


Those are all just different angles of the main Cola. so far that the only thing with trichs. but i should expect to see more this week.

My bigger spyder is frosting up nice. i don't wanna hit the trichomes with the digi scope. lol.. starting to amber a bit but it's far too early. she will be done(because of seeds) at the same time as the contest one. all should be done the end of this month i believe.
then i can flower my other 48!


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> 2 weeks,Damn!Crazy sick pics.
> Beech


Yeah early bloomer. my little princess hahahaha.


----------



## bird dog (Sep 2, 2013)

Throw a picture or two of the girl that you are showing trichs. I'm gonna start doing that and I'll also probably put arrows on the picture to show the site. Show us sone girls dude!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2013)

A+ for effort.You gonna be a Mod in the future.Just wanna publicly Say, ty for all the work you have
been putting in for the site,its not going unnoticed! 
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

lol. i just updated my journal and this thread last night/this morning  my camera is dead right now. ran out of batteries tonight with pictures still in it that have to be put up here. lol


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

Actually at 5:43pmEST lol..... all those busted up leaves are now removed. minus the 2 large sunburnt leaves near the middle of her.


----------



## bird dog (Sep 2, 2013)

Mongo Like...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2013)

*
Stew whats the issue with the big leaf? a def....
Beech*


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

That's the sunburn/ Ndef from the day of no nutes or water. leaf never recovered but none of the ones above it are like that or even showing signs of deficiency. All growth is currently normal green with hues of purple in the smallest leaves(the future sugar coats)

No stunting and no other issues as of yet. this is also my first time ever using a solo cup for growing. lol........ People should realize i am a newbie. lol. i just make it look good!


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 2, 2013)

it looks like calmag a bit 
but the position makes it almost look like K


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

if my camera was working i could get a close up of the leaf to show you guys what it really looks like. that is mostly lighting in the pic making it look that way. Looks completely different in person lol.....This is 14 days ago

This is 9 days ago. The leaves were being burned by the light because of placement within the garden.
They were directly under the bulb about 12 inches from it. there were 2 larger pots blocking the fan i had in there.
so they got no air movement. 
causing a hot spot within the garden which happened to involve my Blue Thai these 2 Spyders, 
the cotton candy, and the Cocoa Puffs that i threw out.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 2, 2013)

i see it now that electric color of it in that other pic makes it look like a borderline serious def


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> A+ for effort.You gonna be a Mod in the future.Just wanna publicly Say, ty for all the work you have
> been putting in for the site,its not going unnoticed!
> Beech


Well thank you sir for noticing and appreciating the work i have been putting in here.  I have been doing my best to help others and keep my nose clean so  Here's to the future!


----------



## bird dog (Sep 2, 2013)

Your containers in picture 1 are cool as shit, stew...what size? Stop gettin greedy with the light dude (lol), they'll get there when they get there.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> it looks like calmag a bit
> but the position makes it almost look like K


Winner
Beech
Folar epson


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Your containers in picture 1 are cool as shit, stew...what size? Stop gettin greedy with the light dude (lol), they'll get there when they get there.


If you are talking about Batman Wonder Woman and Princess cups they are 16oz from walmart. if not WHICH ONES? i got a bunch of different things going in there at the moment lol.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Winner
> Beech
> Folar epson


na that bitch just needs some aloe i stand corrected


----------



## bird dog (Sep 2, 2013)

You mentioned the cups I was refering to. Those girls are in the Auto Contest? They look very healthy!


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

Just Princess. Batman got fucked by my Male Spyder. so he's prego now. hahahahaha


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 2, 2013)

im stoked my silver bullion shows up tomorrow


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 2, 2013)

*hey guys whats going on, i hope all is well. I want to make a quick announcement about the contest


I have noticed that not only is this thread so fuckign massive that people cant really get through it but on top of that it has become hard as hell tokeep track of pictures and updates SO...I will be makin a new thread within the next few days for UPDATES, PICS AND INFO ONLY. I will leave this thread open for the chit chat about the contest and you can post whatever the hell you want here to i dont care however. we hvae i beleive 25-27 entries for the contest, EVERY ENTRY MUST POST AT LEAST 3 PICTURES OF THE SOLO CUP GROW IN ORDER TO BE IN THE RUNNING FOR A PRIZE. I am going to give everyone 3-4 weeks to do this, not only do I see that as enough time but i feel i have already given MORE than enough time to slackers. Im not saying i want a fucking novel. but withing 2-3 weeks there needs to be at least: a hello and that your in the contest!...a picture with a small update, it only has to be one, either in seedling or veg stage or even if its starting to flower i dont give a shit. let us know the strain, the medium your growing it in, indoor or outdoor, and anything else that pertains to the plant. when i make this new thread if I dont see at least 1 picture from EVERY entry, you will be eliminated from the contest, or at least from the prizes. We need at least 1 pic in veg, 1 in flower and 1 of final product, that is 3 pics total, all you have to do is come up with 1 pic and a short update within the next 3 weeks, this is the first mandatory objective to move to the next round of the competition and to the contest. I think I have been relativley fair with time and such so I will be strict with this, if you canot post a pic within a month then you obviously a. dont have one. b dont have the time or c. dont give a shit enough to, all of them are OK with me but, you will not win a prize without a pic because the judges will NOT vote on something they cant see, pretty plain and simple. im not saying 1 month for ALL 3 pics, just one. just letting us know your in and its at least growing. If anyone has a problem or concern with this feel free to PM me or post it here, as i said i will make a newthread later this week for all the entries to post there that way there will just be a few pages of ALL entries and it will make viewing/judging much easier. I am aiming for a 60 day plan from HERE on for this contest meaning: WITHIN 60 days from right now (9/2/13) the contest MUST be finished or AT LEAST coming to a very close conclusion. I think again, this is plenty of time for everyone to get their plant grown and finished and with a little time to spare for some. Therefore this contest WILL be over by NOVEMBER 10, 2013...plain and simple. I do not want it running any longer than that because of the holiday season coming up and i will want to rest plus i will not be on much come the holidays. After winners are determined on or after november 10thish, i will PM the winners of the contest and give them 10-14 days to get back to me with the necessary info for their prizes. They will probably be shipped out and on their way to you in the begining of december but DEF before christmas, because of the heavy PO traffic during the holiday i want to make sure that the prizes are sent before december 14th (which by the way is my bday) 
*


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 2, 2013)

*

That is all i have for now, i hope everyone is doing good and i wish everyone the best of luck in the contest!


remember, THIS IS FOR FUN....thats all, nothing more and certainly nothing less. If you cant have fun well then you suck 

please be patient with all the entries and such getting pics and updates up. People have real shit to do in real life and cannot always sit at a PC and post dozens of pics, which is understandable, that is why I have given AMPLE time to all the entries to get their pics/updates in. and as i said, if we cant meet this deadline well then your prob. to busy to be in a silly contest anyways. 


ps. i really hope this works out and goes smooth because IF it does, Not only will I at the very least be running an ANNUAL SOLO CUP CONTEST, I have some other plans for some other types of contests and fun stuff like that, but unless this one runs smooth and without a hitch, I cant make any promises. so please. be mindful of that. have fun guys!*


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 2, 2013)

i am going to repost these msgs for the next few days to give everyone a chance to read so they dont get buried, when the new thread is made, you will be notified on this thread and it will be made a sticky so it is at the top of the sub forum list. 

peace


----------



## bird dog (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok now...I want to report someone not using solid blue or red grow containers (LMAO). Thanks for keeping all of us posted ak...the new thread will make it much easier for all involved! You may want to re-post all of the rules when you create it. Looking forward to new and interesting ideas here. Smokin some Jamaica airee for you guys here (lol). Rock on...


----------



## OrangeHaze (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks again for running this AK, it's a lot of fun  props to all entries, we got some good looking plants up in here


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 2, 2013)

its my pleasure gentlemen, i hope we are all doing well. Sorry if i came off like an asshole last night when i posted, i was in a shit mood, ive been having a shit week, so close to harvest season i have straight up run out of money and it is really getting to me, i cant buy seeds or any type of grow equipment and its really hurting me and ive been moody because of it, sorry for taking it out on any of you guys


iloveyou all.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

hug hug hug


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 2, 2013)

thank you toker, i could use a hug and 3.2 million dollars, thx in advance


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 2, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> thank you toker, i could use a hug and 3.2 million dollars, thx in advance


 hell i'd be happy with a 50 lb box of $100 bills


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

I got 3 bucks laying on my counter. Haha


----------



## bird dog (Sep 2, 2013)

I did'nt interpret a bad mood in you on your posts ak. I thought they were quite the opposite! As I've said before, if you need ANY help here, just let me know and I'll try and do what I can. PM me with your thoughts if you like. I want ALL of us to:

1. Have fun
2. Learn a bunch
3. Get along as friends
4. Help each other out
5. Vote for Bird Dog in the contest (lmao)...someone add number 5 that I forgot

Peace,


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks for all the support guys, i appreciate it and i hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't see any of those pics edensgy8 "might just be me."


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

troll. been reported already. only reported 4 of his posts. but he is still going. maybe sunni can catch him before he goes crazy


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> troll. been reported already. only reported 4 of his posts. but he is still going. maybe sunni can catch him before he goes crazy


he was a spammer not a troll please look up what a troll is completely different than a spammer


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

I just call them all trolls.
a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, , or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response


the only thing that does not apply is the provoking a response. but they get responses all the time.


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2013)

which is not a spammer, trolls are people spammers are computer generated systems that go on every website to promote something all computerized not a human being a dick on a website


----------



## new2420grow (Sep 2, 2013)

Here's an updated pic of my lil lady.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 2, 2013)

new2420grow said:


> Here's an updated pic of my lil lady.View attachment 2802696


That's nice bro, but if you are available, spin your cup a couple times a day to keep her from leaning towards the light.


----------



## new2420grow (Sep 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> That's nice bro, but if you are available, spin your cup a couple times a day to keep her from leaning towards the light.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 3, 2013)

new2420grow said:


> Thanks for the tip!


You're doing good for a new grower, the fine details and finesse will come with experience!


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> which is not a spammer, trolls are people spammers are computer generated systems that go on every website to promote something all computerized not a human being a dick on a website


Troll-Bot ?

 took me half a bowl to think of that >.<


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 3, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> That's nice bro, but if you are available, spin your cup a couple times a day to keep her from leaning towards the light.


Actually, had I been thinking, not drinking last night, I would have suggested adding light to the other side if possible.


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> Troll-Bot ?
> 
> took me half a bowl to think of that >.<


hahaha 30 mins well spent my dear


----------



## Diablow420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Stunted pretty bad is my entry...Pretty beat up as well...enjoy


----------



## mrblu (Sep 4, 2013)

heres my blueberry x sweet tooth starting to flower nicely and looks healthy i must say to be in a solo cup.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Sep 4, 2013)

my little fim experiment seems to have gone horribly wrong I don't think I wanna post any pics lol. I've created some sort of mutant palm tree or something le sigh  can we add a "weirdest looking" category plz


----------



## OrangeHaze (Sep 4, 2013)

I guess a thread this big needs some comic relief so here is my contribution. AK, if you get bummed about new gear for your plants just come look at these and you will feel better


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 4, 2013)

There she is surrounded by the rest.I removed the dead leaves(the ones that were dry/yellowish, they were crinkling so i pull them.) she looks fine now 
Put her behind the tent in the dark.......Trying to show off the trichs but the camera i got blows. so they came out like shit.
I'll stick to Scope pictures of trichs from now on.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 4, 2013)

hey everybody. i hope all is well in your hood. quiet day around here today. i will make that thread for updates/pics either later today or tomorrow. if anyone has not posted a pic yet please do so either on this thread or when i create the new one. thanks guys later


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 4, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> hey everybody. i hope all is well in your hood. quiet day around here today. i will make that thread for updates/pics either later today or tomorrow. if anyone has not posted a pic yet please do so either on this thread or when i create the new one. thanks guys later


I have a question AK
for you and the other judges and other members competing as well 

i pollinated my entry because of the bud shapes and stature of the plant 
i also transplanted it to a 1 gal so it would help with the strain from seeding it 
i kept two party cups going just incase i had a pheno i wanted to seed
can i use the other cup as my entry ?


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 4, 2013)

yes tek that is fine, as long as it has been in a solo-cup the entire time i have no issues with that. you are OK.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 4, 2013)

ya ive been posting pics of it as well its the stretchy one
didnt know if it would be fair not wanting to piss any contestants off switching it up towards the end


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 4, 2013)

honestly dont know how its going to end up looking it just started flowering it was germed 3 days before start day of contest >.< 
its a little slow
View attachment 2804878


----------



## OrangeHaze (Sep 4, 2013)

might have to tie that one down when she starts budding. the cup that is


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 4, 2013)

OrangeHaze said:


> might have to tie that one down when she starts budding. the cup that is


i have a stand i made before the contest


----------



## WattSaver (Sep 4, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> DUDEEEEEE! why man? you were doin good and it was nice to see i have a competitor, now i think im the only one in the outdoor contest lol


Not so fast. I'm still outdoors. I am unofficial being in an 18oz but I am at 6200 ft elev and my night time temps are upper 40's to low 50's. Maybe I deserve the handicap for location??? The fans in the cup are showing the effects of the temps where the buckets aren't. I'm thinking of using some spray foam to insulate the cup.

Day 50 with 30 to go, night time flash shot.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 4, 2013)

very nice wattsaver 
i think the 2 oz difference had already been addressed by ak at the start of this 
im sure he will chime in when he see's it 
PE was a longtime favorite of mine 
the difference of 2 oz
is about 3/8" from the top of the cup 
just tossin that out there


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 4, 2013)

looks good Watt!


----------



## bird dog (Sep 4, 2013)

Good looking girls there stew...what are they? I'll go check your journal again. Those 16 oz solo cups look a bit swollen (lmao). Just smoked one just for you dude. Rock on brotha!


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 4, 2013)

Not mine. that pic is WattSaver's


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 4, 2013)

tek i think it is totally unacceptable that you are switching, so unfair.... SIKKKEEEE ahahaha chill with me brotha! wattsaver looking real Good buddy


----------



## bird dog (Sep 4, 2013)

Whoop...my bad. It did'nt look like a copy/paste picture in your reply. Sorry WS! Still, they look pretty and I still ask...what strain?


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 4, 2013)

he's growing pineapple express if i remember right


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 4, 2013)

I guess we can put the hot wings away. Since i haven't seen a lot of blue cheese pics. What happened to everyone? seeds get seized??


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 4, 2013)

ill get one up tomorrow bro, nothing special is happening right now besides frost starting to come in


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 4, 2013)

I got crazy amounts of trichs for such a small plant. 

the one in the 3gallon grow bag is getting loads now too. That one comes down in 2-3 weeks. 

And I'm cutting down my contest entry the last day of this month. I need to flip my tent and cannot wait any longer than the end of the month.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 5, 2013)

the party cup that got bred 
my entry just going into flower
 this was the third party cup that got transplanted


----------



## s0lumn (Sep 5, 2013)

I just realized i havent been here in a while. I started work, so life has been busier.
Im doing outdoor, but mine wont be done for a couple months...

Here she is:


----------



## WattSaver (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you all, They are G-13 Pineapple Express. I've noticed that there is a great variance in the seeds. I killed a pair earlier this summer, both in the same gear, one a runt the other a giant. You can see the difference in the 2gal buckets here also.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 5, 2013)

all i gotta say is be glad this bitch got preggo and couldnt be america's next top auto 

pffft!!!!! who needs a usb microscope


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 5, 2013)

View attachment 2806359
This fuckin guy(Not my enrty, this is the older 1)


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok guys heres some pics of the contestants. First the critical cheese which is a bit farther along flowering it started about 4 days sooner. It is also a big shorter it didn't stretch as much as the blue cheese. Its been just over 2 weeks since I saw the first signs of sex. Its starting to get some trichs, and I think the nugs will be dense.











Heres one shot of the blue cheese, it stretched a bit more but might still surprise me as it gets budding more.






Hope you guys are having a great night!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 6, 2013)

Been busy lately but the solo cup girls are looking good. Here's a pic of mine. It's coming along after nute burning it as a wee baby.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 6, 2013)

great pictures here guys, keep them coming!



does anyone know anything about colloidal silver or tereisas mist? can i get CS at a regular store? walmart? cvs? tell me guys.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 6, 2013)

you would have to get it from the net somewhere 
ebay amazon etc.
problem is you have to catch it when its there 
its considered a drug and is common that ebay pulls listings of it down from the site pretty often 
you can sell pineapple crush feminized "carp bait" 
but not silver suspended in water




* edit tiresias mist is always for sale seeing how its not a health supplement and not FDA regulated


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 6, 2013)

10 ppm works 
but you really need atleast 30+ 
but if you get lets say 500ppm then you can cut it down with distilled water


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 6, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> View attachment 2801425View attachment 2801426View attachment 2801427View attachment 2801428View attachment 2801429View attachment 2801430
> Gotta love it when your auto pops crazy trichs after 2 weeks of flowering


Looks milky white to me. Looks to be some heady buds.I love the pics, great close ups!! Better than my pics.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 6, 2013)

Gotta give props to Dinafem. Thier gear seems consistent.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 6, 2013)

very very consistent


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 6, 2013)

hey hey what up here my dianfem fruit automatic


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 6, 2013)

This song belongs here!
[video=youtube;UPgXRc4h4rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPgXRc4h4rM[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 6, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> great pictures here guys, keep them coming!
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know anything about colloidal silver or tereisas mist? can i get CS at a regular store? walmart? cvs? tell me guys.


amazon. search Natural Path Silver Wings 500PPM. the 4fl oz bottle is like $20 with shipping. That's what i use. TM requires 1-2 bottles per branch. not worth the hassle.

Good luck. I'm using the CS now. at 250PPM lol. *still* waiting for the change.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 6, 2013)

Good info stew TM is a bit pricey.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 6, 2013)

New light added to the tent guys.... Gonna move shit around tomorrow to make sure my solo cup is RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF BOTH!! lol. let her pack on what she can for the rest of the month.(chopping by the 1st no matter where she is. other plants need love too.)
View attachment 2807675


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 6, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> New light added to the tent guys.... Gonna move shit around tomorrow to make sure my solo cup is RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF BOTH!! lol. let her pack on what she can for the rest of the month.(chopping by the 1st no matter where she is. other plants need love too.)
> View attachment 2807675


Awe yeah the extra light is gonna make a worlds a difference!! Keep an eye on the temps bud looks to be a epic set up.


----------



## bird dog (Sep 6, 2013)

Good lookin setup there stew. I see some sweet colas in the background too! Does it help you to have silver walls? Show a couple closeups of those girls in the background. Have you heard from Bak today?


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 6, 2013)

bird dog said:


> Good lookin setup there stew. I see some sweet colas in the background too! Does it help you to have silver walls? Show a couple closeups of those girls in the background. Have you heard from Bak today?


Haven't heard from him.
Reflection is always good. 
I've never had nearly zero stretch in veg(used to only run CFL)
with the MH and tent. FUCK. good stacking and everything is HUGE.
View attachment 2807747View attachment 2807748
clones doubled in size in the last week.
View attachment 2807749Spyder(not solo)View attachment 2807750


----------



## bird dog (Sep 6, 2013)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Mon (lol)...I thought I saw some big colas in the background and from a distance, they look close to ready. Again...Hell of nice setup bro! I wanna be dus wike wu when I gwo up. WORD


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 6, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Awe yeah the extra light is gonna make a worlds a difference!! Keep an eye on the temps bud looks to be a epic set up.


temps DROPPED. haha like WHAT?! i have a small desk fan blowing through the one air cooled into the ducting. but it's temp until i get my boosters, inline/scrubber, and 3rd light..... next week  lol.. humidity dropped too. But i have that "Air Cooler" i can just put water in and raise if needed.


----------



## OrangeHaze (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;WonMg3CCmxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WonMg3CCmxM[/video]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 7, 2013)

Even cheaper there now. Gotta forgive me I'm cheap. My homie taught me the way of the Jew.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 7, 2013)

hey guys, hope all is doing well, thanks tek and stew for the info on the CS. i dont want to order offline or make my own (laziness) i was hoping i could go to walmart, cvs or walgreens or some regular store and buy some, i guess im just going to make some though, thanks everyone and keep the pics up, im going to make the new thread very soon i have just been a little busy, later guys.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 7, 2013)

Try VitaWorld or GNC. something healthy. You got a "Whole Foods"???? they might have it. I've looked throughout walmart and CVS and Walgreens AND rite aid. lol. Nothing. they are listed online that they have a 30PPM oral spray. but i can't find it anywhere.... 

Check any health or vitamins store. they may have it 

Good luck.
PM me if you need any more help.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 7, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> hey guys, hope all is doing well, thanks tek and stew for the info on the CS. i dont want to order offline or make my own (laziness) i was hoping i could go to walmart, cvs or walgreens or some regular store and buy some, i guess im just going to make some though, thanks everyone and keep the pics up, im going to make the new thread very soon i have just been a little busy, later guys.


put a add on craigs list im almost positive someone makes it in your area



got some kind of nute issue going its been on full str technaflora recipe for success bloom with a 1/4 str veg added
still looks hungry and low on calmag so probably ph getting low or really might be hungry still


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 8, 2013)

fucking around. not really caring what it does. but hoping to increase the size of the lower buds.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 8, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> hey guys, hope all is doing well, thanks tek and stew for the info on the CS. i dont want to order offline or make my own (laziness) i was hoping i could go to walmart, cvs or walgreens or some regular store and buy some, i guess im just going to make some though, thanks everyone and keep the pics up, im going to make the new thread very soon i have just been a little busy, later guys.


I hate feeling slugish! I have to take vit B-12 because of the same stuff! It helps.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 8, 2013)

1 Hey guys. Sorry I hadn't been able to update. Not going to give any excuses for as the reasons why. Just sorry. 
Anyways, I've been trying to get back into my regular update routine, just not been able to get back in that groove. Lol. Its coming back 2 me though..  

Here's the AK-49 (auto) I started for the contest. She has been doing well, considering she is rootbound, and has been showing signs of a (N) def. I fixed her with a dose of the Dyna-gro nutrients, and have been feeding now with every watering. She is looking better 2 me, and doesn't have anymore signs of (N) on her bottoms.  So I'm happy, as of now.. haha

Hope you guys enjoyed the update. 
If anyone has any questions, please feel free to give me a hollar. 
Thanks guys, Dank.


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Sep 8, 2013)

Here she is. Got a little taller and bushed out more the buds are starting to show up. Does anybody know what that might be on that bottom leaf?


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 8, 2013)

possibly cal/mag


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 8, 2013)

x420FyUoCuK420x said:


> View attachment 2809716View attachment 2809717View attachment 2809718 Here she is. Got a little taller and bushed out more the buds are starting to show up. Does anybody know what that might be on that bottom leaf?


Have you added any "cal-mag- bloom" ?: yeah, looks like cal-mag 2 me aswell.

Is the other leaf on opposite side looking like that 2 ?:


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Sep 8, 2013)

yeah a few leaves look like that. I gave her some cal-mag maybe a week ago so is it too much or does it need cal-mag?


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 8, 2013)

x420FyUoCuK420x said:


> yeah a few leaves look like that. I gave her some cal-mag maybe a week ago so is it too much or does it need cal-mag


cal-mag is slow acting unless you foliar feed it 
but your ph might be getting low/acidic 
causing a lockout 
this would affect (P) and (K) as well


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think its locked out as of now though myself. Some strains are cal-mag whores! And you have to use double what you'd use say on other strains. Its like my Purple Voodoo's. I have had to use more cal-mag with those, compared to my other strains. I mean like "double" what I feed my other ladies! I just step up alittle at a time, till I see an aprovement in the leaves, then back off.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 8, 2013)

How do you use epsom salt doesnt that take care of cal-mag ?
ive always been scared to use it


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 8, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> How do you use epsom salt doesnt that take care of cal-mag ?
> ive always been scared to use it


I mix a tsp and a half to a gln of water, then ph. I also feed (foiler) the same mix, good 2 spray under growth aswell. I would do that for a spread of 5 days. I water once or twice with it then wait to see if it helps, if not feed more. Which one to atleast 2 good waterings should fix the issue, with spraying under growth of leaves in between feedings. 
Don't be afraid to use it. Your plants will tell you when they have had enough.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 8, 2013)

that bottled shit im using is high dollar compared to epsom
i use it and b1 thrive alive and a dab of kelp in all water that touches my plants
If I had to guess ive burned a pint up prolly just on the party cups 
that will save me a couple bucks

edit* its a half pint container burned up pretty much just on the soiless this round


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 8, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ~Dankster~420 again.



*


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hell yeah! Its all high dollar in my book bro! Haha..  that's why I use epsom salts (being a 1$ in the dollar tree), when I don't have the $ to get the good stuff. (I use Sensi cal-mag bloom & veg). Honestly can't tell any difference when using the salts. 




tekdc911 said:


> that bottled shit im using is high dollar compared to epsom
> i use it and b1 thrive alive and a dab of kelp in all water that touches my plants
> If I had to guess ive burned a pint up prolly just on the party cups
> that will save me a couple bucks
> ...


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 8, 2013)

honestly i keep thinking this plants having issues 
but its just acting to healthy i dunno how to explain it 
other then its just acting like it


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 8, 2013)

Spyder is doing the same thing. i gave them all a little BioGrow in the nute mix just now. see if i can keep them from yellowing so soon...... gotta love solo cups! 
HAHAHAHA


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for answering my question guys. I'll try giving it some more and see if it helps


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 8, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> honestly i keep thinking this plants having issues
> but its just acting to healthy i dunno how to explain it
> other then its just acting like it
> View attachment 2810354View attachment 2810355View attachment 2810356View attachment 2810357View attachment 2810358


Kinda funny how both of ours have the same issue........ Anyone else? hahah


----------



## technical dan (Sep 9, 2013)

ok been busy not much of an update but here are some pictures over the last week(?) the last 3 were taken this morning


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 9, 2013)

tek, that yellowing on your lower leaves looks like a nitrogen deficency, are you feeding? what is PH? if your not sure of ph i suggest maybe getting some of those cheap ph strips...is your ph is out of wack it could cause nitrogen lockout which bascially means the ph is to high or low for the plants to absorb the nitrogen, also because the root system is in sucha tiny cup like that its very easy for the ph to get all whacky


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 9, 2013)

ive been feeding at like 1.9-2. ec 1000 ppm by what the bottle says 
its ph i think 
i watered with a pinch of baking soda i think its just getting a little high like 7-7.5 from looking at the lock out charts 
dolomite must of finally gave out
no way to test ph at the moment
and its actually on the two upper middle fan leaves


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 9, 2013)

Next time we do this I am going to run Grow nutes until the last 3-4 weeks. 

With the small cup, switching over so early following normal feeding schedules is just not working out. lol..

My pH is 6.7, but still have N def issues. I've been using BioGrow mixed in with the flowering nutes. but it's not helping.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 9, 2013)

hempy with perlite and a air stone
12/12 
would probably be the best for this the more i think about it


----------



## hexthat (Sep 10, 2013)

I really wanted to enter this but I don't do auto, but I still put a clone in a 16oz just to see how it fairs against all those auto growing pros.

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/65897/category869/

its in perlite and coco, with 3/4 of an inch of happy frog soil on top ....i feed it GH lucas formula and gave it a bit too much plain water up till now so hopefully feeding it correctly will make it darken up


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 10, 2013)

its OK hex you can play for fun, the next contest i do will surely have something to do wit both autos AND photos, or really whatever the member wants it to be.

the reason for this contest was to draw more people to the auto-flower forum and get this place kicking a little, i can honestly say ive seen a difference in traffic, but thus, i am a mod and maybe its easy for me to notice things like that, but i plan on doing more things and hopefully getting this sub-forum more popular.

enough about my silly plans. I just want to let everyone that I will be making a NEW THREAD today that will be stickied in the autoflower sub-forum for ALL entrants to post pics of either a. seedling that has at least been started and growing...b. a vegging autoflower in a solo cup or c. a few week flowering plant!...i know not all will be to this stage and thats OK but we DO need to get the contest moving along if i plan to have christmas off  ....I MUST REPEAT THIS FOR SOME CLARIFICATION HOWEVER: ALL ENTRANTS MUST MUST MUST MUST POST A PICTURE OF THEIR ENTRY IN THE NEW FORUM THREAD WITHIN 2 WEEKS OF THIS POST (9/10/13) IF FOR SOME REASON YOU MISSED THIS POST IT IS OK AND WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT PROVIDED YOUVE AT LEAST POSTED A PICTURE OR SOMETHING TO LET ME KNOW YOUR STILL IN THE COMPETITION...I have noticed there are many entries....some willing to provide alot of good detail and pictures and others not so much so. it is okay if you dont want to share alot, 1 pic is fine but please remember, THE ENTRIES WHO HAVE THE MOST PICTURES, INFORMATION AND THE LIKE WILL HAVE MUCH BIGGER ODDS OF WINNING SINCE THEY HAVE PUT IN ALOT OF EFFORT INTO THE CONTEST AND SIMPLY BECAUSE IT IS EASIER FOR US AS JUDGES TO JUDGE SOMETHING THAT WE HAVE MORE INFO ON THAN JUST 1 PIC....basically what im saying is. you can post 1 pic, 2 pictures, 3 or 50...it doesnt matter to me, if you have a REALLY beautiful plant and it beats out the competition then really one pic is all you need...but the more pictures me and the other judges SEE of the entry the BETTER WE CAN MAKE AN EDUCATED DECISION ON WHO THE WINNER IS, AND THIS GOES FOR THE MEMBERS AS WELL...REMEMBER THE RIU COMMUNITY WILL DECIDE 2 OR 3 OF THE CONTEST WINNERS. if you really want to win and think YOU have the best then BE SURE TO SHOW IT. remember we arent mind readers, we can't know youve grown the nicest ass plant in a solo cup ever  you need to let us know that way we can choose you! 

Anyways, back to what i was saying about the new thread, it will be made shortly from when i post this....Please try to get a pic of your entry up within a week or two of the new thread being made, i understand things come up and there will not be a deadline as i know some people will be busy and not see this post HOWEVER....as time goes on and we get later and later into OCTOBER I will start keeping track of ALL the entries who HAVE posted there cup and ALL the entries who have NOT posted their cup. I will PM the people who havent and if enough time goes by that i receive no response about the contest their names will be REMOVED from the contest/prize list...i know people have real life duties andi know this contest is for fun however, i have noticed a small but loyal group of people have hung around this thread and NOT ONLY put in ALOT of their own personal time and work into making this a success for themselves, but theyve also helped ME with numerous daily tasks that i have needed done pertaining to this contest. THOSE people who put the most into this contest WILL get the most out of it, I think that goes without saying but...im going to say it anyways  as time winds down on the final weeks of the contest everyday I will put out a top members/ top entries list...this list will include the people who have been not only doing the most work involved in growing a nice solo cup, but SHOWING as well..it will sort of be an unofficial top 5 or so that have REALLY nice entries and a GOOD chance to win. of course NO winners will be picked until November (when the contest is over )....its more to weed out the entries who entered but posted no result. 

that is all, thank you


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 10, 2013)

hexthat said:


> I really wanted to enter this but I don't do auto, but I still put a clone in a 16oz just to see how it fairs against all those auto growing pros.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/65897/category869/
> 
> its in perlite and coco, with 3/4 of an inch of happy frog soil on top ....i feed it GH lucas formula and gave it a bit too much plain water up till now so hopefully feeding it correctly will make it darken up


wow thats dense 
you're gonna have to feed it straight out of the bottle in bloom 
j/k bud dont really try that >.<

thats bad ass bro pretty plant
i like the thin leaves 
just a personal fav


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 10, 2013)

Gonna run them a bit longer in 12/12. until the seeds are done on the one I pollinated.
Just checked one of the seeds on the older spyder. Should be done next week.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 10, 2013)

how long since you pollinated @ stew ?


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 10, 2013)

About a week. but only about a dozen calyx took on this one as well... So i got about 24 seeds total from 2 plants lol...

I hope i can do better with the cross. No fuckin way i can make enough seeds with such a low pollination rate. lol
STILL waiting for the BD to turn...


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 10, 2013)

makes me wonder what took on mine
still waiting on herbies order to arrive so i can get a reship 
i think im going to start using another bank 
i told herbies a easy cheap way to pack the beans 
i got argued with somewhat and told their methods were just changed for stealth reasons 


APPARENTLY NOT WORKING


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 10, 2013)

I just did the math and the older spyder is 8 weeks which makes the younger ones 6 weeks. they have a 10 week life. so as long as this took NOW on the second try(first was 18 days ago). then by the 10 week mark my seeds will be done.

I have a seed i just pulled out of the older spyder. It's hard and slightly dark but not mature. probably viable. but i wanted to see if they would be done in time.  looking gooooooood. and i have plenty of pollen from the second male left for next time.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 10, 2013)

as long as you can keep the fan leaves healthy they will run longer than 10 weeks


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 10, 2013)

Screw the pictures above.... Here's the bitch. Better camera.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 10, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> About a week. but only about a dozen calyx took on this one as well... So i got about 24 seeds total from 2 plants lol...
> 
> I hope i can do better with the cross. No fuckin way i can make enough seeds with such a low pollination rate. lol
> STILL waiting for the BD to turn...


That's why I save the pollen a few days and dust again.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 10, 2013)

What's going on y'all?? I wanna see the frosty porn.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 10, 2013)

Yo stew looking good!! Eh Dank we need a better close up on Yer lady. Get her posing sexy. I wanna be dazzeld by sparkling frost. I cant see her sparkle?? I would vote for myself but that would be weird y'all. Gotta impress me. I've noticed from the small cups there is nitrogen deficiency left and right. Seems autos are nute hogs.

Oh TeK you growing bca too right??


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Screw the pictures above.... Here's the bitch. Better camera. View attachment 2812923View attachment 2812924View attachment 2812925


 Great pictures with the new cam. My friend has the same piece/pipe, and I got the same inhaler for emergencies but I have to pay $250 a month for my main advair as well


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 10, 2013)

That fuckin thing don't do shit. Just have it cause i get it free.... lol. Pipe was a commercial marketed piece. 3 colors with the same red yellow and green line running through it. lol... I only paid $15.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> That fuckin thing don't do shit. Just have it cause i get it free.... lol. Pipe was a commercial marketed piece. 3 colors with the same red yellow and green line running through it. lol... I only paid $15.


Oh never mind, must not be the same pipe. My buddies as black and other colors in it, just looked really similar. He got it from a local blower from our area, so I knew his wasn't a production piece, but has a similar design no doubt. Must be a more common glass blowing technique. I got into glassblowing for a little bit, but god damn it's expensive. I mean growing is an expensive hobby to start up when you want to grow danky, but to blow bomb glass you need years of apprenticeship , talent, creativity, and cash. Living where I do I got no apprenticeship and I personally don't have money so I can't start for awhile. I like collecting glass though. I had to sell one of my pieces recently but it was a production piece I can get the same one whenever, but I got some original pieces, one of a kind. I love artist made pieces, almost a shame to smoke out of them.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 10, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Yo stew looking good!! Eh Dank we need a better close up on Yer lady. Get her posing sexy. I wanna be dazzeld by sparkling frost. I cant see her sparkle?? I would vote for myself but that would be weird y'all. Gotta impress me. I've noticed from the small cups there is nitrogen deficiency left and right. Seems autos are nute hogs.
> 
> Oh TeK you growing bca too right??


Afghan kush ryder 

 was planning on using this one but i ended up pollinating it  i had a backup plan though


----------



## bird dog (Sep 10, 2013)

I wondering if someone could clear up a few questions for me that I probably missed somewhere here (lol). BTW, pictures are looking great folks . I put some pictures of my auto's up early last week, but unsure on how often.

Questions:
1. How often do we update
2. What thread do we update 
3. Can one auto be put into more than one category (i.e., Indoor, Sativa, etc.)
4. Is there an actual end date on the contest

I have other questions, but these are the main ones. I pulled the indoor and the outdoor cores out of the cups a bit and you should see the roots! I'm at a point where I need to anchor these cups, as they are getting a bit top heavy. I assume that's ok. I've found thus far from my limited exposure to auto's that these plants are more fragile in the sense that you need to build the dirt up (assuming that is your medium) around the base as the plant grows or put supports near the base. Also, I have been giving nutes less frequent and less potency. Hope everyone is enjoying the contest as much as me! Peace


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 11, 2013)

yo fuckers, i was just up checking my outdoor again tonight....4am lol just got back about 20 minutes ago, dude, my shit outdoor is looking fucking....crazy sick...im not much a picture taker but i guess im going to HAVE to get a decent camera up there with me...i usually only go at night and use LED light to see my way around, i went up to water and treat a small bug problem i discovered....the shit is looking fucking crazy...especially the shit that is more done than the others....im am VERY pleased with my growing season here in the northern USA this year, i hope EVERYONE has had good luck and to be straight fucking frank about it, this outdoor is LITERALLY bailing me the FUCK out of a really tough situation ive been in for a minute. sorry havent had much time to spend on the indoor shit guys, i still do have a auto solo cup but it is tiny, neglected and no where near as nice as my other indoors...plus with the outdoor season where it is right now i spend so much time with plants up there when i get home the VERY last thing i want to do is open up a tent to do MORE garden work lol..it sounds fun but trust me....10 years in with 5-6 indoor harvest per year plus a big outdoor one, tending, picking pruning, trimming and jarring gets OLD....and FAST lol i hope everyone else is doing well...i feel much better tonight


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 11, 2013)

Well that's great news bro. Glad you are pulling out of the rut.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 11, 2013)

im not going to count my chickens yet but it is looking alot better than last week that is FOR SURE


----------



## jimmer6577 (Sep 11, 2013)

AK I couldn't have said it better. I do this as a hobby and it becomes work during Sept. an Oct for sure. But when done right the payoff is nice.

I've got a ? about auto flower pollen. I just want to make sure I've got this because I scored some pollen yesterday from a friend stopping thru while on the road. It's all auto flower pollen AK, White Russian, Blueberry. If I use this on regular plants this should make them auto's? I want to take some and pollenate some branches. Just curious if I should stick to the auto I have going or for ex. pollenate a couple of branches on my Kalashnikova which is all most the same genetics as a normal W.R..and it will come out auto. I want to get seeds for two outside harvest next year. 

Oh, yea. I almost forgot the solo cup is doing O.k.. Just starting to bud in the last 2-3 days. Peace!


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 11, 2013)

it would be non auto the first round 
second will have a random auto 
3rd would be 5-50% auto 
and so on till its locked in 
5- 9 cycles of selective breeding


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 11, 2013)

totally off subject 
i got this in the mail

View attachment 2813768


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 11, 2013)

That sucks bro


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 11, 2013)

i got it sorted 
they tried to tell me to order again and they would add it to my next order 
and i made them aware the only reason i ordered this time was to get the replacements for the fukked up beans from the last go around


----------



## fabe123 (Sep 11, 2013)

Was it mjseedcanada they fucked me over sold me reg seeds not fem


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 11, 2013)

na it was a more known bank they corrected it and will be shipping replacements tomorrow


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 11, 2013)

hey guys, birdog im not sure of all the questiosn you have, if your unsure about anything just pm me and we can chat about it but. uploads are fine to post here (pics of your entry)...i will be makign a new thread for the pics for the contest VERY soon, ive been meaning to do it for a day or two im just way behind im shit as usual. 

so just post pics in this thread for now

as for how often updates must be...well that decision is up to YOU...not me...
I ask that ALL entrants have at least these things by the end of the contest (end of october): 3 clear pictures of their plant or entry, 1 picture in seedling/veg stage....1 picture in flowering or at the end of flower and....1 picture of the FINAL product, as in the buds curing in the jar or something of the like...small updates with the picture is all i ask, just explaining simple things such as strain, method, flowering time etc. 1 paragraph is fine. so basically 3 pics and 3 or 4 short sentences is ALL you need to be in the running for prizes, but please remember, people who put MORE work into there entry and the contest WILL have a better chance of winning the contest, just because it is easier for ME AND EVERYONE to make a decision on something we have SEEN more of than something we have only seen 1 pic of. its as simple as that.

As per your question about one entry being in multiple categories, im going to say YES to this...which means your entry can be in as many categories as it qulaifies for or you could have as many as 2 entries. 1 for outdoor and 1 for indoor, simple as that.

and your final question about the END DATE OF THE CONTEST. YES THERE IS AN END DATE IN MIND. THIS CONTEST WILL BE OVER BEFORE THANKSGIVING (3RD WEEK OF NOVEMBER) THIS YEAR...NO IF ANDS OR BUTS...IF YOU CANNOT PRODUCE AN AUTOFLOWER SOLO CUP GROW IN 4 MONTHES THAN IM NOT SURE WHAT TO TELL YOU LOL 

I FEEL I HAVE GIVEN EVERYONE SERIOUS AMOUNT OF TIME TO DO THIS AND HAVE BE VERY VERY LIENANT ON PEOPLE WITH TIME, I HAVENT BEEN PUSHING OR TRYING TO HURRY ANYONE, AND I WILL NOT TRY TO HURRY ANYONE, BUT EVERYONE IN THIS CONTEST RIGHT NOW SHOULD BE WELL INTO VEG AND OR ALREADY FLOWERING RIGHT NOW AS I TYPE THIS. SO THERE IS NO REASON THE PLANT WONT BE DONE IN 4-6 WEEKS.

if you guys are unsure of something please go read the sticky thread that is posted in this subforum about the solo cup contest rules, most of these questions can be found and answered there (i am not singling you out bird dog, you asked LEGIT questions I have NOT answered) but i am just saying, most questions people ask me are already answered 2 or 3 times either on this thread or the other one, and i get it that this thread is 100 pages long and impossible to read all of, which is why there is another rules thread STICKIED IN THE AUTOFLOWER SUB FORUM and i post my OFFICIAL CONTEST UPDATES IN RED MULTIPLE TIMES IN THE THREAD SO PEOPLE HAVE A CHANCE, I WILL GO BACK RIGHT NOW AND POST ALL THE UPDATES I HAVE MADE THSI PAST WEEK SO PLEASE READ THIS POST, MY NEXT POST AND ALL OF THE GUIDELINES STICKY IN THE AUTOFLOWER SUB FORUM. thanks guys.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 11, 2013)

THIS IS A DUPLICATE POST FOR PEOPLE WHO HAVE MISSED, IF YOU HAVE READ IT ALREADY, IGNORE IT


the reason for this contest was to draw more people to the auto-flower forum and get this place kicking a little, i can honestly say ive seen a difference in traffic, but thus, i am a mod and maybe its easy for me to notice things like that, but i plan on doing more things and hopefully getting this sub-forum more popular.

enough about my silly plans. I just want to let everyone that I will be making a NEW THREAD today that will be stickied in the autoflower sub-forum for ALL entrants to post pics of either a. seedling that has at least been started and growing...b. a vegging autoflower in a solo cup or c. a few week flowering plant!...i know not all will be to this stage and thats OK but we DO need to get the contest moving along if i plan to have christmas off ....I MUST REPEAT THIS FOR SOME CLARIFICATION HOWEVER: ALL ENTRANTS MUST MUST MUST MUST POST A PICTURE OF THEIR ENTRY IN THE NEW FORUM THREAD WITHIN 2 WEEKS OF THIS POST (9/10/13) IF FOR SOME REASON YOU MISSED THIS POST IT IS OK AND WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT PROVIDED YOUVE AT LEAST POSTED A PICTURE OR SOMETHING TO LET ME KNOW YOUR STILL IN THE COMPETITION...I have noticed there are many entries....some willing to provide alot of good detail and pictures and others not so much so. it is okay if you dont want to share alot, 1 pic is fine but please remember, THE ENTRIES WHO HAVE THE MOST PICTURES, INFORMATION AND THE LIKE WILL HAVE MUCH BIGGER ODDS OF WINNING SINCE THEY HAVE PUT IN ALOT OF EFFORT INTO THE CONTEST AND SIMPLY BECAUSE IT IS EASIER FOR US AS JUDGES TO JUDGE SOMETHING THAT WE HAVE MORE INFO ON THAN JUST 1 PIC....basically what im saying is. you can post 1 pic, 2 pictures, 3 or 50...it doesnt matter to me, if you have a REALLY beautiful plant and it beats out the competition then really one pic is all you need...but the more pictures me and the other judges SEE of the entry the BETTER WE CAN MAKE AN EDUCATED DECISION ON WHO THE WINNER IS, AND THIS GOES FOR THE MEMBERS AS WELL...REMEMBER THE RIU COMMUNITY WILL DECIDE 2 OR 3 OF THE CONTEST WINNERS. if you really want to win and think YOU have the best then BE SURE TO SHOW IT. remember we arent mind readers, we can't know youve grown the nicest ass plant in a solo cup ever you need to let us know that way we can choose you! 

Anyways, back to what i was saying about the new thread, it will be made shortly from when i post this....Please try to get a pic of your entry up within a week or two of the new thread being made, i understand things come up and there will not be a deadline as i know some people will be busy and not see this post HOWEVER....as time goes on and we get later and later into OCTOBER I will start keeping track of ALL the entries who HAVE posted there cup and ALL the entries who have NOT posted their cup. I will PM the people who havent and if enough time goes by that i receive no response about the contest their names will be REMOVED from the contest/prize list...i know people have real life duties andi know this contest is for fun however, i have noticed a small but loyal group of people have hung around this thread and NOT ONLY put in ALOT of their own personal time and work into making this a success for themselves, but theyve also helped ME with numerous daily tasks that i have needed done pertaining to this contest. THOSE people who put the most into this contest WILL get the most out of it, I think that goes without saying but...im going to say it anyways as time winds down on the final weeks of the contest everyday I will put out a top members/ top entries list...this list will include the people who have been not only doing the most work involved in growing a nice solo cup, but SHOWING as well..it will sort of be an unofficial top 5 or so that have REALLY nice entries and a GOOD chance to win. of course NO winners will be picked until November (when the contest is over )....its more to weed out the entries who entered but posted no result. 

that is all, thank you


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 11, 2013)

OK GUYS I HAVE MADE THE NEW THREAD FOR THE UPDATES AND PICTURES. YOU CAN FIND THE THREAD BY CLICKING THIS LINK

https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/721563-auto-flower-solo-cup-contest.html

PLEASE GO TO THIS THREAD AND POST THE PICTURE OF YOUR ENTRY/ENTRIES WHEN YOU HAVE TIME, THERE IS NO RUSH BUT PLEASE REMEMBER THAT YOU WILL NEED TO POST YOUR ENTRY TO THAT THREAD IN ORDER FOR IT TO GET JUDGED, ITS JUST EASIER THAT WAY FOR ALL THE PEOPLE VOTING AND THE JUDGES TO LOOK AT ALL THE PICTURES OF EVERY ENTRY....PLEASE GO THERE WHEN YOU GET TIME AND DO YOUR THING. YOU MAY CONTINUE TO POST UPDATES ON THIS THREAD IF YOU'D LIKE AS WELL, THATS OKAY TO BUT PLEASE DO IT ON THE NEW THREAD TO THANKS GUYS !!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 11, 2013)

Can someone post my timeline pics of my auto?? They're tinnie tiny ones.


----------



## bird dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for your update on my questions ak...I thought for a minute that everyone had forgotten me (lol). I saw your new thread link for the Solo Contest, so I will head over there and figure out what to do. My Solo girls are doing awsome, as folks will see here shortly. I've seen some beautiful Solo up here and I'm sure they will get prettier as time goes on. Peace to all...


----------



## OrangeHaze (Sep 11, 2013)

kewl, thanks AK


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 11, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> i got it sorted
> they tried to tell me to order again and they would add it to my next order
> and i made them aware the only reason i ordered this time was to get the replacements for the fukked up beans from the last go around


I always pay for stealth thru the tude. Not just for it to be hidden but for the guarantee of a replacement. If its coming through Chicago. I can tell ya a lot of peeps are getting there beans snagged over their. I haven't ordered for awhile now though. So I don't know how the bean ordering has been going. Hope you get set straight.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 11, 2013)

Does anyone else have any questions or concerns about the contest that need something sorted? I am not busy and sitting here at the computer, so right now would be a PERFECT time to ask me as you will be answered immediatley as long as my stupid ass doesnt get distracted


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 11, 2013)

Did i win yet?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 11, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> Does anyone else have any questions or concerns about the contest that need something sorted? I am not busy and sitting here at the computer, so right now would be a PERFECT time to ask me as you will be answered immediatley as long as my stupid ass doesnt get distracted


Can ya move my pics for me and blow em up?? I deleted em off my phone already?? Oh and how y'all doing??


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Did i win yet?


Haha! You got to go through me 1st.. haha..  j/k with ya bro.. 

* thought I would post my pictures of the AK-49 (auto).
She has been doing really good, and she is loving the hell out of the LED system! 
Been feeding her flowering nutes every other day now. And she hasn't had anymore yellowing towards her bottom leaves.  so I'm good now..


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

post them up in the new thread for pictures too bro.  so the Judges don't have to go searching for them


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> post them up in the new thread for pictures too bro.  so the Judges don't have to go searching for them


What new thread ?: I thought this was the thread to post um on.. lol


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/721563-auto-flower-solo-cup-contest.html
Right here bro.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/721563-auto-flower-solo-cup-contest.html
> Right here bro.


Thanks. I wasn't aware that there was even a 2nd thread 4 this..


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Sep 12, 2013)

hey I kind of have a problem. I'm running out of room for my autoflower under my 400w hps cause I have a scrog going that takes up the whole room. So could I flower under a T5? Will it cut my yield in half?


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

It will cut your yield...... Are you flipping the 400 to 12/12? or just putting in the net?

If you are just putting the net in. lay it down on top... lol... It won't kill it to grow on it's side. 

Good Luck
Stew

EDIT: i see now the net is already in. i read the post wrong. Can you lay it on top like i suggested? or will it be too close to the light?


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Sep 12, 2013)

well its getting pretty full in there so I need to switch to 12/12. I might be able to put it on top in a few weeks and just move it from the hps to the t5 during the dark period.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

Just watch the weight of it when she's got water in her soil. you don't want to collapse your net.  Good luck buddy.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 12, 2013)

hey guys, hope all is going well, im going to make a duplicate post for anyone who missed it

PLEASE GO TO THE NEW THREAD FOR THE CONTEST AND POST YOUR PICS AND UPDATES THERE GUYS THANKS!


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 12, 2013)

OK GUYS I HAVE MADE THE NEW THREAD FOR THE UPDATES AND PICTURES. YOU CAN FIND THE THREAD BY CLICKING THIS LINK

Auto-flower solo cup contest entries -- post your picture and update here

PLEASE GO TO THIS THREAD AND POST THE PICTURE OF YOUR ENTRY/ENTRIES WHEN YOU HAVE TIME, THERE IS NO RUSH BUT PLEASE REMEMBER THAT YOU WILL NEED TO POST YOUR ENTRY TO THAT THREAD IN ORDER FOR IT TO GET JUDGED, ITS JUST EASIER THAT WAY FOR ALL THE PEOPLE VOTING AND THE JUDGES TO LOOK AT ALL THE PICTURES OF EVERY ENTRY....PLEASE GO THERE WHEN YOU GET TIME AND DO YOUR THING. YOU MAY CONTINUE TO POST UPDATES ON THIS THREAD IF YOU'D LIKE AS WELL, THATS OKAY TO BUT PLEASE DO IT ON THE NEW THREAD TO THANKS GUYS !!


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 12, 2013)

THIS IS A DUPLICATE POST FOR PEOPLE WHO HAVE MISSED, IF YOU HAVE READ IT ALREADY, IGNORE IT


the reason for this contest was to draw more people to the auto-flower forum and get this place kicking a little, i can honestly say ive seen a difference in traffic, but thus, i am a mod and maybe its easy for me to notice things like that, but i plan on doing more things and hopefully getting this sub-forum more popular.

enough about my silly plans. I just want to let everyone that I will be making a NEW THREAD today that will be stickied in the autoflower sub-forum for ALL entrants to post pics of either a. seedling that has at least been started and growing...b. a vegging autoflower in a solo cup or c. a few week flowering plant!...i know not all will be to this stage and thats OK but we DO need to get the contest moving along if i plan to have christmas off ....I MUST REPEAT THIS FOR SOME CLARIFICATION HOWEVER: ALL ENTRANTS MUST MUST MUST MUST POST A PICTURE OF THEIR ENTRY IN THE NEW FORUM THREAD WITHIN 2 WEEKS OF THIS POST (9/10/13) IF FOR SOME REASON YOU MISSED THIS POST IT IS OK AND WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT PROVIDED YOUVE AT LEAST POSTED A PICTURE OR SOMETHING TO LET ME KNOW YOUR STILL IN THE COMPETITION...I have noticed there are many entries....some willing to provide alot of good detail and pictures and others not so much so. it is okay if you dont want to share alot, 1 pic is fine but please remember, THE ENTRIES WHO HAVE THE MOST PICTURES, INFORMATION AND THE LIKE WILL HAVE MUCH BIGGER ODDS OF WINNING SINCE THEY HAVE PUT IN ALOT OF EFFORT INTO THE CONTEST AND SIMPLY BECAUSE IT IS EASIER FOR US AS JUDGES TO JUDGE SOMETHING THAT WE HAVE MORE INFO ON THAN JUST 1 PIC....basically what im saying is. you can post 1 pic, 2 pictures, 3 or 50...it doesnt matter to me, if you have a REALLY beautiful plant and it beats out the competition then really one pic is all you need...but the more pictures me and the other judges SEE of the entry the BETTER WE CAN MAKE AN EDUCATED DECISION ON WHO THE WINNER IS, AND THIS GOES FOR THE MEMBERS AS WELL...REMEMBER THE RIU COMMUNITY WILL DECIDE 2 OR 3 OF THE CONTEST WINNERS. if you really want to win and think YOU have the best then BE SURE TO SHOW IT. remember we arent mind readers, we can't know youve grown the nicest ass plant in a solo cup ever you need to let us know that way we can choose you! 

Anyways, back to what i was saying about the new thread, it will be made shortly from when i post this....Please try to get a pic of your entry up within a week or two of the new thread being made, i understand things come up and there will not be a deadline as i know some people will be busy and not see this post HOWEVER....as time goes on and we get later and later into OCTOBER I will start keeping track of ALL the entries who HAVE posted there cup and ALL the entries who have NOT posted their cup. I will PM the people who havent and if enough time goes by that i receive no response about the contest their names will be REMOVED from the contest/prize list...i know people have real life duties andi know this contest is for fun however, i have noticed a small but loyal group of people have hung around this thread and NOT ONLY put in ALOT of their own personal time and work into making this a success for themselves, but theyve also helped ME with numerous daily tasks that i have needed done pertaining to this contest. THOSE people who put the most into this contest WILL get the most out of it, I think that goes without saying but...im going to say it anyways as time winds down on the final weeks of the contest everyday I will put out a top members/ top entries list...this list will include the people who have been not only doing the most work involved in growing a nice solo cup, but SHOWING as well..it will sort of be an unofficial top 5 or so that have REALLY nice entries and a GOOD chance to win. of course NO winners will be picked until November (when the contest is over )....its more to weed out the entries who entered but posted no result. 

that is all, thank you


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 12, 2013)

yo guys, i have looked everywehre for pure silver wire and i lvie in asmall town cant find the fucking shit..but i have 2 quarters that are silver the pre60's i beleive or whatever, i KNOW they are silver...can i use these to make colloidal silver? please someone help me


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> yo guys, i have looked everywehre for pure silver wire and i lvie in asmall town cant find the fucking shit..but i have 2 quarters that are silver the pre60's i beleive or whatever, i KNOW they are silver...can i use these to make colloidal silver? please someone help me







as long as they are silver.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 12, 2013)

ya i actually ordered 1 gram bullion coins 
6 bucks apiece free shipping


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 12, 2013)

Do you know around what ppm this will create?? Good info Stew!! Love ya brah but in a non homo way


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

Go into Breeder's Paradise. there's a thread on page 1 that i stated. called "How to Create Feminized Seeds(stolen from another site)"
That's where i just pulled the pic from so it may tell you.

Just know. some strains won't turn.
I've been spraying my Blue Dream clones for almost 3 weeks now with no results. Up to 500PPM.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 12, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> yo guys, i have looked everywehre for pure silver wire and i lvie in asmall town cant find the fucking shit..but i have 2 quarters that are silver the pre60's i beleive or whatever, i KNOW they are silver...can i use these to make colloidal silver? please someone help me


Those should work. They have a super high % of silver if I'm not mistaken I think 100%. They make a distinct ping sound when you drop em.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

99.999999999999999% lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Go into Breeder's Paradise. there's a thread on page 1 that i stated. called "How to Create Feminized Seeds(stolen from another site)"
> That's where i just pulled the pic from so it may tell you.
> 
> Just know. some strains won't turn.
> I've been spraying my Blue Dream clones for almost 3 weeks now with no results. Up to 500PPM.


 Giberillic acid maybe?? I want some of the Blue Dream. I know for a fact they'll do good down here outdoors.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

Tek hasn't had luck with the GA3. so i'm not gonna try it. I may try a STS mixture.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuckkkkkkkkkk I missed the lucky dip promo!!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Tek hasn't had luck with the GA3. so i'm not gonna try it. I may try a STS mixture.


next try im going with 5 or 10 ppm 
i think the 1/4 str rule might apply to the ga3 as well


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 12, 2013)

100 ppm is no bueno 
almost instant mule/mutant complete stop of growth for around 2 weeks put it out of its misery 
took it out back and shot it


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

Dank uses high PPM and it works for him. Just some strains are harder than others to turn i guess.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 12, 2013)

its a photo 
just start randomly sticking one of the clones in a closet for a couple of days at a time


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

I want chemical induced not stress induced. Chemical induced males are less likely to produce herm seeds. However, when stress related... Hermies produce hermies.

According to everything i have read anyways. And you know me. I fuckin research a lot. lol


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 12, 2013)

actually, when you user colloidal silver for female seed making your not actually stressing the plant...what your doing is making the nanoparticles of silver bind with i beleive copper nano particles in the plant which in turn tricks it into thinking its a male so it makes male organs in the spot you sprayed....it has something to do with the plants ethylene production, although im not totally sure on this subject so dont quote me word for word, but i od know for a fact that CS does not induce stress, and if it does it is very very minimal, unlikie rodelization which basically is pure stress to make the plant throw male organs as a last ditch effort to carrying on its DNA.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 12, 2013)

the way i understand it 
is what ever chance it had to hermi to start with 
it would be like breeding similar plants 
if CS didnt flip it i really doubt stressin a male flower would 
make the seeds any easier to herm just my opinion


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 12, 2013)

for mj the CS solution must be 30 ppm, the higher the better until about 120 ppm, from there it becomes very toxic for the plant, i would stick to 30-70 ppm spray..

thank u tek for the tutorial but i know exaclty how to make CS, and have everything except the .999silver...thats why im wondering if i can use 2 silver qtrs which are 90% silver and 10 % copper .if anyone knows or has done it with pre 65 quarters pls let me know, i want to make sure wen i make it i do it right....i went to walmart today thinking they would have pure silver wire for sure but i looked everywehre in the store and no luck....


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 13, 2013)

if you look on amazon or places like that and search for pure silver wire 9999. they also have the Colloidal Silver Generator.


i am interested in making some myself but have not researched it.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 13, 2013)

All the talk bout FEMS is making me bud horney


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 13, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> All the talk bout FEMS is making me bud horney








Just harvested my larger Spyder tonight...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 13, 2013)

Pics Stew Yer Spider is looking nice


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 13, 2013)

Lets hope my solo looks as good.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 13, 2013)

Dank you got any shots of the trichomes yet??. I'm tossed between two buddies on my vote. Can't front...Stew is Making me wish I went indoor. Wattsaver beat me for outdoor. That was smart with the foam. I couldn't find 16oz foam cups. LoL Looks like a Yeti busted a nut on the cup.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 14, 2013)

hope everyone is well, i just want to remind anyone who hasnt seen my posts in RED...those posts are UPDATE FOR THE CONTEST. please if you have no go back about 2 pages i would say and read ANY post i have in red, its only one or two posts but they are important


if you simply dont have time here is a tl,dr for the real lazy people

I HAVE OPENED A NEW THREAD FOR THE PICTURES AND UPDATES FOR THE SOLO CUP CONTEST, PLEASE LOOK AT THE OTHER STICKY IN THE AUTOFLOWER SUB FORUM AND POST YOUR PIC AND ENTRY THERE PLEASE. YOU MAY STILL POST HERE AND DO UPDATES HERE AS WELL, IT DOES NOT MATTER TO ME, I MADE THE NEW THREAD FOR JUDGES AND THE PEOPLE WHO ARE GOING TO VOTE ON THE WINNERS. WE WANTED TO MAKE IT A LITTLE EASIER FOR EVEYONE TO SEE THE ENTRIES SHOWCASED AND MAKE IT EASIER FOR VOTING AND JUDGING. THANK YOU.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey fella's. What's up ?: Just thought I drop in and post an update of the AK-49 (auto) I have going for the contest. Hope you guys enjoy the picture update. 
Thanks, Dank.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 14, 2013)

ya my AK is barely frosting up as well fine dusting just really started putting weight on


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 15, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> ya my AK is barely frosting up as well fine dusting just really started putting weight on


I hear that. Yeah, once she (this one) is near finshed, I'm going to drop these temps down super low, just to see how frosty she'll get!  plan on starting the molasses here soon I would say.. already been feeding her an oil/trich production food aswell.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice one Dank!
Beech


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 17, 2013)

i hope everyone is doing well tonight, and i hope everyone is having good luck in the solo cup contest, please remember to go to the new thread that has been stickied for solo cup entries and post a pic there of your entry to! it is OK to post one here also! thanks guys!


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> hope everyone is well, i just want to remind anyone who hasnt seen my posts in RED...those posts are UPDATE FOR THE CONTEST. please if you have no go back about 2 pages i would say and read ANY post i have in red, its only one or two posts but they are important
> 
> 
> if you simply dont have time here is a tl,dr for the real lazy people
> ...


if they say tl'dr than they dont have time to be in the contest.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 18, 2013)

listen to the pretty girl above me ^....



I am only going to say this once...I definitley do NOT see 20 some entrants worth of pictures on the new solo cup autoflower contest thread..


WITHIN A WEEK OR TWO, IF I DO NOT SEE A PICTURE POSTED ON THIS OR THAT THREAD I WILL START REMOVING NAMES FROM THE LIST. EVERY SINGLE ENTRANT SHOULD BE AT THE VERY LEAST STARTING FLOWER OR A FEW WEEKS INTO FLOWER. THIS CONTEST WILL BE FINISHED BY THANKSGIVING.


no discussion, now if you havent gotten on what you need to do for the contest, my suggestion? get fucking started...like yesterday. that is all, move along.


----------



## s0lumn (Sep 19, 2013)

My girl was having some issues on a couple lower leaves
View attachment 2827384
She's outdoor in a soil mix with coco and perlite.
First: Do I even need to worry about this. If this were a different plant, I might not worry as much. However, since this is an auto, I don't want to waste any time just letting it fix itself.
Second: Does it look like a def or sun bleaching

Here's an older pic where you can kinda see it coming in.


Thanks


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 19, 2013)

Don't see much of a deficiency. Maybe sun bleaching or just albinoism.. it happens sometimes.

Are there any bugs under the leaves? I don't know what else to tell ya buddy. It's white not yellow....right?


----------



## s0lumn (Sep 19, 2013)

yea its white, no bugs
and it seems to be doing fine now so i guess its ok
thanks Sxlstew

I also fed her some for the first time today, so that might help.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 22, 2013)

hope eeryone is well, please post your updates on the other thread if you havent yet, thanks!


----------



## WattSaver (Sep 22, 2013)

*Getting close to the end for the outdoor PE autos photos are day 67, the trichs are about 50/50 clear cloudy. They will need at least a wk most likely closer to 2. Temps are dropping, the overnight lows have been in the upper 30's 3 out of the last 4 nights and they are showing signs of autumn. The cup is taking it harder.
*View attachment 2831982
View attachment 2831983
View attachment 2831984


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 23, 2013)

i just harvested more of my outdoor today as well...i am down to about 15 left and 4 harvested, plants are slowly dropping..some just cant handle northeast USA late september...and its been fairly nice


----------



## WattSaver (Sep 23, 2013)

Sun came out this afternoon, so I took the dog for a walk, shot of what happened last night in the neighborhood.


----------



## technical dan (Sep 23, 2013)

theres some snow on the peaks near me now too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's what it looked like last week for me while hunting.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh man, looking at the snow just gives me chills. Not looking forward to winter!! At least we got a couple more months, I hope, here in the Midwest


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Your auto looks good bro. But I was going to ask you. Is that in a 16 ounce solo cup ?:


WattSaver said:


> *Getting close to the end for the outdoor PE autos photos are day 67, the trichs are about 50/50 clear cloudy. They will need at least a wk most likely closer to 2. Temps are dropping, the overnight lows have been in the upper 30's 3 out of the last 4 nights and they are showing signs of autumn. The cup is taking it harder.*View attachment 2831982View attachment 2831983View attachment 2831984


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 24, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ~Dankster~420 again.*


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello guys/gals. Dank here with my little AK-49 (auto) I have entered. She is starting to turn alittle yellowish (bottom) leaves. No biggy. Its normal for you to have a few yellows here & there mid bloom. It is also the nutrients I went with 4 her aswell. She seems 2 me to be filling in nicely. So now its just a waiting game for the buds to start swelling up..  Can't wait!! Haha. 

She is smelling SO dank its crazy!! Has a nice skunky smell, mixed with a piney smell. The trich production seems to be increasing more so now. As of today 09-24 none of the trichs has went cloudy/amber. I would say she has atleast 2 weeks left to finish. Maybe a few days over. 

Thanks 4 checking the update out guys. You guys take er easy.. 

Dank.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 24, 2013)

lookign good dank!


hey guys i need a lil help...


i made some CS homemade and have started spraying my flowering plants, i notice after a few days of spraying the hairs are turning brown where i sprayed them, is this normal?. is my solution to high? i did let it go for like 5 days and used 3 9-volt batteries with pre 60's silver quarters (USA) thanks anyone for any help, and please only asnwer if you have experience with thsi subject, i can read or get anything off the interwebs or the google machine just like you, i need experience not net research, thanks guys


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks bro.. Ok, on you CS. What is your ppm reading on it ?:


aknight3 said:


> lookign good dank!
> 
> 
> hey guys i need a lil help...
> ...


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 25, 2013)

the cs i made burned leaves off so i could see it browning hairs


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 29, 2013)

tekdc911 said:


> the cs i made burned leaves off so i could see it browning hairs


Ppm's are to high then it sounds like.. oppsss!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey guys/glas. Just Dank here. Wanted to post another update of my AK-49 (auto). Incase you hadn't been following her. I started off with 600 watts of HPS + 800 watts LED. Halfway I switched to a 1,000 watt HPS system. Been feeding her General Hydrponics (performance pack) and flushing inbetween that and General Organics every other week. Done for veg & flowering. 

*Her trichs are around 10% cloudy/amberish. I would say she will be finshed and ready to crop within another week to week & a half.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 1, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Ppm's are to high then it sounds like.. oppsss!


but i only had to spray it a few times


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 2, 2013)

So it infact turned male for you ?: what I've always done is start off with a ppm reading of around 150 ppm's per gln of water. I make it by the gln jugs.  then start off during vegging, atleast weel 3 veg. Then increase every other day. 150/300/600 and so on. I've noticed it really doesn't mess with the plant as much. If it (ppm's) is to high, the plant "will" let you know 4 sure! She will even turn different colors where sprayed. Look all sickly looking, and even start to turn "brownish" aswell. It can be advoided if its started off low.  didn't know if you knew that or not, just thought I would offer the info..


tekdc911 said:


> but i only had to spray it a few times


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 14, 2013)

Don't get it.. lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello guys/gals. Just thought I would post the 2nd to last update I will be posting "other then the cutting/drying and curing of it"+ final weight. 

I went ahead started early Friday morning flushing her, and stripped her bigger fans off last night. She will be going through a day of complete darkness "started this morning". I will be harvesting her in the morning.  

*I just wanted to stop and thank everyone that has followed her grow. 

You fella's take care. 

Dank


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> So it infact turned male for you ?: what I've always done is start off with a ppm reading of around 150 ppm's per gln of water. I make it by the gln jugs.  then start off during vegging, atleast weel 3 veg. Then increase every other day. 150/300/600 and so on. I've noticed it really doesn't mess with the plant as much. If it (ppm's) is to high, the plant "will" let you know 4 sure! She will even turn different colors where sprayed. Look all sickly looking, and even start to turn "brownish" aswell. It can be advoided if its started off low.  didn't know if you knew that or not, just thought I would offer the info..


ya she for sure flipped 
i just didnt get it to self in time i harvested the balls to early and by the time i realized the S1 wasnt taking 
i started to let them purple up and pop a bit then collected them 
i guess the plant was more stressed than i thought it aborted seed production around 65-75 days there was no new growth so i just chopped the stinky bitch and dried the CS branch , i gently cut the fans and water leaves off one at a time slowly over a piece of paper then shook the hell out of it every now and then while it was drying had it leaned up in a mason jar over the paper


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 14, 2013)

forgot to add 
the thumbnail is of the plant 
the CS branch is in the middle almost all the way on the bottom 
only bad leaves on the plant 
it didnt flip just that branch it also flipped the nodes on other branches right around it 

>.< i didnt think about overspray


i started CS @ week 2 almost i think is the main reason it failed the silver i ordered didnt dispatch for over a week so shipping fucked me really


----------



## aknight3 (Oct 31, 2013)

hey everyone! if anyone has not yet please go to the NEW solo cup autoflower thread where all the pics are posted and all that wonderful stuff like that, thanks ! 





 



-alaskanight


----------



## demonhaze (Oct 31, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> hey everyone! if anyone has not yet please go to the NEW solo cup autoflower thread where all the pics are posted and all that wonderful stuff like that, thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I been trying to get ahold of you brother. Private messages and stuff.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Nov 14, 2013)

InnDickUhh said:


> I would say count me in but my autoflower seeds are just too expensive to be used in a solo cup :/


 I agree with the above sentiment. Too spendy to waste in a cup. Now if you have just an autoflowering contest I'm in.


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Ok guys, I just want everyone to know that the solo cup autoflower contest is o.v.e.r. on November 22nd, 2013 ( 11/22/13 ).


That gives everyone exactly one week (1 week) from today to get everything in order, get the stuff harvested, dried and into jars...If people are a little bit behind on the curing and what not by the 22nd I will allow a few days for cure HOWEVER: EVERYTHING, ALL ENTRANT AND PLANTS MUST BE HARVESTESTED, TRIMMED, DRIED AND INTO JARS BY 11/22/13...NO EXCEPTIONS!! I want all entrants to be done and ready to be judged before the thanksgiving holiday season starts...The winners will probably not be picked until around December 1-5th 2013 or so but I want the voting and judging to begin BY THE 22ND no exceptions!....I hope everyone understands this and I feel I have been very co-operative with people in giving them extra time to get this stuff finished up. I simply want to enjoy my holiday season and my birthday (my bday is 12.14) without having to worry about the contest and other stuff like that so this contest needs to be over by begining of DECEMBER...

As i stated, voting and judging will BEGIN ON 11/22/13

I will give everyone a couple weeks to vote on their favorite and what not.

I will be annoucing winners of the contest anywhere from DECEMBER 7th to DECEMBER 14TH, 2013, give or take a few days of course...After winners are announced, I will personally PM (message) all of the winners to decide on how they are getting their prizes and all that fun stuff...I hope everyone enjoyed the contest this year guys, and I hope we can do it again and have another one in the near future!! good job again guys! have a wonderful night/day and STAY WARM! *


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Nov 18, 2013)

Sounds good 2 me big dawg..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, its looking as if both the Spyders I have going are doing good. Its looking like there will be seed production going on, as long as the pollen off the male Spyder takes. Which I don't see why it wouldn't being it will be collected fresh each day from the male pollen sacks.


SxIstew said:


> I just did the math and the older spyder is 8 weeks which makes the younger ones 6 weeks. they have a 10 week life. so as long as this took NOW on the second try(first was 18 days ago). then by the 10 week mark my seeds will be done.
> 
> I have a seed i just pulled out of the older spyder. It's hard and slightly dark but not mature. probably viable. but i wanted to see if they would be done in time.  looking gooooooood. and i have plenty of pollen from the second male left for next time.


----------



## wdk420 (Nov 18, 2013)

Id love to compete my Autos and any tips on breeding autos that y'all can recommend to a newbie when it comes to breeding in general.


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Howdy all, i just want to say this contest has been completed, there is 2 polls in the subforum autoflower stickied to the first page to vote, feel free to do so, theres also as second thread where updates were posted. I am now officially going to close this baby up for some hot and sexy archive action


sexy*


----------

